# MMA Fans?



## Alex Cochrane

So ugh... who we got here?


----------



## Goobly

I like me some MMA although I'd probably consider myself a beginner regarding the subject. Still, I've been inspired to try out a fighting style, maybe boxing!


----------



## MiMiK

there use to be an mma thread here but it seems to have gotten lost into an abyss! it was only i handful of us that would post in it 

waiting patiently for aldo vs mendes 2!!!


----------



## scooby

Yeah, I'm a fan. One of the only 2 sports I really watch.


----------



## Alex Cochrane

Sorry for the long wait for a reply, I've been super busy and unfortunately forgot about this place (sorry if I put my foot in my mouth). But I'm back now and glad to see this thread got a little bit of love!



Goobly said:


> I like me some MMA although I'd probably consider myself a beginner regarding the subject. Still, I've been inspired to try out a fighting style, maybe boxing!


I figure the more you watch it, the more you'll have a grasp on it. I have somethings that I'm into that I wouldn't entirely consider myself a full time fan, but I tend to pay attention to anything which helps out.

As far as trying out a style, go for it. I've trained for quite some time and even got the opportunity to meet the great Fedor Emelienko - he's a real genuine guy for sure. My piece of advice - make sure you keep the rest of your life in line. Martial arts will teach you how to be a good fighter, but more importantly, it'll teach you how to be a great man.



MiMiK said:


> there use to be an mma thread here but it seems to have gotten lost into an abyss! it was only i handful of us that would post in it
> 
> waiting patiently for aldo vs mendes 2!!!


That's a shame, but I've realized in some places it's more popular than others.

I can't say I'm too sold on the UFC, it was good a few years ago but now since Anderson Silva and GSP are no longer in the sport it's not as good. There's more commercialism and dramatic fight promotion that it relies more on then selling great fights, why Dana deprived us of Silva Vs GSP is beyond me.

Regardless of the reasons why I don't like it I still think there are many great fighters to watch in the UFC; Jon Jones is always fun to watch, Urijah Faber is always scrappy, Anthony Pettis is just an absolute spectacle and might very well be the biggest star in the company if he can stay healthy, Chris Weidman is easily the most efficient american style MMA fighters in the game, Conor McGregor has a very interesting style but it's too bad he wants to focus more on being a prick and promoting his fights than his fight style itself.

WSOF, Titan FC, and Tachi Palace Fights also have some good fights, look into them if you get the chance!



scooby said:


> Yeah, I'm a fan. One of the only 2 sports I really watch.


Who knows, maybe MMA will be your gateway sport to other sports! I know it was for me. Give it a chance.


----------



## scooby

Alex Cochrane said:


> Who knows, maybe MMA will be your gateway sport to other sports! I know it was for me. Give it a chance.


Nah, I actually started liking other sports less after getting into MMA. The other one (NBA basketball) I did get into afterwards. I'm okay with only liking these ones, though they aren't the most popular two sports from where I am. So how about that UFC card yesterday? Unfortunately I missed it, but I saw gifs of all the finishes. It was in my country too, just not the right city.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Is anyone fighting today?


I'm waiting for Silva/Diaz and Cormier/Jones in Jan


----------



## Alex Cochrane

scooby said:


> Nah, I actually started liking other sports less after getting into MMA. The other one (NBA basketball) I did get into afterwards. I'm okay with only liking these ones, though they aren't the most popular two sports from where I am. So how about that UFC card yesterday? Unfortunately I missed it, but I saw gifs of all the finishes. It was in my country too, just not the right city.


Oh nice. I kinda know how that feels, hockey's our national sport and every single time somebody mentions a hockey game I could really care less about it lol, for competitive sports I really just watch MMA and American Football. Although I have to admit the energy of a hockey game around here is second to none, especially at Leaf's games.

So you're from Austrailia? That's cool, I always wanted to go there and surf. As far as the card, it was really watered down as most cards are now-a-days, but the fights and finishes definitely made it exciting. Luke Rockhold is a force at 185 for sure.



Richard Pawgins said:


> Is anyone fighting today?
> 
> I'm waiting for Silva/Diaz and Cormier/Jones in Jan


There was a double header this weekend. Luke Rockhold and Michael Bisping fought on Friday Night in Sydney Austrailia where as former Pride Grand Prix Champion and UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Mauricio Shogun Rua faced off against light heavyweight up and comer Ovince St-Preux.

Luke Rockhold and Michael Bisping had a history when they had a sparring session in 2012 with Bisping declaring himself the Strikeforce Middleweight Champion (a title Rockhold held at the time). But Rockhold put any doubt to that claim by becoming the very first man to make Bisping tap out with a Guillotine Choke.

Shogun's original opponent Jimi Manuwa pulled out of the fight and St-Preux (who was also scheduled to fight on the card) stepped up on 6 days notice. I knew he would win the fight but he starched Shogun with punches and ended the fight at only 34 seconds I believe. I've been saying it since the beginning, OSP is definitely a force at 205.

Next weekend is the interim heavyweight championship fight between Fabricio Werdum and Mark Hunt (let's go Hunt)! And it's the first UFC event ever from Mexico, so don't miss it!

As far as the other two mentioned events, I believe the whole Cormier/Jones feud is ridiculous, and the fact that the UFC did absolutely nothing about the brawl makes me dislike the UFC even more. Now Silva vs Diaz on the other hand is a fight that I've wanted to see for a while, it's definitely interesting on paper. Plus I'm a die hard Anderson Silva fan, so that's another reason .


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Alex Cochrane said:


> As far as the other two mentioned events, I believe the whole Cormier/Jones feud is ridiculous,* and the fact that the UFC did absolutely nothing about the brawl makes me dislike the UFC even more.* Now Silva vs Diaz on the other hand is a fight that I've wanted to see for a while, it's definitely interesting on paper. Plus I'm a die hard Anderson Silva fan, so that's another reason .


that brawl and the verbal assaults thrown afterwards is 90% of the reason why I want to see that fight.

And why should they be punished? It's not that serious, no one pulled out their genitals and pee'd on anyone or anything of that nature. I'm actually glad they weren't punished for that. It shows that the higher ups aren't complete d1cks like most forum moderators can be.

Mike tyson prefight squabbles were way worse than this


----------



## Alex Cochrane

Richard Pawgins said:


> that brawl and the verbal assaults thrown afterwards is 90% of the reason why I want to see that fight.
> 
> And why should they be punished? It's not that serious, no one pulled out their genitals and pee'd on anyone or anything of that nature. I'm actually glad they weren't punished for that. It shows that the higher ups aren't complete d1cks like most forum moderators can be.
> 
> Mike tyson prefight squabbles were way worse than this


Overall it's just bad publicity for the sport of MMA. They're professional mixed martial artists and should carry themselves like it, not like barbarians who can't wait to get their hands on each other. It's reasons like the brawl that MMA won't be in huge stdiums or get the well known publicity it deserves and gives critics even more fuel to criticize MMA with.


----------



## hingedthomas

Chael sonnen ftw!!!


----------



## MobiusX

I would choose muay thai and kickboxing except I can't afford to watch the paperviews and I refuse to watch a poor quality like youtube and other sites so I will never get into it.


----------



## scooby

Sad that Hunt lost his fight this past weekend because I'm a huge fan, but Werdum is a beast. I am really interested in when Werdum and Velasquez match up. Will Cain want to take it down or keep it standing? Werdum's stand up has improved drastically. Can Werdum handle the incredible pace and pressure Cain puts on everyone with his wrestling and gas tank though? Or will Fabricio's top notch BJJ catch Cain out?


----------



## vanilla90

Cain is too good for Werdum, as much as I'd like Werdum to win that match next June. No one at heayweight can beat Cain, at least for the foreseeable future. Anrlovski is looking good again, he needs to keep that chin tucked. Junior will forever be no.2 to Cain in my opinion, he is second best at everything but knockout power to Cain. Pulling for Josh Barnett to end his career in style, love the Warmaster.

Jones is too big for Cormier, in my opinion. Rumble and Gustafsson is a great fight, I think Gus beats Johnson to get that Jones rematch. Rashad Evans is still made of glass and I think he is a bit undersized for light heavyweight. Jimi Manuwa remains a great prospect.

Pulling for Belfort to beat Weidman, just to shake things up. Always been a fan of Vitor, even if he is a drug cheat. Rockhold is a fantastic fighter, and so is Jacare. Yoel Romero is interesting but will fall to the better fighters, Thales Leites is making a great comeback. Mousasi will forever be in top ten limbo, if only he could put his talent together. Of course, there is the return of Anderson Silva. Bisping is done.

I think Hendricks beats Lawler again, Rory Mac will end up champ eventually I think, depending on when GSP returns. I like Condit in that divison, Hector Lombard is a threat too. Demian Maia and Matt Brown remain interesting contenders. Woodley and Kim will remain at the edge of the top 10. Watch out for the return of Thiago Alves and the second rise of Rick Story.

I believe Melendez will beat Petis to win the lightweight belt, he has that wrestling/grinding style that is Petis' kryptonite. Jury beats Cerrone, and Dos Anjos takes out Diaz, letting Khabib challenge for the lightweight belt next. Barboza would be in the title picture if the guy didn't have such a questionable chin, his defence is poor but his striking output is phenomenal. Not decided on the outcome of Alvarez and Benson yet.

Jose Aldo proved he is an absolute machine gun with his fight with Mendes. He beats Edgar in a rematch, even though Frankie looked outstanding against Cub Swanson. Conor Mcgregor walks through Siver and gets the title fight ahea of Edgar, I think. Aldo vs Conor would be an interesting fight, the tight Muay Thai of Aldo vs the free flowing movement of Conor would be fun to watch. I'd cross my fingers for Aldo to fall to that left hook.

Dominick Cruz will regain his belt over TJ, Cruz is severely underrated. Looking foward to Michael MacDonalds return, and Renan Barao's future fight. Raphael Assuncao will surprise a few people at 145lbs.

No one beats Demetrious at Flyweight, the guy is just too good. Love Ian McCall but he is too inconsistent, Benavidez must be pretty bored of losing to Demetrious by now as well. Dodson could give the title picture at 125lbs a shake up.


----------



## scooby

vanilla90 said:


> Jones is too big for Cormier, in my opinion. Rumble and Gustafsson is a great fight, I think Gus beats Johnson to get that Jones rematch. Rashad Evans is still made of glass and I think he is a bit undersized for light heavyweight. Jimi Manuwa remains a great prospect.


I'm not so sure if size would be the big issue with Cormier, since he tore through Bigfoot and Barnett. Jones does utilize his reach brilliantly though, much better than Bigfoot and Barnett, forcing wrestlers to shoot well outside ideal range. Plus his own wrestling base will probably help defend against takedowns a bit. It'll be interesting to see if Cormier can get on the inside. I am hoping Cormier pulls out the win, though I do agree and see Jones getting the W. I'd like to see the Gustafsson/Jones rematch. The first was such a great fight. I want to see Alexander become champ.



vanilla90 said:


> Pulling for Belfort to beat Weidman, just to shake things up. Always been a fan of Vitor, even if he is a drug cheat. Rockhold is a fantastic fighter, and so is Jacare. Yoel Romero is interesting but will fall to the better fighters, Thales Leites is making a great comeback. Mousasi will forever be in top ten limbo, if only he could put his talent together. Of course, there is the return of Anderson Silva. Bisping is done.


Gotta say, MW is stacked as ****. I'm a big big fan of Mousasi. It's a shame he hasn't had too much success lately. I also pull for Rockhold most of the time too. This title fight wait has been way too long. Injuries suck.



vanilla90 said:


> I think Hendricks beats Lawler again, Rory Mac will end up champ eventually I think, depending on when GSP returns. I like Condit in that divison, Hector Lombard is a threat too. Demian Maia and Matt Brown remain interesting contenders. Woodley and Kim will remain at the edge of the top 10. Watch out for the return of Thiago Alves and the second rise of Rick Story.


Okay, WW is very stacked too. Lombard is a scary dude. I want to see him get a title shot. I think Hendricks would be able to beat him though, and yeah I see Hendricks beating Lawler again too. I also agree with Rory becoming champion some day. He's amazing. Been a fan ever since I saw him ragdoll Nate Diaz. That was fun to see. I'd like to see him fight Nick and do the same thing to him.



vanilla90 said:


> I believe Melendez will beat Petis to win the lightweight belt, he has that wrestling/grinding style that is Petis' kryptonite. Jury beats Cerrone, and Dos Anjos takes out Diaz, letting Khabib challenge for the lightweight belt next. Barboza would be in the title picture if the guy didn't have such a questionable chin, his defence is poor but his striking output is phenomenal. Not decided on the outcome of Alvarez and Benson yet.


I don't really think the grinding style is Pettis' complete kryptonite. He's had a bit of trouble with it, but he's beaten Bendo twice, and will probably be training for it and expecting it against Melendez. I'm guessing he got a bit of a rude awakening from that Guida fight. I think the biggest issue for Pettis is potential ring rust since he has been out for a decent amount of time. Though, he could just pull a Cruz and not look rusty at all.



vanilla90 said:


> Jose Aldo proved he is an absolute machine gun with his fight with Mendes. He beats Edgar in a rematch, even though Frankie looked outstanding against Cub Swanson. Conor Mcgregor walks through Siver and gets the title fight ahea of Edgar, I think. Aldo vs Conor would be an interesting fight, the tight Muay Thai of Aldo vs the free flowing movement of Conor would be fun to watch. I'd cross my fingers for Aldo to fall to that left hook.


I've really liked Aldo for quite a while, and really don't want to see him lose. He's the last remaining Brazilian champ. Dem legkicks. I'm not big on Conor at all. He's got so much hype behind him and I think he comes off as rather abrasive. I don't really want to have fighters out of ring personality affect my views on them though. I wanna see how he does against the cream of the crop of FW.



vanilla90 said:


> Dominick Cruz will regain his belt over TJ, Cruz is severely underrated. Looking foward to Michael MacDonalds return, and Renan Barao's future fight. Raphael Assuncao will surprise a few people at 145lbs.


Barao/Cruz, Barao/Dillashaw 2 and Dillashaw/Cruz are the only fights I'm really interested in at BW. Out of the 3, I'm the biggest fan of Barao and hope he gets those 2 matches and wins. The movement of Dillashaw really gave him trouble, so I'm going to say Cruz will also be too good for him. I think we'll be in for quite a wild ride with this TJ vs Cruz fight.


----------



## MobiusX

I'm just glad there is a champion from my county, Nassau County, Chris Weidman, I want him to never lose.


----------



## hingedthomas

i just want jones to lose......tho i dont dislike him as much as i used to. i guess he deserves to be cocky because all of his acheivments, plus he isent THAT cocky, he can sometimes be, but he is mostly a cool guy. but cormier FTW


----------



## scooby

I'm going to have to rewatch that Lawler/Hendricks fight without commentary. Not that I'm not happy with the decision or anything. I'm happy he got the nod.


----------



## ProjectMKUltra5

Big time MMA fan. 

Anybody watch the Junior Dos Santos V Stipe Miocic fight last night? Great fight, I was really impressed with Stipe's ability to box with Junior. Nothing better then watching 2 heavyweights throw hands for 25 minutes lol


----------



## ProjectMKUltra5

MobiusX said:


> I'm just glad there is a champion from my county, Nassau County, Chris Weidman, I want him to never lose.


Speaking as a anderson silva fan, I hope Chris is haunted by broken legs his whole life.

The comeback starts Jan 31st, the spider is coming for ya chris.


----------



## MobiusX

ProjectMKUltra5 said:


> Speaking as a anderson silva fan, I hope Chris is haunted by broken legs his whole life.
> 
> The comeback starts Jan 31st, the spider is coming for ya chris.


he won't be the same again, weidman beat him 2 times, silva should retire, just his entrance in his last fight with him showed how scared he was when he would stop walking and pray, Anderson Silva one of my favorite mma fighter but it's time for him to retire, I wished he never lost, GSP should of been undefeated, he defeated all of his opponents, even the few he lost he won in the rematches


----------



## MiMiK

ProjectMKUltra5 said:


> Big time MMA fan.
> 
> Anybody watch the Junior Dos Santos V Stipe Miocic fight last night? Great fight, I was really impressed with Stipe's ability to box with Junior. Nothing better then watching 2 heavyweights throw hands for 25 minutes lol


dos Santos didnt look so good. or i mean he seemed really slow. idk something seemed off but it was a pretty good fight. poor nate diaz man even my legs started hurting after his fight lol. that was brutal.


----------



## Federov

Used to watch it but don't anymore. For one, while the average fighter skill has gone up, the prevalence of cross-training has led to a near-absence of style -- no longer do you see people of truly different disciplines and skill sets cometing. Yes, you might have ground guys versus strikers, but it's not then same. 
The PR now is retarded and it reminds me of WWF stuff. Hardly any fighters are people I think are of excellent characters anymore, with a few exceptions. I get stirring things up is good for hype and all but I'm sick of it.
PRIDE was the best. Loved watching Sakuraba, Fedor, Cro Cop, Gomi, etc. those fights were always hardcore and exciting. No stale contests like UFC now.


----------



## HenDoggy

Damnnn Gustafsson got brutalized, I was not expecting that! I really wanted to see that Jones/Gustafsson rematch. I feel bad for him losing in Sweden and all. Although I have to admit Johnson vs Jones would be a barn burner. Anyone here think Johnson has a shot at Jones? Although He has power, I don't think that would be enough to take out Jones. He's just so good at everything. But I also thought the same thing about Gustafsson and we saw how that went. It's always unpredictable when Johnson is in that cage lol (btw how he ever make 170 is beyond me)


----------



## Kevin001

Anthony Johnson is real good and has explosive hands but he is no match for jones. Anthony's game is not well rounded. If its standing he has a shot.


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> Anthony Johnson is real good and has explosive hands but he is no match for jones. Anthony's game is not well rounded. If its standing he has a shot.


thats the thing though. anthony's base is wrestling and in his last fight again phill davis [another world class wrestler] he could not take anthony down. witch i believe is the first time ive ever seen davis struggle with takedowns. plus his last 5 or so fights he has knockout/tko all his opponents.

jones vs anthony is gonna be a hella of a fight... if i had to chose, id say anthony by tko


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> thats the thing though. anthony's base is wrestling and in his last fight again phill davis [another world class wrestler] he could not take anthony down. witch i believe is the first time ive ever seen davis struggle with takedowns. plus his last 5 or so fights he has knockout/tko all his opponents.
> 
> jones vs anthony is gonna be a hella of a fight... if i had to chose, id say anthony by tko


Really? Jones by decision, when is the last time Johnson went 5rds? His only shot is tko but I don't see it.


----------



## mca90guitar

I watch a little, Jon Jones was from my area so people get pretty hyped when his fights happen. fun going to the bars to watch his fights


----------



## scooby

MiMiK said:


> thats the thing though. anthony's base is wrestling and in his last fight again phill davis [another world class wrestler] he could not take anthony down. witch i believe is the first time ive ever seen davis struggle with takedowns. plus his last 5 or so fights he has knockout/tko all his opponents.
> 
> jones vs anthony is gonna be a hella of a fight... if i had to chose, id say anthony by tko


From what I remember, Johnson basically had close to nothing to fear in the standup from Davis and outclassed him there, so Davis' TDs became a much more easier thing to defend against since AJ could focus more on sprawls without worrying about getting hit much. Jones is much more dangerous standing than Davis, especially with how he utilises his reach advantage. He will be able to mix it up much better than Davis could. Johnson has to look out for Jones' reach, as well as his clinch/takedown game too. More dangerous weapons in his arsenal to beat AJ with.

That's not to say that I think it's a cakewalk for Jones. I haven't even picked who I think will win. Just that Davis' nullified wrestling doesn't necessarily mean the same will happen to Jones. AJ is incredible at 205 and definitely has a good chance of beating Jones. You're right in that it will be an incredible fight. At least I hope so.


----------



## foe

Unless Jones becomes a careless cocky champion like Silva was, I don't see anybody in the LHW division beating him. Cormier was supposed to a big challenge, and that was an easy and calculated fight for Jones. Cormier got in his face and wasn't able to do much other than one round(2nd round). DC gassed afterward. He got a takedown in the 5th but the fight was already over by then.

And almost every fighter who has step into the cage with Jones, gassed out after the 2nd Round. Just something about his style that makes guys tired. If Johnson is gonna beat Jones, it'll be in the 1st or 2nd Round knockout, which would be hard to do because Jones has already adapted to the champion's fighting style, which is to clinch and hold to wear the clock out.


----------



## HenDoggy

The real unknown for me in gaging Johnson is his cardio in the later rounds. Like Kevin said, when was the last time he went 5 rds at LHW? The way he throws his punches leads me to believe he will somewhat gas in the later rounds, and that's when I see Jones taking advantage of the opportunity. 

On a separate note, Who you guys got tonight? Do you still think the spider has it in him? I think this will end up bad for Diaz. I think Weidman really did humbled him.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> The real unknown for me in gaging Johnson is his cardio in the later rounds. Like Kevin said, when was the last time he went 5 rds at LHW? The way he throws his punches leads me to believe he will somewhat gas in the later rounds, and that's when I see Jones taking advantage of the opportunity.
> 
> On a separate note, Who you guys got tonight? Do you still think the spider has it in him? I think this will end up bad for Diaz. I think Weidman really did humbled him.


I think Silva will win but I don't care for neither of them. Both are hasbeens. I was looking forward to the Gastelum/Woodley fight but since Gastelum missed weight I lost some respect for him.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> I think Silva will win but I don't care for neither of them. Both are hasbeens. I was looking forward to the Gastelum/Woodley fight but since Gastelum missed weight I lost some respect for him.


I just watched the weight ins and that was my exact thoughts! I mean I understand if it was like 1-3 pounds over max but srsly? 10 pounds? I think this i like the 2nd/3rd time he has missed weight? He is a professional, and this just makes him lose credibility.


----------



## Kevin001

Lets go Rousey!


----------



## HenDoggy

LOL 14 sec. Why they keep bum rushing her is beyond me  Also watching the Holm fight, honesty I can't see her posing a challenge for Ronda at this point.


----------



## scooby

HenDoggy said:


> LOL 14 sec. Why they keep bum rushing her is beyond me  Also watching the Holm fight, honesty I can't see her posing a challenge for Ronda at this point.


I missed this event, but caught a couple highlight gifs of fights. How could Cat possibly think that would be a good strategy, against an Olympic caliber judoka. So Holm's fight didn't go so well? I pictured her standup being the only threat to Rousey's title, as long as she can keep it standing, which is probably pretty damn unlikely.


----------



## HenDoggy

scooby said:


> I missed this event, but caught a couple highlight gifs of fights. How could Cat possibly think that would be a good strategy, against an Olympic caliber judoka. So Holm's fight didn't go so well? I pictured her standup being the only threat to Rousey's title, as long as she can keep it standing, which is probably pretty damn unlikely.


The whole fight could've fit in a gif lol Well she came flying out the gate and attempted what appeared to be a half *** flying knee? There was 1 sec in which it appeared that Cat might take top position but then got swept and got her arm trapped.

I also can't fathom how these fighters/trainers think its a good idea to do that? I mean did they learn nothing from the previous fight? They need to distance themselves and stay on the outside and mix her shots with take down attempts.

As for the Holly Holm fight, she won via split decision. Imo a pretty unconvincing one at that. In which I felt like she should of dominated in. Her take down defense was great but mind you, this was against someone who is primary a 'striker'. So that's still up in the air.

At this point, even if they bring in Cyborg I just cant see her posing any kind of threat to Rousey. Especially if the only weight class the fights going to take place in is at 135. I can't see her stamina holding up if she has to drop that much weight. Now at 145 it would be interesting.

tl;dr 135 women's division is very shallow atm.


----------



## scooby

HenDoggy said:


> The whole fight could've fit in a gif lol Well she came flying out the gate and attempted what appeared to be a half *** flying knee? There was 1 sec in which it appeared that Cat might take top position but then got swept and got her arm trapped.


Oh yeah nah that is literally how I watched the whole fight. In 1 gif.

http://gfycat.com/CornyGenuineDove


----------



## Kevin001

Rousey fighting men? I say go for it even though I know it won't happen. The world would go crazy, but I would pay to see it.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Would Rousey really stand a chance against a man? I mean obviously she would whoop any average joe, but would she really stand a chance against a man with even a minimal amount training? Or is it hard to say? I'm not making any claims one way or the other, just wondering what people think.


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Rousey fighting men? I say go for it even though I know it won't happen. The world would go crazy, but I would pay to see it.





SwerveMcNerve said:


> Would Rousey really stand a chance against a man? I mean obviously she would whoop any average joe, but would she really stand a chance against a man with even a minimal amount training? Or is it hard to say? I'm not making any claims one way or the other, just wondering what people think.


No, most likely not. She wouldn't have much of a chance. Men are just so much more superior athletes when it comes to strength and speed. I mean sure, with MMA its a bit harder to tell because her elite judo could catch someone with much less skill on the ground, but still its not likely she will do very well.

Here is an example of a man vs woman in combat sports. The woman is Lucia Rijker. Dubbed "The Most Dangerous Woman in the World", she is regarded as one of the greatest female fighters of all time. She boasts an undefeated professional record of 17-0 in boxing, and an undefeated 37-0 in kickboxing. For several years she has trained under Freddie Roach.

Her opponent, an unknown man from New Zealand named Somchai Jaidee. I can't find any fight statistics or records of his. The only thing that comes up when I google his name is his fight against Rijker.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

@scooby That video is certainly revealing.

What do you guys think of CM Punk getting in the octagon. I'm a big fan of Punk, I don't want to see him get destroyed . But that's probably what will happen, and its not the fact the he's a former pro wrestler. Brock Lesnar made the transition too, but Punk is no Brock Lesnar, plus he's 36 years old and beat up from pro wrestling. I don't know, do you guys think he stands a chance?


----------



## HenDoggy

Honesty, Ronda Rousey wouldn't beat any male fighter in the UFC right now, period. I mean possibly someone less experience in a lower organization but even then I'm skeptical.



SwerveMcNerve said:


> @*scooby* That video is certainly revealing.
> 
> What do you guys think of CM Punk getting in the octagon. I'm a big fan of Punk, I don't want to see him get destroyed . But that's probably what will happen, and its not the fact the he's a former pro wrestler. Brock Lesnar made the transition too, but Punk is no Brock Lesnar, plus he's 36 years old and beat up from pro wrestling. I don't know, do you guys think he stands a chance?


The difference between Brock and Punk is that Brock was a NCAA D1 wrestler which is one of the best bases to get into MMA plus he was/is a genetic freak. I mean not saying that CM Punk can't improve himself in training but there's going to be a'lot of techniques he has to learn in a short amount of time versus someone who has trained the majority of their lives.

If the UFC is smart, they'll match him up with some inexperience newcomer as a "warm up" fight. That would be the best thing, seeing as CM Punk would be a huge draw for the company. So they don't want him to lose his first fight. Honesty I can't really name a current middleweight in the UFC that he would be able to handle lol.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

I've been training MMA and muay thai with passion for several years, but since about 2 months, when my cymbalta pooped out and my SA got to it's maximum it's soooo damn hard to train. I even get VERY nervous, when I drive with the subway to the gym.

I'm taking venlafaxine 150mg of the genericon version since 22 days now, and I have the feeling that it doesn't help very much.:mum 

Nobody in the gym can rudimentarily understand what happened to me, why I act so nervous and introverted suddenly. They must think that I'm on drugs (well, they're not completely wrong)

The only thing I know is that I will never give up this sport. It was the only real passion I found in my life. I had so many injuries (broken nose, fractured joints, knocked out teeth) and I still kept going. It's just a matter of time till I will continiue training.


----------



## HenDoggy

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> I've been training MMA and muay thai with passion for several years, but since about 2 months, when my cymbalta pooped out and my SA got to it's maximum it's soooo damn hard to train. I even get VERY nervous, when I drive with the subway to the gym.
> 
> I'm taking venlafaxine 150mg of the genericon version since 22 days now, and I have the feeling that it doesn't help very much.:mum
> 
> Nobody in the gym can rudimentarily understand what happened to me, why I act so nervous and introverted suddenly. They must think that I'm on drugs (well, they're not completely wrong)
> 
> The only thing I know is that I will never give up this sport. It was the only real passion I found in my life. I had so many injuries (broken nose, fractured joints, knocked out teeth) and I still kept going. It's just a matter of time till I will continiue training.


That's awesome man, keep it up! I wouldn't mind taking some classes but I'll be a nervous mess.


----------



## HenDoggy

Joanna Jedrezejczyk's striking is on another level. Damn.. that title fight was brutal. I thought Esparza going to be champion for awhile. Cool to see a Polish Champ. Now I want to see a fight with Jojo. Would be a great stand up war. Go Joanna!


----------



## scooby

Her stare downs really weird me out. Never got to watch the fight, but yeah I heard she put on a clinic against Esparza. Embarrassed her stand up.

Edit: Oh yeah, a fight with Calderwood would be awesome to watch. I haven't watched her fight, but I did see some cool gifs of her.



http://imgur.com/AXfc8


----------



## HenDoggy

I know what you mean with the stare down, some freaky stuff. Plus that part where she gives Esparza that cookie was funny.

She truly does have amazing boxing. I want to say some of the best in wmma that I've seen but I don't watch as much wmma so I can't say for certain. 

Nice gifs, Calderwood is one of my favorite Womens Straweight fighters. I think she has a fight coming up. Excited for that one.


----------



## HenDoggy

Anyone saw this stoppage? Damn that ref is clueless lol


----------



## scooby

HenDoggy said:


> Anyone saw this stoppage? Damn that ref is clueless lol


Yeah. I can't watch the video you linked because "hey guys, not available in your country, suck ****" but I did see it. What made it worse was Silva celebrating the win right after with that stupid dance. How can you celebrate an illegitimate win like that like it wasn't gifted to him. No dignity at all. That ref though should never be allowed to ref ever again. Apparently they won't overturn the result either.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm dying to see Jose vs Conor...... fight of the year?


----------



## HenDoggy

I actually think he has a better shot at dethroning Aldo then I previous thought... I'd say it is fight of the year for me personally.


----------



## MiMiK

HenDoggy said:


> Joanna Jedrezejczyk's striking is on another level. Damn.. that title fight was brutal. I thought Esparza going to be champion for awhile. Cool to see a Polish Champ. Now I want to see a fight with Jojo. Would be a great stand up war. Go Joanna!


i new cookie monster had no chance man. joanna last two fights before fighting carla esperanza, her striking was on point so say teh least, and from the ultimate fighter it was obvious carla was going to have problems from the get go. [striking wise]

machida vs rockhold should be good tonight, i am way more pumped to see cub swanson vs holloway!! idk why they didnt make them atlest co main event.. huge fan of both of these guys


----------



## HenDoggy

MiMiK said:


> i new cookie monster had no chance man. joanna last two fights before fighting carla esperanza, her striking was on point so say teh least, and from the ultimate fighter it was obvious carla was going to have problems from the get go. [striking wise]


Yeah, I was thinking she would at least been able to take her down and lay on her for a good couple of rounds, but, damn Joanna's takedown defense is just so damn good!(didn't help she wasn't even setting up takedowns though) After seeing all the potential straw-weight contenders, I can't see any one of them beating her. This is the problem with Women's mma. Once you have that stand out fighter, the other competition is just so sub-par compare to them.



MiMiK said:


> machida vs rockhold should be good tonight, i am way more pumped to see cub swanson vs holloway!! idk why they didnt make them atlest co main event.. huge fan of both of these guys


I'm actually favoring Rockhold in this one. I wonder if Machida learned from his past fights and engages more in the first couple of rounds. That's what holding him back the most imo.

Damn, I really wanted to see that Souza and Romero fight! Props for Camozzi for stepping up. Realistically, he has no chance at all..

Yeah that Cub Swanson fights going to be cool. I wonder if Holloways strategy would be to try to take him down. I can't see him beating cub in the stand up.

Overall great card. I'm looking forward to seeing all the fights.


----------



## Kevin001

DJ 6th title defense.....wow.......pls move up to bantamweight.


----------



## Kevin001

Jon Jones suspended and stripped of his belt........wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HenDoggy

DJ beats Dillashaw currently imo. He pretty much cleaned out the flyweight division but I don't really like the idea of one fighter having two belts though. 

Yeah, really unfortuante Jones got stripped. It might actually be a good thing though. It certainly would make the LHW division more interesting. Is the Cormier/Rumble fight still on? I have Cormier winning that for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so ready for Edgar vs Faber....."should" be a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear if Edgar doesn't get Aldo (if he wins) I will be highly upset.


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn you jinxed it Kevin, That fight was borin. I can't believe I'm saying this but I wouldn't have mind some more wrastlin'

I wonder how Edgar/Mcgregor would unfold if they fought. I don't think Mcgregor is easy to take down it could end up like the first Edgar/Aldo fight.


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn, I didn't know Cormier was the underdog. I would've put money on this fight... :grin2: Close call in the first though.

They really need to give cowboy that title shot already. Broken jaw.. ouch.


----------



## scooby

Cowboy is such a boss. One of my favourite lightweights, along with Joe Lauzon. 

DC's post fight speech though, lol. That is badass.


----------



## HenDoggy

Yeah, he is one of my favortie LW as well. Always exciting fights. But truthfully, IMO he should've lost the decision in the bendo fight haha but it was close. I need to watch that DC speech I had it on mute lol.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I felt kinda bad for Belfort. He looked heart broken post-fight interview....


----------



## Kevin001

Can Weidman be beaten?


----------



## HenDoggy

luke rockhold will be his toughest test and i think he has what it takes to beat him. if he does then it will be 3 aka fighters with championships.


----------



## HenDoggy

damn both the rony jason and charles oliveira subs were awesome! LONG LIVE JIU-JITSU


----------



## Kevin001

Weidman over DJ on ufc p4p list.....da ***? 6 title defenses to 3, more versatile, more exciting. Whatever, they are both good.


----------



## HenDoggy

^yeah makes no sense but, people always overlook flyweight division. plus there is more quality challengers in mw so i guess that played a factor. 

after watching the poirer fight, i realize how good mcgregor is. he beat both poirer and holloway (who both are on a absolute tear right now).i know holloway is still developing and gets better in every fight but its still damn impressive. give props to him, even though i can't stand the dude and want him to lose real bad. cant wait for july!


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to see Velasquez destroy Werdum tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow....Werdum did his thing, well deserved.


----------



## HenDoggy

cain looked "off". is dos santos vs werdum the match to make?


----------



## Kevin001

I like Werdum vs Arlovski.


----------



## HenDoggy

That one would be good as well, i also see overeem coming in the picture just cause he beat werdum once before.


----------



## foe

You guys see that Kimbo Slice vs Ken Shamrock lowlights?

LOL...Ken couldn't even make Kimbo tap out with a rear-naked choke. Kimbo knocks him out as soon as he broke free. 

It's sad that these guys can't be multi-millionaires during the their prime so they have to fight when they're 41(Kimbo) and 51 years old (Ken).


----------



## Kevin001

I'm happy for Kimbo. First mma fight in 5yrs.


----------



## scooby

I never got to watch the event, but this is such a badass picture.










Joanna J is a beast.


----------



## Kevin001

Yes ^^^, best female striker in the ufc.


----------



## HenDoggy

her striking is a thing of beauty. i wonder what happens if she gains 20 pounds of muscle and fights ronda? it could be a good fight. theres nothing for her in straweight right now.


----------



## HenDoggy

oh nos, rumor of aldo rib injury


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> oh nos, rumor of aldo rib injury


Nooooooooooo! I hope he can still fight. I hear Mendes could fill in but Frankie deserves next shot. Whatever happens it will be a good fight.


----------



## Were

^ If Aldo doesn't fight, Mendes will fill in. Frankie ranted about not being picked for this fight on twitter too, Frankie is on a 4 fight winning streak and he's a better fighter than Mendes, who is on 1 fight winning streak.

Ufc wants Mcgregor to be the champion and i'm rooting for him too but i think they were scared that Frankie would beat him.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for Romero.


----------



## HenDoggy

if mendes ends up fighting mcgreg, i bet money on him. i think the reach would be too much for mendes and hes not taking mcgreg down. anyways, that freaking santos headkick was all kinds of brutal :O


----------



## Kevin001

I think Mendes would smash Mcgregor. Mendes is one the best fighters in the ufc regardless of class. Mcgregor hasn't beat a top contender yet. I think he is overrated. I'll guess I'll see how good he is in 2wks.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm starting to feel sorry for Frankie Edgar. First he should be the next one up if Aldo can't go. Second if Aldo loses the fight he will get a automatic rematch and that means Edgar has to wait longer. If that happens Edgar will mostly likely have to fight Mendes and he will probably lose. Plus I have a strange feeling if Aldo wins everyone is going to want to see the trilogy completed between Aldo and Mendes. Poor Frankie.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

McGregor about Aldo's injury: "It turned out he just had a little period pain".

Made me smile.


----------



## HenDoggy

aldo is out, its now McGregor vs Mendes for interim title. I'm contemplating putting 250 on mcgregor lol


----------



## Kevin001

This sucks. I was so looking forward to Aldo fighting. He is starting to annoy me. I hate champions that only fight like once a year. Anyways I think Mendes is going to demolish Conor.


----------



## HenDoggy

yeah he probably cost the ufc and himeself a'lot of money. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Its funny how the welterweight championship bout is getting no love. Lawler vs Rory 2 is going to be awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 189 is going to be crazy, I can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

This fight/main card (UFC 189) better live up to the hype, I'm sure it will. Nice weigh-ins.


----------



## MobiusX

You guys should watch Glory and Fight Lion, it's better than UFC because they fight standing up, not crawling on the ground like they are scared to get hit.


----------



## scooby

MobiusX said:


> You guys should watch Glory and Fight Lion, it's better than UFC because they fight standing up, not crawling on the ground like they are scared to get hit.


Nah.


----------



## WhatsTheCraic

Come on Conor McGregorrr!!!!! 'WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART, WE'RE HERE TO TAKE OVER!!!'


----------



## Kevin001

WhatsTheCraic said:


> Come on Conor McGregorrr!!!!! 'WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART, WE'RE HERE TO TAKE OVER!!!'


It should be a good fight but I hope Mendes wins. Its a toss up.


----------



## WhatsTheCraic

I am a bit sceptical about this fight myself. I honestly would have rather McGregor vs Aldo but I think Mendes is a bit predictable. Goes for either a take down or that overhand right. No doubt if he catches McGregor with a few of his hard punches he could knock him out, as McGregor has showed to be easy enough to hit in the past. But it'll be a great fight, i'm looking forward to it. 
May the best man win


----------



## MiMiK

So.... my cousin and I decied to get some food before the main card started rigth now... we go into Chipotle and guess whos inline infront of us!?

I **** u not, ****ing josh koscheck!!. I had a damn panic attack. I couldnt ask for a picture or autograph. Extremely disappointed. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kodi

Fighting is stupid


----------



## MiMiK

Holy **** brad picked gktfo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> I **** u not, ****ing josh koscheck!!. I had a damn panic attack. I couldnt ask for a picture or autograph. Extremely disappointed. ....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is crazy bro, I'm so pumped for these fights especially the main and co-main event.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, congrats Lawler and McGregor is the real deal.


----------



## MiMiK

not bad at all. now i wanna see aldo vs mcgregor :clap


----------



## Kevin001

Lawler really did some damage, holy sht.


----------



## rdrr

What a card!


----------



## HenDoggy

stupid decision on mendes to lose position for that guillotine. I understand why though, he didn't want to go another round with mcgregor. he was badly hurt. I'm more excited to see mcgregor vs. edgar now that we know mcgregor can be taken down. mcgregor should fly to att and train with lawler a bit. NOW that's what i call a sprawl O_O


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope Lawler gets Hendricks next, I would love to see the end to that trilogy.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Lawler really did some damage, holy sht.


"please no taking of photos" lol damn, that one ****ed up nose. I think its time for GSP to return


----------



## Kevin001

Thompson is on the rise, he needs a top 5 opponent. That is 5 in a row. Matt brown rematch maybe???


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see the Dillashaw vs Barao rematch this Saturday.


----------



## HenDoggy

cyborg needs to make weight already... lol


----------



## Kevin001

^^ she is the only person that can test Rousey.


----------



## Kevin001

Condit vs Lawler? Seriously?......I don't think Condit deserves a title shot but it should be good fight.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Condit vs Lawler? Seriously?......I don't think Condit deserves a title shot but it should be good fight.


Unless Nick Diaz comes back, I don't really see a better and more entertaining opponent for him. And I don't really wanna see him fight Hendricks again. And style-wise, Condit and Lawler would be heck of a fun fight.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Unless Nick Diaz comes back, I don't really see a better and more entertaining opponent for him. And I don't really wanna see him fight Hendricks again. And style-wise, Condit and Lawler would be heck of a fun fight.


Woodley just beat Condit a year ago.....he is more deserving. Idk, I just have a feeling that Lawler will win by tko most likely. It might be a good fight but its just shocking that he jumped over Hendricks, Woodley, and Rory (rematch wouldn't mind seeing). I think Hendricks will win against Woodley also. I really want to see that Hendricks vs Lawler 3, there very similar and evenly matched. The last 2 fights could of gone either way.


----------



## Kevin001

Can they announce the Aldo vs McGregor fight already......ugh.


----------



## HenDoggy

how fast do you guys think the rousey fight ends? i say no more then a minute lol prob 30 seconds


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> how fast do you guys think the rousey fight ends? i say no more then a minute lol prob 30 seconds


She says she wants to really beat her up and not end it quick.....I saw the UFC Countdown show.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm excited to see Jessica Aguilar in action tonight.


----------



## HenDoggy

always love watching patrick cumming's fights. he's entertaining, and has that underdog feel lol he was winning that osp fight too but got caught. On a side note, anyone saw the Palhares/Shields fight? That's was messed up.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yeah kinda was................Ronda is unbeatable, I love watching her fight.


----------



## HenDoggy

that one punch ko was crazy, i don't even think cyborg knocked someone out in one punch?


----------



## Alex Cochrane

Does anyone watch anything outside the UFC? WSOF puts on some amazing fights. Chris Horodecki (who's from my hometown) just challenged Lance Palmer for the Featherweight title and came up short. That last pay per view was good despite Palhares almost breaking Sheilds' arm. Marlon Moraes put on one hell of a slugfest!

Also, for those who don't know. I am an amateur MMA fighter myself. 

I don't mean to be boastful or brash, and I apologize to anyone if I give them that impression. I just feel like it's the centrepiece of my life in the most positive aspects. It is my true therapy.


----------



## HenDoggy

I want to watch more mma outside of UFC but i feel like i don't have enough time. i already spend a large amount of time watching the ufc events as it is, and sometimes the two orgs put on events in the same night so it's kind of hard to see when the other one starts/ends etc. 

But that's awesome that you are a mma fighter Alex, I have the utmost respect for the fighters who go out there and put on awesome fights for the fans. That's awesome that its therapy for you as well. I say go for it and do whatever makes you happy and improve.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ same.....UFC takes up most of my time.


----------



## Alex Cochrane

HenDoggy said:


> I want to watch more mma outside of UFC but i feel like i don't have enough time. i already spend a large amount of time watching the ufc events as it is, and sometimes the two orgs put on events in the same night so it's kind of hard to see when the other one starts/ends etc.
> 
> But that's awesome that you are a mma fighter Alex, I have the utmost respect for the fighters who go out there and put on awesome fights for the fans. That's awesome that its therapy for you as well. I say go for it and do whatever makes you happy and improve.


Hahaha I know what you mean, especially considering sometimes they put them both on the same night which is a really bad idea seeing as UFC does the highest pay per view rates ever. Sometimes they even all on dates when I have events to attend to for the sake of team mates or if I'm fighting myself, but I still make an effort to catch the highlights. Ever since I showed one of my friends outside promotions, he literally watches a whole event every single day. :laugh:

It's not an easy life by any stretch of the imagination, if I didn't have my retail job to fall back on I'd be f'd. But quite honestly, I don't know where I'd be without it. Thanks for the praise


----------



## Kevin001

Dec. 5 could be the biggest UFC card ever.........Ronda vs Cyborg? Aldo vs McGregor? RDA vs Cerrone? In Dallas? .............this would be a dream come true, I doubt it will happen but you never know.


----------



## HenDoggy

damn johnson got robbed...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yes, that is why you always have to finish a fight. Can't trust the judges.


----------



## Idontgetit

Nick Diaz stockton 209 you scared homie?


----------



## brokenhead

ronda rousey kicks ***!


----------



## MiMiK

that was bs johnson got cheated of that win..


----------



## CWe

Not a fan. I watched it a few times and doesn't interest me


----------



## Kevin001

Aldo vs McGregor ~ Dec. 12th...........this might be the biggest ufc fight ever.


----------



## Kevin001

The UFC 192 Card is stacked..........I really want to see how Rashad looks in his return.


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 194 will be the biggest and best card ever.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Sorry, not a fan of dudes rubbing their junk all over each other when they're supposed to be fighting. I'm kinda old though and like boxing.


----------



## HenDoggy

im ready to see the floyd mayweather vs rousey super fight already lol


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have long learn the lesson to wait to look forward to fights, until after both fighters end up uninjured and made the weigh-ins. December looks to be a big month for fans, but I'm not looking forward to it yet.


----------



## Kevin001

Rousey vs Holm? Seriously? She is not ready yet......I'm disappointed in the UFC.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kevin001 said:


> Rousey vs Holm? Seriously? She is not ready yet......I'm disappointed in the UFC.


I was thinking the very same thing. Holm isn't ready to face Rousey, nor has she done enough, imo, to deserve a shot at the title.

I guess since they can't get the Rousey vs. Cyborg card together they have to do something. I wonder what the UFC will do once Rousey has beaten Cyborg and everyone else.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yeah I was hoping Holm could get one more fight under her belt before she fought Ronda. She is good just not ready. Poor Miesha Tate, she is pissed. She definitely deserved the next shot. Cyborg is legit, that won't be a quick finish for Ronda.


----------



## Toad Licker

^True. Cyborg will be Ronda's biggest challenge to date when they can make it happen, and I don't expect Cyborg to be an easy win either. But after watching Ronda become more fully rounded as a fighter, as well as having seen several of Cyborg's fights, I just don't see Ronda losing to her or anyone else. 

Miesha should be pissed. I had heard she and Ronda would be up next. Never heard if that just wasn't the case or whether something came up to change things.


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker said:


> Miesha should be pissed. I had heard she and Ronda would be up next. Never heard if that just wasn't the case or whether something came up to change things.


Yeah, Miesha was already told she would be fighting Ronda. I guess the UFC decided nobody wants to see Ronda fight a woman she has beaten twice already. Its all about the money. Holly Holm is the best they can do at the moment.


----------



## Kevin001

Can it be December already pls. So many great fights in one month.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, Miesha was already told she would be fighting Ronda. I guess the UFC decided nobody wants to see Ronda fight a woman she has beaten twice already. Its all about the money. Holly Holm is the best they can do at the moment.


i agree, i don't want to see rr vs tate 3. holm is going to get ragdolled though...


----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


> ^True. Cyborg will be Ronda's biggest challenge to date when they can make it happen, and I don't expect Cyborg to be an easy win either. But after watching Ronda become more fully rounded as a fighter, as well as having seen several of Cyborg's fights, I just don't see Ronda losing to her or anyone else.
> 
> Miesha should be pissed. I had heard she and Ronda would be up next. Never heard if that just wasn't the case or whether something came up to change things.


at 145 and even 140 pounds it would be a very interesting fight, but if cyborg has to drop down to 135 she might be to drained to pose a threat to rousey. and that is if she can even make the weight. :frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker

^I read not long back that Cyborg said she could make the 135 weight by December. If she believes so then I'll have to believe it as well. Though, of course, that won't happen at this time since Ronda will be fighting Holms and not Cyborg next.

Being an athlete I doubt she would be drained by losing 10 pounds, though it might not be familiar for her to fight at such a weight. If she retains a lot of the muscle that she has I don't really see much of a problem, she'd still have more than Ronda does. But, I'll admit, this is pretty much a lot of speculation on my part.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Edgar vs Mendes TUF 22 Finale. That is a tough draw for Edgar not to say he won't win but the guy has a lot on the line. He has been waiting for that title shot for a while and Mendes is the last guy he wants to fight. Mendes with a full camp is really tough to beat. This is like a title fight to me, I don't know why Edgar would risk so much though. 

I guess if you want to be the best you have to beat the best..........plus if Aldo loses to Conor wouldn't he get a rematch? The guy is the longest reigning champ currently in the UFC. Then there is the Max Holloway thing. This featherweight division is so jammed up at the top.


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Edgar vs Mendes TUF 22 Finale. That is a tough draw for Edgar not to say he won't win but the guy has a lot on the line. He has been waiting for that title shot for a while and Mendes is the last guy he wants to fight. Mendes with a full camp is really tough to beat. This is like a title fight to me, I don't know why Edgar would risk so much though.
> 
> I guess if you want to be the best you have to beat the best..........plus if Aldo loses wouldn't he get a rematch? The guy is the longest reigning champ currently in the UFC. Then there is the Max Holloway thing. This featherweight division is so jammed up at the top.


mcgreggor got injured?


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> mcgreggor got injured?


No McGregor fights Aldo (for the belt) on Dec. 12th.......Mendes vs Edgar will be on Dec. 11th.


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> No McGregor fights Aldo (for the belt) on Dec. 12th.......Mendes vs Edgar will be on Dec. 11th.


ohhh ic now. got confused because of tuf, thanks fro clearing that out


----------



## Kevin001

Rousey vs Holm on Nov. 14? Wow, this will be Ronda's 3rd fight this year. Talk about an active champion.


----------



## HenDoggy

if i was her i would do the same thing, fastest paycheck in sports lol






i want a carls jr sandwich now...


----------



## Kevin001

Its nice to see Britney Palmer back in the UFC.


----------



## Kevin001

Demetrious Johnson looks unbeatable. 7th title defense in a row. He has to be the p4p best right now, him or Aldo. I would love to see DJ vs TJ. That would be epic. Or DJ vs Cruz.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mcgregor is starting to piss me off, he's technically not even a "champion" and he's calling out 155'ers already wtf. You should focus on Aldo first before talking ****. Dos Anjos and Cerrone would destroy him...


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Mcgregor is starting to piss me off, he's technically not even a "champion" and he's calling out 155'ers already wtf. You should focus on Aldo first before talking ****. Dos Anjos and Cerrone would destroy him...


Ikr, he better beat Aldo that is all I'm saying.


----------



## Kevin001

Miesha Tate vs Amanda Nunes added to the UFC 194 card? That card is way too stacked.


----------



## Kevin001

Cruz vs Dillashaw.....finally. Pls stay healthy Cruz.


----------



## HenDoggy

^for reals? cruz gonna take that belt back lol battle of the best footwork in ufc


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> ^for reals? cruz gonna take that belt back lol battle of the best footwork in ufc


I'm not sure, Dillashaw is an animal. Cruz hasn't fought a top level fighter in a while.


----------



## vanilla90

I loved how Cruz talked in that mma hour Helwani interview a month ago. He's such an intelligent guy. I believe his footwork is on another level to TJ's, and I think he can take TJ down. Which might sound crazy, but watch. Cruz's level change and knee tap takedown is GSP caliber.


----------



## Kevin001

Cormier will have his hands full this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Cormier will have his hands full this weekend, can't wait.


I like Gus,but I just cannot see DC not mauling and running over him though since DC's strengths are Gus' weakness.

I predict DC winning by early standing KO like Anthony Johnson did, or just outwrestling and rag dolling Gus for majority of the fight before a late KO.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> I like Gus,but I just cannot see DC not mauling and running over him though since DC's strengths are Gus' weakness.
> 
> I predict DC winning by early standing KO like Anthony Johnson did, or just outwrestling and rag dolling Gus for majority of the fight before a late KO.


Yeah, I got DC winning as well but wouldn't be surprised if Gus pulled off the upset.


----------



## Kevin001

No Hendricks vs Woodley fight? It happens I guess. This was the fight I was most excited to see. I hope the can reschedule for later this year.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> No Hendricks vs Woodley fight? It happens I guess. This was the fight I was most excited to see. I hope the can reschedule for later this year.


Probably won't happen, since Dana just confirmed Woodley will get the next title shot against Condit/Lawler winner.

Hendricks is in a bad spot right now though. He's a big welterweight, but completely lacks the discipline to diet well, forcing him to keep doing tough weight cuts before fights. But if he moves to middleweight, he will be at a size disadvantage.

But if Hendricks and Woodley are to fight, it will probably be a boring one, given both are wrestlers and would probably just fight off of the clinch/cage, knowing they both have huge KO power, so they might avoid trading on their feet.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Probably won't happen, since Dana just confirmed Woodley will get the next title shot against Condit/Lawler winner.


Oh, did he? That is cool with me. Maybe Hendricks and Rory can fight for the next #1 contender spot.......yeah Hendricks has to be stricter with his diet or move up to middleweight.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Oh, did he? That is cool with me. Maybe Hendricks and Rory can fight for the next #1 contender spot.......yeah Hendricks has to be stricter with his diet or move up to middleweight.


Yep Dana confirmed it. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649991920513454081
And apparently he's forcing Hendricks to fight at Middleweight now as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649992698674286592Sucks for Hendricks, since he mainly uses his size and strength to outwrestle his opponents. He don't think he can utilize that as well in Middleweight. I actually had him beating Lawler on both their fights. I thought he was actually outboxing Lawler thru out.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats DC. Great fight. Bader was also impressive, deserves next title shot if Jones doesn't return.


----------



## scooby

What the **** was that crowd? I hate when crowds boo. It made no sense during the main event, which was the only fight I got to catch. That fight was ****ing awesome, and booing? Come on.


----------



## Kevin001

Well that might of been the worst card in UFC history (UFC Fight Night 76).


----------



## WhatsTheCraic

Are you talking about the Irish one? Was a pathetic excuse of a card. As an Irishman myself, it was shocking. I know Duffy dropped out (would have been a decent scrap with Poirier) but Holohan as the main card was terrible form.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep. Worst card I've seen so far. I thought they were going to scrap the whole card but I guess they had obligations to fill. Good thing it was on UFC Fight Pass.


----------



## WhatsTheCraic

To me it was about winning over the Irish fans with some home grown talent but it didn't win me over at all. I can only look forward to December 12th but honestly can't see past Aldo. I think he might duck the fight again but if not, it will be an excellent one.


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib is out vs Tony Ferguson. I was sooooo looking forward to that fight. I know you can't help injury but Khabib should already be the lightweight champion. Another Dominick Cruz it looks like.


----------



## Kevin001

Very impressed by Thomas Almeida. The kid is for real. Who is next? Faber? Assuncao?


----------



## BJam

Well that main event was depressing as hell. I hope Hendo retires.


----------



## Happy Quinn

metamoris


----------



## Kevin001

I'm hoping Holly Holm survives at least a round.


----------



## Kevin001

Joanna vs Valerie? I mean come on, has there been two better looking fighters fighting each other. Can't wait to see that fight.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow!......Holly Holm KOs Ronda Rousey. Major props to Holm.


----------



## MobiusX

Kevin001 said:


> Wow!......Holly Holm KOs Ronda Rousey. Major props to Holm.


mma is a joke, it doesn't take that much to be champion, a wwe wrestler can become champion, now ronda went against a real athlete, a pro boxer and loses, embarrassing, mma is a gimmick, it wont last forever


----------



## Kevin001

MobiusX said:


> mma is a joke, it wont last forever


I think its on the rise, its getting to be more popular. Video games, Sports Center attention, plus commercials............I still can't believe Ronda got knocked out cold. Its all over the news.


----------



## MobiusX

Kevin001 said:


> I think its on the rise, its getting to be more popular. Video games, Sports Center attention, plus commercials............I still can't believe Ronda got knocked out cold. Its all over the news.


its what I expected, ronda looks nervous in the weigh in yesterday, the only thing I wasnt expecting is holly holm's take down defense, even took her down 1 time and made her miss and ronda fell, ronda fights with emotion, holly holm is a former pro boxer, boxers dont play, they are true athletes, ronda is just an overrated fat cow, it only took holly holm 10 fights to be champion, it takes more than that in boxing to be champion, mma is a gimmick


----------



## AussiePea

When Rousy can't use a burst of energy to take an opponent out within seconds, she displays how mediocre a fighter she really is. Seriously flawed and today she was dominated and made to look like a rookie. On top of that she showed great disrespect by not touching gloves at the beginning. #rekt


----------



## Kevin001

Biggest upset in UFC history? I think so.


----------



## rdrr

Styles make fights, and Holly Holm executed her gameplan well. This was only a matter of time as someone like Holm came along with the skillset to neutralize Ronda's judo and submission game, and the striking to be effective. 

Ronda is a great women's fighter, and a ambassador to the sport of Women's MMA, but she has a hard road to climb to get back to the top. She has to find that drive again to train hard and evolve in the ever changing landscape of professional MMA.

I am not sure what the UFC will do now to market Holly Holm, but getting Ronda a rematch as soon as possible could help.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> Biggest upset in UFC history? I think so.


No way. Biggest upset was Matt Serra vs GSP. Holly Holm is a champion boxer and kickboxer. I had a good feeling she would win purely on her fighting style, as opposed to Rousey who relies on judo and submissions, and will never have the striking acumen as Holm has.


----------



## MobiusX

she should retire, she failed her family, friends, fans and herself. She should retire and stick to making movies. As long as Holly Holm is champion Ronda will not. She will be remembered as a fad, that's it.


----------



## Kevin001

rdrr said:


> No way. Biggest upset was Matt Serra vs GSP. Holly Holm is a champion boxer and kickboxer. I had a good feeling she would win purely on her fighting style, as opposed to Rousey who relies on judo and submissions, and will never have the striking acumen as Holm has.


Its debatable. No one was picking Holm. Ronda was the person in the UFC, regarded as unbeatable in her division. For me personally I think it was the biggest but its up for debate. Also the TJ vs Barao first fight was a pretty big upset.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> Its debatable. No one was picking Holm. Ronda was the person in the UFC, regarded as unbeatable in her division. For me personally I think it was the biggest but its up for debate. Also the TJ vs Barao first fight was a pretty big upset.


Yeah that fight was so strange, Barao really got his *** handed to him. I wanna see Gina Carano fight Holly Holm lol.


----------



## MobiusX

rdrr said:


> Yeah that fight was so strange, Barao really got his *** handed to him. I wanna see Gina Carano fight Holly Holm lol.


she will also lose, cyborg would also lose but has a better chance than ronda did


----------



## Darktower776

I was shocked as well. I didn't see the match, only the last few minutes of the fight online and the actual KO, but wow Holm was impressive. Totally outclassed Rousey in this fight.


----------



## MobiusX

why the hell are people even talking about a rematch? she doesn't deserve a rematch, she has to work her way up again to deserve that, it wasn't even a close fight, if she won a split decision then that would mean a rematch, if holly holm lost by an arm bar or even KO people wouldn't be talking about a rematch, ronda doesn't deserve a rematch


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Where can I watch the full fight? I really want to see how this went down.


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> So Holm's fight didn't go so well? I pictured her standup being the only threat to Rousey's title, as long as she can keep it standing, which is probably pretty damn unlikely.


Sup, me from 7 months ago.

I didn't see the full fight though, was busy all day. I read Ronda let her pride control her gameplan and try to outbox her, yeah? Not to discredit Holm at all, heard it went to the ground in the 1st, and she lit up Ronda all fight.


----------



## scooby

MobiusX said:


> mma is a joke, it doesn't take that much to be champion, a wwe wrestler can become champion, now ronda went against a real athlete, a pro boxer and loses, embarrassing, mma is a gimmick, it wont last forever





MobiusX said:


> its what I expected, ronda looks nervous in the weigh in yesterday, the only thing I wasnt expecting is holly holm's take down defense, even took her down 1 time and made her miss and ronda fell, ronda fights with emotion, holly holm is a former pro boxer, boxers dont play, they are true athletes, ronda is just an overrated fat cow, it only took holly holm 10 fights to be champion, it takes more than that in boxing to be champion, mma is a gimmick


p4p dumbest posts in Sports Beat. Congratulations on your award.


----------



## MobiusX

scooby said:


> p4p dumbest posts in Sports Beat. Congratulations on your award.


but its true, you're just mad it is, you must be mad a former boxer went to an entirely different sport and is champion


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Just saw it. Rousey got completely wrecked. Looked like an amateur .


----------



## scooby

MobiusX said:


> but its true, you're just mad it is, you must be mad a former boxer went to an entirely different sport and is champion


Oh then I should be mad when Ronda won the championship because she came from a different sport and won. I'm glad a lack of logic in your posts doesn't hold you back from posting these gems you so kindly let me laugh at. In case you haven't pieced it all together (which looks like something you haven't quite gotten), mma isn't 1 strict discipline of fighting. Its athletes are a mixture from multiple backgrounds, hence the name mixed martial arts. So a boxer or kickboxer coming in and winning fights isn't unheard of. Heck, one of my favourite fighters ever came from kickboxing... Seriously, the first UFC events were won by someone who was solely a bjj guy. Should I be mad about that?


----------



## MobiusX

scooby said:


> Oh then I should be mad when Ronda won the championship because she came from a different sport and won. I'm glad a lack of logic in your posts doesn't hold you back from posting these gems you so kindly let me laugh at. In case you haven't pieced it all together (which looks like something you haven't quite gotten), mma isn't 1 strict discipline of fighting. Its athletes are a mixture from multiple backgrounds, hence the name mixed martial arts. So a boxer or kickboxer coming in and winning fights isn't unheard of. Heck, one of my favourite fighters ever came from kickboxing... Seriously, the first UFC events were won by someone who was solely a bjj guy. Should I be mad about that?


ronda is suppose to be an expert in judo, when they were on the ground she couldnt keep her there, not only that but a former boxer took her down LOL


----------



## scooby

MobiusX said:


> ronda is suppose to be an expert in judo, when they were on the ground she couldnt keep her there, not only that but a former boxer took her down LOL


Yes, you figured out people lose fights, and there is a lot more variables to mma. Well done.


----------



## Jesuszilla

MobiusX said:


> mma is a joke, it doesn't take that much to be champion, a wwe wrestler can become champion, now ronda went against a real athlete, a pro boxer and loses, embarrassing, mma is a gimmick, it wont last forever


They'll have to do years of intense training. A lot of times the training in MMA is worse than the fight which is why fights are so often cancelled due to injury. But to think wrestler can just switch to MMA with little or no training is absurd.



MobiusX said:


> she should retire, she failed her family, friends, fans and herself. She should retire and stick to making movies. As long as Holly Holm is champion Ronda will not. She will be remembered as a fad, that's it.


Lol what do have against Ronda? Such a ridiculous statement.



AussiePea said:


> When Rousy can't use a burst of energy to take an opponent out within seconds, she displays how mediocre a fighter she really is. Seriously flawed and today she was dominated and made to look like a rookie. On top of that she showed great disrespect by not touching gloves at the beginning. #rekt


Very true. A lot of most observant fans have talked about her weakness for a while now. And her strategy to out box a boxer was horrible.

In fact even her mother thought her training coach was an idiot. So even her mom saw the flaws in her training.

Anyway upsets like these is why people love sports. Congrats to Holly Holm she looked amazing last night.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Congrats to Holly Holm last night, I didn't even realize she was from New Mexico. But Jesus Christ, wtf is with the comments at Rousey. All over the ****ing internet. She was over-confident, lost her humbleness, and she lost, but everyone seems out to rip into her and just kick while she's down. And I saw these types of comments towards the last lady that Ronda fought. Complete mob mentality towards anyone that loses. But a lot of the comments I've seen are borderline sociopath. :get


----------



## Kevin001

Now I'm ready for the Aldo vs McGregor fight :grin2:.


----------



## foe

MobiusX said:


> its what I expected, ronda looks nervous in the weigh in yesterday, the only thing I wasnt expecting is holly holm's take down defense, even took her down 1 time and made her miss and ronda fell, ronda fights with emotion, holly holm is a former pro boxer, boxers dont play, they are true athletes, ronda is just an overrated fat cow, it only took holly holm 10 fights to be champion, it takes more than that in boxing to be champion, mma is a gimmick


Boxing has 100+ years of history on its back and most boxers start fighting from a very young age, as early as 15. Whereas MMA is barely 25 years old, and anybody can just jump into with a couple of years of training.

Boxers will always be considered true athletes compared to MMA fighters because of those reasons. That's why boxers get paid in millions per fight, that includes boxers not named Mayweather. That's because boxers spent the first 10 years of their career making their brand. Pacquiao and Mayweather didn't really become mainstream popular until they were in their 30's.

UFC wil not allow their fighters to do that. Once a fighter goes on a 5 fight winning streak, he'll get a title shot. It's like they're just pawns to for UFC. Their paychecks per fights shows it too, a title fight will net a UFC fighter $500K max. Whereas boxers can demand anywhere from $2 million to $20 million. Or more if you're Mayweather or Pacquiao.

I do think MMA/UFC is a lot better for fans and gamblers because of its unpredictability. "Puncher's chance" is significantly higher in MMA than boxing.

MMA fans don't like hearing it but a world-class boxer will always more of an athlete than the top UFC fighters. Until the culture of MMA changes to where only fighters trained for decades and can demand millions of dollar per fight, then boxers will always be true athletes compared to MMA fighters.


----------



## Joe

Rousey will have a good chance to clear her mind and not be so arrogant (assuming that she really is). Arrogance makes for good money if they are at the highest level.


----------



## MobiusX

foe said:


> Boxing has 100+ years of history on its back and most boxers start fighting from a very young age, as early as 15. Whereas MMA is barely 25 years old, and anybody can just jump into with a couple of years of training.
> 
> Boxers will always be considered true athletes compared to MMA fighters because of those reasons. That's why boxers get paid in millions per fight, that includes boxers not named Mayweather. That's because boxers spent the first 10 years of their career making their brand. Pacquiao and Mayweather didn't really become mainstream popular until they were in their 30's.
> 
> UFC wil not allow their fighters to do that. Once a fighter goes on a 5 fight winning streak, he'll get a title shot. It's like they're just pawns to for UFC. Their paychecks per fights shows it too, a title fight will net a UFC fighter $500K max. Whereas boxers can demand anywhere from $2 million to $20 million. Or more if you're Mayweather or Pacquiao.
> 
> I do think MMA/UFC is a lot better for fans and gamblers because of its unpredictability. "Puncher's chance" is significantly higher in MMA than boxing.
> 
> MMA fans don't like hearing it but a world-class boxer will always more of an athlete than the top UFC fighters. Until the culture of MMA changes to where only fighters trained for decades and can demand millions of dollar per fight, then boxers will always be true athletes compared to MMA fighters.


this is true, plus it takes someone a lifetime to master a discipline, you will never see an MMA fighter who is at a professional level in boxing and wrestling and jiu jitsu and muay thai and kickboxing, etc... that's impossible to do. the majority of mma fighters wouldn't even make it in amateur boxing. MMA fighters don't even have to be good at any discipline, when I say good I'm comparing it to professional in each discipline, they don't even have to possess amateur skill abilities and still be successful in the UFC. The problem is that the UFC has too many fighters, some of them clearly don't belong there, especially the fighters who lost The Ultimate Fighter show, even after losing some of them stay in the UFC for a few years still, doesn't make sense. There is only 1 winner in the show when it's over. And I don't like the fact that they like to build up fighters way too fast. The UFC keeps making references to boxing when announcing fights and even after. They compare Ronda Rousey to Mike Tyson? LOL. They over hype their best fighters like they are great at what they do. They even put Ronda Rousey in the cover of a boxing magazine with boxing gloves like she is great. She can't box. Holly Holm showed this yesterday.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Graphic especially the second view of the kick and hammer blows.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep, I was highly impressed by Holly's performance. Well done.


----------



## chinaski




----------



## foe

MobiusX said:


> this is true, plus it takes someone a lifetime to master a discipline, you will never see an MMA fighter who is at a professional level in boxing and wrestling and jiu jitsu and muay thai and kickboxing, etc... that's impossible to do. the majority of mma fighters wouldn't even make it in amateur boxing. MMA fighters don't even have to be good at any discipline, when I say good I'm comparing it to professional in each discipline, they don't even have to possess amateur skill abilities and still be successful in the UFC. The problem is that the UFC has too many fighters, some of them clearly don't belong there, especially the fighters who lost The Ultimate Fighter show, even after losing some of them stay in the UFC for a few years still, doesn't make sense. There is only 1 winner in the show when it's over. And I don't like the fact that they like to build up fighters way too fast. The UFC keeps making references to boxing when announcing fights and even after. They compare Ronda Rousey to Mike Tyson? LOL. They over hype their best fighters like they are great at what they do. They even put Ronda Rousey in the cover of a boxing magazine with boxing gloves like she is great. She can't box. Holly Holm showed this yesterday.


I think that's where the disadvantage, unfairness is for MMA fighters. They spend much of their 20's doing Greco-Roman wrestling or Muay Thai/kickboxing or karate or BJJ/jie-jitshu, etc. They were able to master one style of fighting, then joins MMA only have a few years to train and master other styles of fighting. MMA becomes crapshoot for these fighters. That's why there's so many turnovers of champions and nobody really stays undefeated for a longtime. Only a handful of UFC fighters are able to do that, or go on a long title defense streak.

Just my assumption but I bet it's a lot easier to learn ground defense in a couple of years even in your 30s than it would to learn how to punch like a boxer at the same age and time of training.

It's really not MM fighters fault, it's just how their culture is. Boxing culture have boxers trained and master their art from age 15 into late 30's. They box for muxh of their adult life. MMA will move from kickboxing/Muy Thai to MMA, or Greco-Roman wrestling to MMA, or Judo to MMA, and so forth.

Again, I think MMA is great for fans and betters because how unpredictable it is. Boxing is still a better sport, better career for a professional fighter.


----------



## Salamander

It was a little rough to watch...when I look at Holmes, i'm happy for her but when I look at Ronda I feel sad for her. Ronda's weakness was highlighted a little in some fights back...when she got rocked, although you can see the lack of technical striking expertise in if not all most of her fights however, she would usually be able to tie up with her opponents and it would be downhill for them. I was slightly worried for Ronda because of holly's footwork and distant style of striking but this was just devastation. Jah know, Holmes nuked Ronda's dynasty


----------



## markwalters2

I want Ronda and Holly to beat me up together.


----------



## MobiusX

foe said:


> I think that's where the disadvantage, unfairness is for MMA fighters. They spend much of their 20's doing Greco-Roman wrestling or Muay Thai/kickboxing or karate or BJJ/jie-jitshu, etc. They were able to master one style of fighting, then joins MMA only have a few years to train and master other styles of fighting. MMA becomes crapshoot for these fighters. That's why there's so many turnovers of champions and nobody really stays undefeated for a longtime. Only a handful of UFC fighters are able to do that, or go on a long title defense streak.
> 
> Just my assumption but I bet it's a lot easier to learn ground defense in a couple of years even in your 30s than it would to learn how to punch like a boxer at the same age and time of training.
> 
> It's really not MM fighters fault, it's just how their culture is. Boxing culture have boxers trained and master their art from age 15 into late 30's. They box for muxh of their adult life. MMA will move from kickboxing/Muy Thai to MMA, or Greco-Roman wrestling to MMA, or Judo to MMA, and so forth.
> 
> Again, I think MMA is great for fans and betters because how unpredictable it is. Boxing is still a better sport, better career for a professional fighter.


I heard boxers learn way before 15. Mayweather's father already started teaching Floyd when he was only 1.


----------



## MobiusX

Holly Holm is the first person in MMA to be champion in both boxing and mma, that's impressive.


----------



## Kevin001

A part of me wants Cormier to beat Jon Jones this time around. Jones is just too arrogant for my liking.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win for Magny. 10th fight in 2yrs? That is crazy.


----------



## asdf

http://nypost.com/2015/11/23/ronda-rouseys-yellow-and-purple-feet-are-internet-mystery/

Is Ronda juicing?


----------



## Kevin001

Aldo vs McGregor next Saturday, can't wait. :banana


----------



## Kevin001

These next 3 days I will be in fight heaven. 3 nice ufc cards in a row.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win by Rose Namajunas. I was highly impressed. Closing in on that title shot.


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> Nice win by Rose Namajunas. I was highly impressed. Closing in on that title shot.


i new she was gonna win as soon as i saw the card. :grin2: and i honestly thought jim miller was gonna beat cheisa. was disappointed :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> i new she was gonna win as soon as i saw the card. :grin2: and i honestly thought jim miller was gonna beat cheisa. was disappointed :frown2:


I thought it was going to be a close fight. I thought miller had no chance. One night down two more to go :laugh:.


----------



## mca90guitar

Kevin001 said:


> A part of me wants Cormier to beat Jon Jones this time around. Jones is just too arrogant for my liking.


Dont see that happening. Only challenging fight I have seen was the AG fight, besides that he walks all over them.

Hope he can get back on track and stop doing stupid crap.


----------



## Kevin001

mca90guitar said:


> Dont see that happening. Only challenging fight I have seen was the AG fight, besides that he walks all over them.
> 
> Hope he can get back on track and stop doing stupid crap.


Yeah Jones will win most likely but I'll be rooting for DC.


----------



## mca90guitar

The HH and RR fight was brutal, not a fan of RR at all. Cant stand her attitude and the way she acts like she is some sort of god.

Still, wow I expected some sort of a challenge out of her, I watched more of HH fights and none of them were anywhere near as brutal and easy as this one. Ronda was the champ and HH beat her down easier then anyones else she has fought (from the fights I watched).

Would be interested in the rematch but I think the results will be the same. HH countered and avoided everything that would win Ronda the fight. By the time of the rematch HH ground game will probably be much better but Ronda's stand up wont be near Hollys.


----------



## mca90guitar

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah Jones will win most likely but I'll be rooting for DC.


Want to root for Jon since he is from my area but dang he has made rooting for him hard.

Honestly from the interviews I have seen Jon sounds like he is going to go hard at this fight. Seems to have no love for DC

Should be interesting


----------



## Kevin001

Tony Ferguson! Wow! He has to be in title contention now. 

Edit: How about Frankie Edgar, smh. Title shot pls.


----------



## MiMiK

my boy Frankie baby! his boxing is just a beauty to watch!






cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Damon

Buh bye Ronda over rated. lack of competition and FINALLY someone with the right skills and a game plan fought her. totally over rated. They fight again and she'll lose again.


----------



## thet33g

who do you reckon is gonna win Mcgregor or Aldo?


----------



## Xenacat

I love MMA. My favorite sport. I like that woman are so popular now. I'm looking forward to the fight tonight. Going for Aldo as McGregor has a big head. Can't wait to see the next Rousey fight. I am a Miesha Tate fan. Love her femininity and physicality.


----------



## thet33g

I saw the weigh in and Mcgregor didn't look like himself. I hope he wins but he looked out of sorts. My brother has a bet on Mcgregor to win in the 3rd round.


----------



## binckie

Personally I do not understand what people find so attractive at watching other people beating eachother till they bleed, are KO or have to tap out.

Violence, never understood it.


----------



## Kevin001

thet33g said:


> who do you reckon is gonna win Mcgregor or Aldo?


Aldo, it should be a good fight though.



Xenacat said:


> I love MMA. My favorite sport. I like that woman are so popular now. I'm looking forward to the fight tonight. Going for Aldo as McGregor has a big head. Can't wait to see the next Rousey fight. I am a Miesha Tate fan. Love her femininity and physicality.


:high5


----------



## Seeker06

McGOAT via head clean off !


----------



## Xenacat

binckie said:


> Personally I do not understand what people find so attractive at watching other people beating eachother till they bleed, are KO or have to tap out.
> 
> Violence, never understood it.


It's martial arts-it takes talent. I have taken Tae Kwon Do. It is really cool when you see a move you have done used on an opponent. I like how they use all different styles to beat an oponnent. Jiu-Jitsu, Muy Thai, wrestling, boxing, kick boxing, just to name a few. Art is in the name-it's an art and it's safer than boxing.

This thread is for MMA fans :kiss::kiss:


----------



## MiMiK

Aldo all the way baby!! nothing against weidman but i want rockhold to win since since he trains at AKA. going for Romero as well in that bout. between maia and gunnar nelson, if demian maia is able to take it to the ground i am 100% sure he will be victorious. if nelson keeps it on the feet, maia is done for.

really like jeremey stevens but ive been a huge fan of the hawaiian boy since he started, so max holloway all the way!!


----------



## Kevin001

Highly impressed by Maia. The guy needs a top 5 fight, asap. What a card so far, wow.

Edit: Luke Rockhold nice job congrats. Now time for the main event. :banana


----------



## scooby

Let's go Aldo! Hope he smashes him. Rockhold looked so great in his fight. I'm glad he won.

Edit: Wow...


----------



## Kevin001

What a card, lived up to the hype.


----------



## foe

I can't believe Weidman got destroyed like that. Rockhold murdered him! Actually should have had a ref stoppage in the 3rd but ref was an idiot. It's okay though, Rockhold got to beat him up even more.

Weidman is the dude that beat Silva??? TWICE!!!! Silva never got killed like that either. 

This beat down proves the Silva fights were flukes. Spider got cocky and old. Still the co-greatest of all-time along with Jones.


----------



## foe

lol at Aldo-McGregor fight. Stuff like that is why it's hard to take UFC seriously compared to boxing anyway. How are you an champ who went undefeated for 10 years and get knocked out with one punch? In 13 seconds...lmao


----------



## Kevin001

Conor vs Cerrone would be nice or RDA.


----------



## Kevin001

McGregor goes from 12th to 3rd in the p4p rankings? I don't know about that. I was thinking maybe 5th.


----------



## Pongowaffle

foe said:


> I can't believe Weidman got destroyed like that. Rockhold murdered him! Actually should have had a ref stoppage in the 3rd but ref was an idiot. It's okay though, Rockhold got to beat him up even more.
> 
> Weidman is the dude that beat Silva??? TWICE!!!! Silva never got killed like that either.
> 
> This beat down proves the Silva fights were flukes. Spider got cocky and old. Still the co-greatest of all-time along with Jones.


Silva was actually dominating Weidman on standup in the exchange in the first fight before he kept showboating more and more and paid for it. 2nd fight, Weidman just kept taking him down which Silva couldn't defend, but he got back up every time and then freak leg injury. Rockhold was getting beat too on standup until Weidman went for the wheel kick and Rockhold took advantage.



> lol at Aldo-McGregor fight. Stuff like that is why it's hard to take UFC seriously compared to boxing anyway. How are you an champ who went undefeated for 10 years and get knocked out with one punch? In 13 seconds...lmao


This could happen in boxing too.



Kevin001 said:


> McGregor goes from 12th to 3rd in the p4p rankings? I don't know about that. I was thinking maybe 5th.


Sad how #1 is a guy that no one cares to watch. I love watching Mighty Mouse's fight though, he fights like an work of art. So beautiful to watch. Surprised Jones is #2 above DC despite DC being the reigning champ.

I would love to watch Conor fight RDA more. RDA I think could expose Conor's flaws, which Chad did. Cerrone would just stand and bang with Conor with his volume striking, which would be very bad way to fight against Conor. Honestly, I just want to see Conor fight another high level wrestler/grappler. Aldo I thought would've expose Conor too and dominate him on his back too had that not happen.


----------



## thet33g

Its more realistic than boxing, that could have happened on the street at any point. One punch is all it takes.


----------



## Kevin001

dos Anjos is going to destroy Cerrone. I hope Khabib can come back soon, I would love to see that rematch.


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> dos Anjos is going to destroy Cerrone.


i cant choose between these two! they are both just pure beasts!


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> i cant choose between these two! they are both just pure beasts!


I honestly would be shocked if Cerrone won.


----------



## Kevin001

Well that was quick. RDA is for real.


----------



## Maverick34

Not a serious MMA fan but I like Conor McGregor's attitude/personality. He does back up what comes out of his mouth

... & I couldn't believe Rousey lost. She needs much more time getting better, before fighting Holm again


----------



## Kevin001

Am I the only one that thinks Lawler is going to destroy Condit? I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## WrongDoers

Kevin001 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Lawler is going to destroy Condit? I hope I'm wrong.


Maybe not destroy (Condit's never been (t)ko'd), but yeah I'm picking Lawler in that one too.

Did anyone catch the RIZIN events over the past few days? Really felt like a breath of fresh air to mma scene imo. One night tournament, foot stomps, fights judged on a whole, and of course Fedor. I loved it.

Not going to lie, I lost it a little bit when they played the Pride theme at the opening ceremony. Nostalgia overload lol.


----------



## rdrr

WrongDoers said:


> Maybe not destroy (Condit's never been (t)ko'd), but yeah I'm picking Lawler in that one too.
> 
> Did anyone catch the RIZIN events over the past few days? Really felt like a breath of fresh air to mma scene imo. One night tournament, foot stomps, fights judged on a whole, and of course Fedor. I loved it.
> 
> Not going to lie, I lost it a little bit when they played the Pride theme at the opening ceremony. Nostalgia overload lol.


I did catch a little bit of RIZIN, wasnt too bad, just too many jobbers, and that Sakuraba fight was sad. Now imagine if they signed this guy:


----------



## SPC

i watched both RIZIN events. and as a huge PRIDE mark who first got into MMA watching PRIDE in the mid-2000s... i thought both nights were terrible.


----------



## Kevin001

I forgot Dustin Poirier was on the UFC 195 card. I hope he shines. I've been with that kid from the start.

Edit: Yep, got it done.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Kevin001 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Lawler is going to destroy Condit? I hope I'm wrong.


i feel like condit's main problem is with guys who can wrestle. thats not what lawler is going to try to do. i do think lawler will win but if i had doubts, thats what its coming from, that lawler doesnt really use wrestling much if at all


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, what a fight. I now see why the UFC put this fight together. Fight of the year already? Congrats Lawler.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Felt bad for Condit, hope this isn't his last fight and he gets another title shot. Yet another controversial win for Lawler. But really hard to dislike the guy. A mid tier gatekeeper in his suppose prime years to a champ right now.


----------



## binckie

For me personally: I never understood what the fun is in seeing other people beat the crap out of eachother.

I really do not get it.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ its as competitive as it gets. I think its badass. Showing people just how skilled and tough you are.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, what a fight. I now see why the UFC put this fight together. Fight of the year already? Congrats Lawler.


duffy vs poirier was better. eesssshhh that was gruesome


----------



## Kevin001

Surly Wurly said:


> duffy vs poirier was better. eesssshhh that was gruesome


Both fights were good :yes.


----------



## binckie

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ its as competitive as it gets. I think its badass. Showing people just how skilled and tough you are.


I understand the fact that it is competitive and yeah,I can see people want to show how badass they are or how skilled they are and so on.. but the idea of beating the crap out of eachother for sports (or for whatever reason) is just weird to me (and stupid).

I really do not understand the fun in hitting eachother...


----------



## Kevin001

binckie said:


> I really do not understand the fun in hitting eachother...


Idk, to each his own I guess. I love it.


----------



## Surly Wurly

binckie said:


> I understand the fact that it is competitive and yeah,I can see people want to show how badass they are or how skilled they are and so on.. but the idea of beating the crap out of eachother for sports (or for whatever reason) is just weird to me (and stupid).
> 
> I really do not understand the fun in hitting eachother...


did you know that children under the age of two will fight each other over toys? theres nothing weird about fighting, its something that humans do.


----------



## binckie

Kevin001 said:


> Idk, to each his own I guess. I love it.


True: I can see that people like it.
I just do not understand it.



Surly Wurly said:


> did you know that children under the age of two will fight each other over toys? theres nothing weird about fighting, its something that humans do.


Must be one of the stupiest arguments ever.
Babies pee in their pants.. so do they poop...

When you grow up you should learn to stop fighting.

Now most people do indeed learn this and yes: if they want to fight in a ring (in a controlled situation) its up to them to do it.
I find it stupid, but if they want to, go ahead.

The only problem I wonder about is whether the violence would cause more violence outside the ring.


----------



## Surly Wurly

binckie said:


> Must be one of the stupiest arguments ever.
> Babies pee in their pants.. so do they poop...
> 
> When you grow up you should learn to stop fighting.
> 
> Now most people do indeed learn this and yes: if they want to fight in a ring (in a controlled situation) its up to them to do it.
> I find it stupid, but if they want to, go ahead.
> 
> The only problem I wonder about is whether the violence would cause more violence outside the ring.


wow you seem very confrontational :0 frankly im shocked! maybe you need a controlled and consensual outlet for your aggressive behaviour, so you dont jump down people's throats simply because they disagree with you? just a thought, you seem to have some anger issues *backs away*


----------



## binckie

Surly Wurly said:


> wow you seem very confrontational :0 frankly im shocked! maybe you need a controlled and consensual outlet for your aggressive behaviour, so you dont jump down people's throats simply because they disagree with you? just a thought, you seem to have some anger issues *backs away*


I have absolutely no agger issues and I oppose all violence.

You do not seem to understand how stupid your logic is.

Because kids fight , its normal? You do see my point: because kids **** their pants, adults should also?

Has nothing to do with diagreeing, you simply do not seem to understand it.

You seem to forgot that people do grow up and learn how to behave?


----------



## AussiePea

Who cares, fight was awesome.


----------



## Surly Wurly

binckie said:


> I have absolutely *no agger issues* and I oppose all violence.
> 
> You do not seem to understand* how stupid your logic is.*
> 
> Because kids fight , its normal? You do see my point: because kids **** their pants, adults should also?
> 
> Has nothing to do with diagreeing, you simply do not seem to understand it.
> 
> You seem to forgot that people do grow up and learn how to behave?


not only are you petulant and ignorant but also wrong. have you ever thought about chilling the fck out?

heres how your logic _actually_ pans out. children grow up and _continue _to poop. they dont grow out of it, or stop doing it. they keep doing it, but in a more controlled and less messy manner. just like when people take their innate aggressive urges and use them to fight other people who like to fight, for competition, instead of stealing their brothers toys and squabbling about it, or _insulting random strangers online for no good reason_.

heres how normal violence is. go to any bar in any city on a saturday, and they will be paying money for guys to stand at the door and break up fights. these guys will actually make their living from this completely predictable scenario, that people will start having fights, and so there needs to be people there to deal with it.

now, you need to be an adult to go and drink in a bar, so clearly these people have not simply "grown out" of being violent. bars also have toilets, too, because they havent grown out of crapping, either.


----------



## Kevin001

Holly Holm gets a fight before the Ronda fight, thank God. It would be so wrong to make her wait. Just hope she doesn't lose.


----------



## Kevin001

RDA vs McGregor and Holms vs Tate at UFC 197!!!! I'm foaming at the mouth right now. Should be 2 epic fights. The RDA vs Mcgregor fight is going to be historic.


----------



## Kevin001

TJ vs Cruz this Sunday is going to epic, can't wait. I think TJ is the better fighter but I can't help but root for Cruz. The guy has been through hell and back.


----------



## MiMiK

binckie said:


> For me personally: I never understood what the fun is in seeing other people beat the crap out of eachother.
> 
> I really do not get it.


its not about seeing someone beat the crap out of another. its like a chess match. they try to predict what their opponent will do next and try to counter or capitalize on mistakes.


----------



## binckie

MiMiK said:


> its not about seeing someone beat the crap out of another. its like a chess match. they try to predict what their opponent will do next and try to counter or capitalize on mistakes.


Perhaps a minority thinks like this, but this is a really small minorty.
The majority just wants to see "blood".


----------



## Pongowaffle

binckie said:


> Perhaps a minority thinks like this, but this is a really small minorty.
> The majority just wants to see "blood".


That is true. Those are generally casual fans that do not know how to appreciate the sport and martial arts in general. Its sad how often I see excellent grappling going on to see scumbag audiences booing when they had no clue what was going on. The bad referees succumbs to the booing breaks up the rare excellent grappling exchange. When two fighters are slugging it out with each other with sloppy poor technique, casual fans roar in excitement.


----------



## Surly Wurly

binckie said:


> Perhaps a minority thinks like this,* but this is a really small minorty.*
> The majority just wants to see "blood".


what are you basing this on? there are actually a large number of "hipster" mma fans who favour a highly technical and tactical style, have you factored that into your analysis?

you seem to think you know an awful lot about this, considering how horrible you find it. everything you have said so far has been utter nonsense

did you know that in about 95% of the fights, the fighters hug each other afterwards, and praise each other to the audience? sometimes they literally kiss one another. why are you posting in this thread?

if you want to complain about something then complain about fighters suffering brain problems late in life, at least then you'd have a point


----------



## binckie

Surly Wurly said:


> what are you basing this on? there are actually a large number of "hipster" mma fans who favour a highly technical and tactical style, have you factored that into your analysis?
> 
> you seem to think you know an awful lot about this, considering how horrible you find it. everything you have said so far has been utter nonsense
> 
> did you know that in about 95% of the fights, the fighters hug each other afterwards, and praise each other to the audience? sometimes they literally kiss one another. why are you posting in this thread?
> 
> *if you want to complain about something then complain about fighters suffering brain problems late in life, at least then you'd have a point*


I really do not understand why you start talking about the fighters while I was talking about the audience.
Your comment makes no sense.

The bold part alone makes me wonder why people are so eager to do this.

PS. your number of 95% is completely wrong.
Maybe the bigger (more known, professional) fighters are indeed like this. 
But there is a big basis of less known fighters who are not like that.
Sportmanship is not always that big in MMA (lower level). Maybe you believe that, but it is not.
True: I was talking about more than just the specific MMA top level fights.

PS.2 the hugging: true, but do you know that "the rules" stipulate this?

PS.3 I know more about these kind of competitions than you think.
Your comment of the "hipster" fans makes no sense.
Just look at how people respond in general to those fights and you will know enough.
It is not because I do not like fighting or do not understand the point of doing this in a competitive way I know nothing about it.

You seem to be reacting like a typical "hipster" mma fan to be honest.

I wonder how many fights (and I am not talking about the top level MMA fights) you saw in real life.


----------



## Surly Wurly

binckie said:


> The bold part alone makes me wonder why people are so eager to do this.


yeah basically theres a lot you dont seem to understand about humans, we've always been a rowdy bunch. this is why there are so many wars and why we need police and an army.


----------



## Kevin001

Why no official announcement of the Cormier-Jones fight yet? They are dragging this out way too long.


----------



## Kevin001

TJ vs Cruz lets go!

Edit: Wow! Crazy fight, crazy decision.


----------



## Surly Wurly

mitrione's eye injury is an instant classic


----------



## Surly Wurly

Kevin001 said:


> TJ vs Cruz lets go!
> 
> Edit: Wow! Crazy fight, crazy decision.


i dont think tj was really getting enough shots off...personally i gave it to cruz but i wouldnt have been shocked if it went to tj

i honestly thought tj would take it with his speed and aggression, amazing how much cruz was actually able to shut him down


----------



## Kevin001

Surly Wurly said:


> i dont think tj was really getting enough shots off...personally i gave it to cruz but i wouldnt have been shocked if it went to tj
> 
> i honestly thought tj would take it with his speed and aggression, amazing how much cruz was actually able to shut him down


I had TJ winning by split decision. The first 3rds were close but TJ definitely had the last two. But it was a close fight so can't be mad with the outcome. I hope Cruz vs Faber is next.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Kevin001 said:


> I had TJ winning by split decision. The first 3rds were close but TJ definitely had the last two. But it was a close fight so can't be mad with the outcome. I hope Cruz vs Faber is next.


you see cruz limping at the end? :s


----------



## Kevin001

Surly Wurly said:


> you see cruz limping at the end? :s


I watched the post fight conference earlier. He says he had a foot injury (plantar fascia) before the fight. He says it just got torn more during the fight. He says its not that big of a deal. His knees and legs are fine.


----------



## Kevin001

Conor McGregor is hilarious. RDA is no joke though, should be a great fight.


----------



## Kevin001

Velasquez pulled out? Wow.

Edit: Werdum too? Crazy.


----------



## Surly Wurly

mark hunt punches a fat kid in the stomach. fascinating fluid mechanics


----------



## Kevin001

Damn, did UFC 196 get moved to free tv (FS1)? I guess one fight makes a card.

Edit: UFC 196 is now the McGregor vs RDA fight.


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got the DC vs Jones fight date (UFC 197 April 23). DJ vs Cejudo is a nice co-main event.


----------



## scooby

Just bought some UFC tickets for one coming up in my area. Pumped. My 2nd event.


----------



## Xenacat

^
Nice, I have only been to one live UFC Match. I am ready to do it again!


----------



## scooby

Xenacat said:


> ^
> Nice, I have only been to one live UFC Match. I am ready to do it again!


It's great fun isn't it? I had a blast the first time I went. But I missed the first ever one in my home city a couple years ago and I was so bummed because I missed such an awesome main event fight and UFC doesn't come here much at all. Not letting that happen ever again.


----------



## WrongDoers

Kevin001 said:


> *Finally got the DC vs Jones fight date (UFC 197 April 23)*. DJ vs Cejudo is a nice co-main event.


Really looking forward to that one. I think Jones is probably the best fighter of this generation, and DC made the first 3 rounds incredibly competitive. Not to mention the fact that they genuinely don't seem to like each other. Can't wait for the rematch.


scooby said:


> Just bought some UFC tickets for one coming up in my area. Pumped. My 2nd event.


Have fun. Do you know who's headlining?


----------



## scooby

WrongDoers said:


> Have fun. Do you know who's headlining?


Yeah, Hunt vs Mir. I missed out on Hunt vs Bigfoot 1, but watched it at home and that fight was so good.


----------



## scooby

RIP Kevin Randleman. Absolute beast of a man.


----------



## Kevin001

I knew Ronda took the loss hard but I didn't know she took it that hard.


----------



## Kevin001

The Vegan Warrior said:


> I know man that's crazy. And then the whole having Travis's babies thing.. Weird. I always suspected Rhonda was not in the best mental state


Yep, hopefully she bounces back.


----------



## WrongDoers

Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm kind of looking forward to Kimbo vs Dada tonight.

I feel dirty now.


Edit: What a circus. Absolutely horrible, but I couldn't look away lol.


----------



## MiMiK

WrongDoers said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm kind of looking forward to Kimbo vs Dada tonight.
> 
> I feel dirty now.
> 
> Edit: What a circus. Absolutely horrible, but I couldn't look away lol.


by the end of the first round I could of jumped in the octagon and fought both of them at the same time, ez lol


----------



## scooby

Aw yiss!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Congrats.

Conor is ready to take over the game.


----------



## Kevin001

Is it just me or was that Cerrone win rigged? That was just too easy.


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Is it just me or was that Cerrone win rigged? That was just too easy.


I wouldn't say it was too easy. He was getting bullied in the clinch pretty badly before Cerrone got that takedown. Cerrone is pretty damn slick on the ground, with 16 submissions. That was a beautiful triangle from mount.


----------



## Kevin001

scooby said:


> I wouldn't say it was too easy. He was getting bullied in the clinch pretty badly before Cerrone got that takedown. Cerrone is pretty damn slick on the ground, with 16 submissions. That was a beautiful triangle from mount.


Yeah I guess. The hugging at the start and the intensity during the fight through me off. Definitely not impressed.


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I guess. The hugging at the start and the intensity during the fight through me off. Definitely not impressed.


If you were referring to the clinch game of Oliveira's, he was throwing some MEAN knees to the body. I've watched the fight 6 times since it was so short, and it's not what I'd consider lacking intensity and passive hugging. A lot more active than some wrestlers more passive clinching to get a takedown The knees were definitely doing damage. Knees to the body can be absolutely devastating, ask Brock Lesnar how they feel. And Cerrone doesn't exactly like body shots (Pettis + RDA).


----------



## Kevin001

scooby said:


> If you were referring to the clinch game of Oliveira's, he was throwing some MEAN knees to the body. I've watched the fight 6 times since it was so short, and it's not what I'd consider lacking intensity and passive hugging. A lot more active than some wrestlers more passive clinching to get a takedown The knees were definitely doing damage. Knees to the body can be absolutely devastating, ask Brock Lesnar how they feel. And Cerrone doesn't exactly like body shots (Pettis + RDA).


No I was talking about before the fight when the ref said touch gloves. Just all the smiling and buddy buddy stuff rubbed me the wrong way. Its whatever though on to the next card .


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> No I was talking about before the fight when the ref said touch gloves. Just all the smiling and buddy buddy stuff rubbed me the wrong way. Its whatever though on to the next card .


Ah, never saw that. Only saw as the ref started the fight.


----------



## Pongowaffle

RDA withdraws from fight with Conor with broken foot. Why I never look forward to fights until they are a week away.

At least Spider and Bisping should be interesting, depending on which Anderson Silva we will see this time around. The old school killer version, or the conservative version? Regardless I am going with Silva for the win since he seems to be superior than Bisping in every way. Especially with Bisping not having the threat of KO power.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> RDA withdraws from fight with Conor with broken foot. Why I never look forward to fights until they are a week away.


I just saw that. I'm pissed! I pray McGregor stays on the card. So many dudes want him. Faber, Cerrone, Pettis, Diego...............I would love to see Khabib get a shot but that won't happen. The UFC doesn't want their money man to lose.


----------



## Kevin001

Diaz it is. I'm super excited, things might get interesting.


----------



## WrongDoers

Kevin001 said:


> *Diaz it is.* I'm super excited, things might get interesting.












The trashtalk/buildup should be quite interesting to say the least :laugh:.


----------



## Kevin001

WrongDoers said:


> The trashtalk/buildup should be quite interesting to say the least :laugh:.


Yep, the two best trash talkers at the moment. The fight should be interesting as well. Diaz is pretty good when he is focused, plus Conor has never fought at 170 before.


----------



## Pongowaffle

The bad thing for Nate is he only has 10-day notice to fight, so his shape will be very questionable. While Conor literally has been training for the past few months and now he doesn't even have to cut any weight on top of that, so a huge advantage to Conor to this regard. Trash talking should be fun to watch, but too bad we only have 10 days of this build up. 

Its still crazy to think Conor fighting from featherweight to welterweight, 25 pound difference, in just a few months. If he beats Nate, there would even be hype for him to possibly face Robbie Lawler for the 170 title.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Trash talking should be fun to watch







Also remember Conor has never fought at 170 Diaz has. That might be a factor.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Also remember Conor has never fought at 170 Diaz has. That might be a factor.


LOL honestly, I never thought Nate was ever a great trash talker. The guy speak in slurs and can hardly piece together a sentence. But he's entertaining when he trash talks. I just love it every time he opens his mouth. Straight from the hood.

Yes I agree. But if that weight is their optimal walking-around weight, I don't think it would matter as much. So in Conor's case, that would be at 170. So he would be in fighting shape and in full strength without any sort of weight cut. Nate however has less than a week to catch up to where Conor has done for the last 2-3 months.

But another thing do worth pointing out is to what you said, Conor has yet to demonstrate his cardio and endurance in the latter rounds. His fights where he went deep into the 2nd round, or even his 3 rounder with Max Holloway, he shown signs of fatigue later on. Most of his fights so far ended in the 1st. Never has he fought past 3 rounds. Nate on the other hand is known to be one the best cardio guys in the division or even mma maybe. Though unlike Nick, he's very inconsistent in each fight.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> LOL honestly, I never thought Nate was ever a great trash talker. The guy speak in slurs and can hardly piece together a sentence. But he's entertaining when he trash talks. I just love it every time he opens his mouth. Straight from the hood.
> 
> Yes I agree. But if that weight is their optimal walking-around weight, I don't think it would matter as much. So in Conor's case, that would be at 170. So he would be in fighting shape and in full strength without any sort of weight cut. Nate however has less than a week to catch up to where Conor has done for the last 2-3 months.
> 
> But another thing do worth pointing out is to what you said, Conor has yet to demonstrate his cardio and endurance in the latter rounds. His fights where he went deep into the 2nd round, or even his 3 rounder with Max Holloway, he shown signs of fatigue later on. Most of his fights so far ended in the 1st. Never has he fought past 3 rounds. Nate on the other hand is known to be one the best cardio guys in the division or even mma maybe. Though unlike Nick, he's very inconsistent in each fight.


I pray Conor wins. I don't want the hype train to stop.


----------



## foe

Silva got robbed in England tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

it could've gone ether way imo, i had bisping winning first two rounds and the flying knee ko round for silva and last round for silva. fourth round was the question mark. Why silva did not swarm and finish bisping when he had him hurt is beyond me... overall it was good fight. I honestly think silva should retire at this point...


----------



## HenDoggy

does anyone think the diaz vs mcgregor fight will even be competitive? its going to be like the josh Thompson fight and mcgregors got better kicks then him. why oh why did dos anjos have to get injured  i wanted to see mcgregor finally get a slice of humble pie.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ It will go at least 4rds. McGregor will finish him in the later rounds.


----------



## BJam

foe said:


> Silva got robbed in England tonight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





HenDoggy said:


> it could've gone ether way imo, i had bisping winning first two rounds and the flying knee ko round for silva and last round for silva. fourth round was the question mark. Why silva did not swarm and finish bisping when he had him hurt is beyond me... overall it was good fight. I honestly think silva should retire at this point...


I had Bisping 1,2 and 4, as much as it pains me to say it. Silva shouldn't have taken rounds off and danced around so much. Either way, it was a pretty wild fight.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just saw the fight last night. I had Silva winning 3, 4, 5. But I’m happy Bisping got the win. He was more aggressive and busier and deserved the decision. I thought it was really Silva’s fight to win. He was too tentative most of the fight. When he engages, he had sharper and precise strikes. But he kept backing himself into the cage and stood still to show off. Not sure what he was trying to do. Maybe he was trying to force Bisping to trade so he could counter. But then he was eating lots of punches from Bisping and Bisping was winning points like that. Another thing I notice is, Silva’s style relies a lot on exposing his own chin to lure opponents in to hit him first so he could counter. But now I think with his chin being much weaker, he struggled to do that, evident when Bisping stunt him twice. I think once that didn’t work out for Anderson, he pretty much struggled to find a way to mount much offense and struggled to look for an opening to land that big shot. But still, with the difference in the damage they both took, Anderson was still the far superior fighter despite not getting the win. And he you could say technically would’ve won my KO if Bisping wasn’t saved by the bell at end of rd3. Goes to show how good Anderson still is. Sad thing is this I am sure burn much chances of Anderson ever getting a title shot to reclaim his title. 

I just hope we could see a rematch Between Silva and Belfort before either of them retires. 


And predicting any Nate Diaz fights is tough. We never know which Nate will show up. The one that toyed with Michael Johnson or the one that got outstruck and TKO by Josh Thompson who at best is a barely average striker who had a huge reach disadvantage against Nate. All I could say is, Conor is an elite technical striker, while Nate at best is a high volume decent mma brawling boxer. Both Diaz bros relies on volume boxing while pressing forward with little regard defensively. Against Conor, that would be a horrible strategy and would play right into his strength. If Nate takes Conor to the ground, he would definitely have the advantage and might be his best chance of winning. We also don’t know what shape Nate will be at with only a few days to prep, while Conor would have a full camp and now would be fighting at his walk-around weight, with little to no weight cut needed. But knowing Nate, he will not and will want to stand and brawl with Conor original gangsta style.


----------



## thet33g

anyone have any good sites that stream the fights for free, the last ones i've used for Aldo and Bisping were ok but not great. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## vanilla90

Diaz folded under Thomson's movement skills, and Conor's movement is better than what Thomson put on Diaz in their fight. Conor's kicks will prove a big problem, I see Diaz walking into a lot of head kicks and body snap kicks. The snap kicks don't look like much, but they crumpled Mendes. 

If it hits the mat Diaz could triangle him, as we've only seen Conor escape from a Mendes guillotine (which was pretty impressive, tbh).


----------



## Kevin001

This fight is going to be good. I love the intensity. McGregor better bring it.


----------



## Pongowaffle

vanilla90 said:


> Diaz folded under Thomson's movement skills, and Conor's movement is better than what Thomson put on Diaz in their fight. Conor's kicks will prove a big problem, I see Diaz walking into a lot of head kicks and body snap kicks. The snap kicks don't look like much, but they crumpled Mendes.
> 
> If it hits the mat Diaz could triangle him, as we've only seen Conor escape from a Mendes guillotine (which was pretty impressive, tbh).


Yeah Thomson's standup is average at best. That lost to Thomson really made Nate looked bad. But that was probably the worst Nate we've seen come into a fight. It really depends on which Nate will show up against Conor. Nate also do not emphasis much defense on his standup, so he would be eating a lot of dangerous shots from Conor. But he himself is a lower power volume puncher so I could see Conor holding up well with his pretty solid chin, even if Nate lands strikes. Conor's grappling is pretty underrated as well since we haven't seen much of it. He held up very well on the ground against Max Holloway and Diego Brandao. Nate is also more of a defensive grappler when he submits guys, usually when he gets put on his back and he scrambles to a dominant position, but rarely initiates the fight to the ground himself. So this will also favor Conor.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm kinda more excited for the Holm vs Tate fight then the McGregor vs Diaz fight. I hope both live up to the hype tho.


----------



## rdrr

Conor is going to lose tomorrow night. I said it here first.


----------



## HenDoggy

heres hoping nate can pull it off but realistically very slim chance he wins this


----------



## Kevin001

Miesha Tate is the new UFC Women's Bantamweight Champion. Congrats, great fight. This really messes up the Ronda vs Holm rematch.


----------



## HenDoggy

holy sssshihhhhiiiittt


----------



## HenDoggy

rdrr said:


> Conor is going to lose tomorrow night. I said it here first.


:O


----------



## foe

Very happy for miesha. Great effort by Holly for not tapping out. Refs had to call it.

I love seeing McGarbage tapout to Nate was great. Lol everybody Dana White thinks is a cash cow have all lost. Ronda, Conor, Sage, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PineconeMachine

rdrr called it! holy ****[email protected]#[email protected]#$


----------



## MiMiK

what a ****ing night!!!!!


----------



## HenDoggy

damn it no super fight with robbie lawler now probably not even rda hahaha i guess he's gonna have to go back down to 145 to fight midgets damn and miesha got heart though, but ronda will always have her number.


----------



## SPC

trust me dana is a happy man right now. conor had the UFC by the nuts, now that hes lost conor loses a lot of business leverage. 

RDA must be pulling his hair out right now. he would have crushed conor.


----------



## foe

SPC said:


> trust me dana is a happy man right now. conor had the UFC by the nuts, now that hes lost conor loses a lot of business leverage.
> 
> RDA must be pulling his hair out right now. he would have crushed conor.


This is true. Conor made $1 million tonight even in a choke out loss. Biggest paycheck for an individual in a single bout ever.

Dana would rather keep these guys in the $500K range for title fights and major main events.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> damn it no super fight with robbie lawler now probably not even rda


I hear he was going to call out GSP who was attending the fight. That would of been epic.


----------



## vanilla90

Currently eating crow. What a great performance by Nate.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Its interesting. Many perceived Nate held on and came back to win. Rewatching the fight from another camera angle, Nate was actually out landing Conor on their feet throughout the fight. Would be interesting to see what's next for Nate. Robbie Lawler or RDA. But I could see both of them destroying Nate though if they fought. 

Looks like Miesha is fighting Ronda next. With a smarter game plan, and if Tate doesn't grapple with Ronda, I could actually see Tate beating Ronda this time around. One big advantage Miesha has is she has a much better fight team and corner. Ronda literally has zero coaching and game plan for most of her mma career .


----------



## Kevin001

Demetrius Johnson might be the best fighter in the UFC and he gets no publicity. If he wins against Cejudo that will be his 8th straight title defense. That is insane. On a side not can we please have Dodson and Benavidez go at it for the next shot.


----------



## rdrr

I really was annoyed that a supposed champion in Holm gets in a simple scramble in the 5th round and gets her back took and rnc'd. Maybe the fix is in and they are building up to Ronda's comeback story.


----------



## Kevin001

:O Paige Vanzant is going to be on DWTS? I guess I'll have to watch.


----------



## HenDoggy

mcgregor vs edgar for ufc 200. make it happen!


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> :O Paige Vanzant is going to be on DWTS? I guess I'll have to watch.


apparently von miller too lol


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> apparently von miller too lol


Don't forget about Antonio Brown.


----------



## Kevin001

I think Woodley should get the next shot at Lawler. Then let the Rory vs Thompson fight be for the next shot.


----------



## MobiusX

why do all UFC fighters fail? Anderson Silva, GSP, McGregor, all of them lose including Fedor, Mayweather is on some other level, he never lost and so skillful nobody even came close to beating him. The best UFC fighter ever is GSP, he only lost like 2 times and then he won the rematch so it's like he shouldn't of lost.


----------



## HenDoggy

MobiusX said:


> why do all UFC fighters fail? Anderson Silva, GSP, McGregor, all of them lose including Fedor, Mayweather is on some other level, he never lost and so skillful nobody even came close to beating him. The best UFC fighter ever is GSP, he only lost like 2 times and then he won the rematch so it's like he shouldn't of lost.


silva got old and was still dancing around the cage so eventually that would lead to someone koing you. gsp was still at the top before retiring even with that fluke loss, and mcgregor was untested against someone with bigger/longer reach,and had great ground game 'til he faced nate diaz.

mma is a more unpredictable sport with all the ways to beat someone compare to boxing so the chances of staying undefeated is marginally smaller. for example with the holly holm and misha tate fight. holly was clearly winning that fight until she got choked unconscious. the only two undefeated fighters afaik are jon jones(dq loss doesn't count) and kabib (22-0).


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> the only two undefeated fighters afaik are jon jones(dq loss doesn't count) and kabib (22-0).


I know a few more....

~ Thomas Almeida (Bantamweight 21-0) The kid is so badass, he needs a big fight asap.

~ Aljamain Sterling (Bantamweight 12-0) Really good fighter. Last time I checked he was having contract disputes with the UFC. Almeida vs Sterling would be an epic fight.

~ Henry Cejudo (Flyweight 10-0) He will get his shot against Mighty Mouse next month.

~ Joanna Jedrzejcyk (Strawweight Champion 11-0) Will she ever lose? Best striker in the women's division.


----------



## andretti

Boxing is boring af. I can't stand watching a mayweather fight. I'm usually into just basketball and football but my friend invites me over to watch the UFC fights and I like it . entertaining. I'm getting into it. I don't know all the fighters yet but since December ive been watching all the matches.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> I know a few more....
> 
> ~ Thomas Almeida (Bantamweight 21-0) The kid is so badass, he needs a big fight asap.
> 
> ~ Aljamain Sterling (Bantamweight 12-0) Really good fighter. Last time I checked he was having contract disputes with the UFC. Almeida vs Sterling would be an epic fight.
> 
> ~ Henry Cejudo (Flyweight 10-0) He will get his shot against Mighty Mouse next month.
> 
> ~ Joanna Jedrzejcyk (Strawweight Champion 11-0) Will she ever lose? Best striker in the women's division.


good call on those, im watching sterling. he is a good young fighter. don't have high hopes for cejudo, no ones beating mm anytime soon...
how can i forget jj she is the best striker in the women division. can't wait for the ultimate fighter season.

i thought wonderboy was also undefeated but looks like he lost to matt brown.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> good call on those, im watching sterling. he is a good young fighter. don't have high hopes for cejudo, no ones beating mm anytime soon...
> how can i forget jj she is the best striker in the women division. can't wait for the ultimate fighter season.
> 
> i thought wonderboy was also undefeated but looks like he lost to matt brown.


Yep. If DJ and Cruz both win their next fights. Can we set up that superfight rematch? Cruz is the last guy to beat DJ.


----------



## HenDoggy

hmm would be a great fight, but ill place my bet on cruz, hes just to big for mm imo. id rather see cruz vs mcgregor if mcgregor wins his next fight that is...


----------



## Kevin001

McGregor vs Diaz 2 at welterweight? Please no. The featherweight belt needs to be defended.


----------



## rdrr

How much money would you pay to see Nate Diaz fight Nick at welterweight? Like something happened and they turned on each other.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Idk, it would never happen. Plus I think Nick would destroy his brother.

Great win for Magny, slowly climbing up the rankings. Almeida and Barao are on the same card but they are fighting lesser opponents, what gives? They should fight each other, that is a no brainer.


----------



## vanilla90

Champs by the end of 2016:

Heavyweight - Werdum
Light Heavyweight - Jon Jones
Middleweight - Jacare Souza 
Welterweight - Rory MacDonald 
Lightweight - Khabib Nurmagomedov 
Featherweight - Frankie Edgar 
Bantamweight - Dominick Cruz
Flyweight - DJ

Women's Bantamweight - Ronda Rousey 
Women's Straweight - Joanna Jedrzejczyk


----------



## Kevin001

vanilla90 said:


> Champs by the end of 2016:
> 
> Heavyweight - Werdum
> Light Heavyweight - Jon Jones
> Middleweight - Jacare Souza
> Welterweight - Rory MacDonald
> Lightweight - Khabib Nurmagomedov
> Featherweight - Frankie Edgar
> Bantamweight - Dominick Cruz
> Flyweight - DJ
> 
> Women's Bantamweight - Ronda Rousey
> Women's Straweight - Joanna Jedrzejczyk


I agree with all of this except the welterweight champion. Nobody is beating Lawler this year.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Conor and Nate welterweight rematch headlining UFC 200 now just a signature away from both sides. And I am positive if Conor beats Nate this time around, UFC will likely market that as if the first fight never happened and Nate's win was just a total fluke. Its sad how UFC are letting Conor have them by the ball$.



Kevin001 said:


> I agree with all of this except the welterweight champion. Nobody is beating Lawler this year.


If Stephen Thompson beats Rory, I could actually see him beating Lawler. Lawler's brawl and trade style would favor Thompson's. But man, that should be a great fight if it happens. I like Rory a lot, but I don't really want to see Rory Lawler again so soon. But if Rory loses to Thompson, I think likely Rory will sign with another promotion.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> If Stephen Thompson beats Rory, I could actually see him beating Lawler. Lawler's brawl and trade style would favor Thompson's. But man, that should be a great fight if it happens. I like Rory a lot, but I don't really want to see Rory Lawler again so soon. But if Rory loses to Thompson, I think likely Rory will sign with another promotion.


I don't see Thompson beating Rory. Him against Lawler would be similar to the Condit fight at best. I wouldn't mind seeing that again but Rory is by far the 2nd best welterweight imo. I hope Lawler fights Woodley next instead of sitting out waiting for the winner.


----------



## Kevin001

The UFC on Fox: Nurmagomedov vs. Ferguson card might be the best card ever. Its stacked. The top 8 fights are legit. I can't believe its free on fox. Can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Cyborg is finally fighting in the UFC. May 14th UFC 198.


----------



## Kevin001

Aldo vs Edgar for the interim belt? Not sure how I feel about that. They should be fighting for the real belt. Conor can't have the division wait like that.


----------



## rdrr

Cejudo will beat Mighty Mouse, and then MM will challenge Cruz at Bantamweight.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Idk, it would never happen. Plus I think Nick would destroy his brother.


If Nick and Nate fought 10 times, Nick definitely wins 6/10 or 7/10.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> Aldo vs Edgar for the interim belt? Not sure how I feel about that. They should be fighting for the real belt. Conor can't have the division wait like that.


Agreed. It's almost like Nate was right when he said the belt don't mean sh*t, it's all the big money fight.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> The UFC on Fox: Nurmagomedov vs. Ferguson card might be the best card ever. Its stacked. The top 8 fights are legit. I can't believe its free on fox. Can't wait.


Very good card. looking forward to it.



Kevin001 said:


> McGregor vs Diaz 2 at welterweight? Please no. The featherweight belt needs to be defended.


yeah this is horrible, i think mcgregor vs edgar would have even more buys then this rematch. esp the way the first fight ended lmao mcgregor got ufc by their balls.


----------



## HenDoggy

vanilla90 said:


> Champs by the end of 2016:
> 
> Heavyweight - Werdum
> Light Heavyweight - Jon Jones
> Middleweight - Jacare Souza
> Welterweight - Rory MacDonald
> Lightweight - Khabib Nurmagomedov
> Featherweight - Frankie Edgar
> Bantamweight - Dominick Cruz
> Flyweight - DJ
> 
> Women's Bantamweight - Ronda Rousey
> Women's Straweight - Joanna Jedrzejczyk


i think luke rockhold holds middleweight title throughout this year. and i think thompson might be ww champion by end of the year. other then that i agree with the rest. as long as a ronda only fights tate this year.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> yeah this is horrible, i think mcgregor vs edgar would have even more buys then this rematch. esp the way the first fight ended lmao mcgregor got ufc by their balls.


Yeah. I think it's not really diaz or edgar, but mcgregor's name that sells the fights. So Mcgregor Edgar would've sell just as well as a Nate Diaz rematch. But apparently Mcgregor wanted an instant rematch with Nate and wouldn't have it any other way. UFC and Dana actually wanted him to defend his 145 belt against Edgar or Aldo, but McGregor refused.

But Edgar vs Aldo rematch for the interim belt, I can't complain. I just hope both Lawler or RDA will also end up defending their titles on the 200 card.


----------



## cool user name

I am hooked on MMA after the Mcgregor / Diaz bout (im actually looking into joining a jujitsu and taekwondo club because of it)

Im such a mainstream noob so still so dont really know any other fighters yet

Can anyone tell me what channels (in the UK) show regular fights?


----------



## Kevin001

^^ not sure about UK but FS1 and Fox in US. Most good fights are PPV though. 

UFC 200 will be crazy, looking good so far. More big fights to add most likely. 

Welterweight Nate Diaz	vs.	Conor McGregor 
Featherweight (Interim featherweight belt) José Aldo	vs.	Frankie Edgar 
Heavyweight Cain Velasquez	vs.	Travis Browne 
Welterweight Johny Hendricks	vs.	Kelvin Gastelum 
Middleweight Gegard Mousasi	vs.	Derek Brunson 
Lightweight	Diego Sanchez	vs.	Joe Lauzon 
Lightweight	Takanori Gomi	vs.	Jim Miller 
Lightweight	Sage Northcutt	vs.	Enrique Marín
Women's Bantamweight Cat Zingano vs. Julianna Peña


----------



## foe

Cormier injured. Cormier vs Jones II postponed.

Sources http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15116018/daniel-cormier-injured-rematch-jon-jones-ufc-197

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...nes-replacement-rumble-johnson-ufc-200-040116

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/dani...-cormier-out-of-ufc-197-fight-with-jon-jones/


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I'm highly disappointed. I bet Cormier is hoping Jones messes up again so he doesn't have to fight him. He is betting on the legal system to beat Jones because he knows he can't do it himself, lmao.


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> Cormier injured. Cormier vs Jones II postponed.


I was really hoping it was an April Fool's joke when I first saw the headlines of this.

It'd be pretty cool though if Jones still fought. Gustafsson 2, or Rumble would be sick.


----------



## foe

Ovine saint preux vs Jones now

Rumble Johnson recently had dental procedure so he can't fight on short notice.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/4/2...ponent-ovince-saint-preux-interim-title-fight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

wow, that sucks


----------



## rdrr

HenDoggy said:


> i think luke rockhold holds middleweight title throughout this year. and i think thompson might be ww champion by end of the year. other then that i agree with the rest. as long as a ronda only fights tate this year.


Give Yoel Romero a shot at Rockhold...


----------



## Kevin001

rdrr said:


> Give Yoel Romero a shot at Rockhold...


Steroid issue there.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> Steroid issue there.


And other fighters aren't on the juice? I am pretty sure there is going to be a time where one guy writes a book and becomes a whistle blower about all the performance enhancing drugs the fighters have been on through the last 20 years, and how MMA turned a blind eye to it.

I will say it will happen within the next 5 years, as the majority of these fighters retire poor and unable to maintain their nagging injuries and CTE symptoms.


----------



## Kevin001

rdrr said:


> And other fighters aren't on the juice? I am pretty sure there is going to be a time where one guy writes a book and becomes a whistle blower about all the performance enhancing drugs the fighters have been on through the last 20 years, and how MMA turned a blind eye to it.
> 
> I will say it will happen within the next 5 years, as the majority of these fighters retire poor and unable to maintain their nagging injuries and CTE symptoms.


Lol, well Romero was caught. Innocent until proven guilty I guess. But yeah I also see a big crackdown coming.


----------



## Kevin001

Ferguson pulled out? I'm so upset. That fight with Khabib was going to be epic. Seems like no one wants to fight Khabib. 

Tate is defending her belt at UFC 200 against Nunes. That should be a good one.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> Ferguson pulled out? I'm so upset. That fight with Khabib was going to be epic. Seems like no one wants to fight Khabib.
> 
> Tate is defending her belt at UFC 200 against Nunes. That should be a good one.


Is Ronda ever coming back? Lmao....she's really full of herself if 1 loss is eating her up like that.

Everybody loses in the UFC. And if they're undefeated, it'll be a matter of time to take that L.


----------



## Kevin001

foe said:


> Is Ronda ever coming back? Lmao....she's really full of herself if 1 loss is eating her up like that.


She won't be back till November I think.


----------



## foe

Kevin001 said:


> She won't be back till November I think.


Damn, it'll become a full since her loss, then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Ferguson pulled out? I'm so upset. That fight with Khabib was going to be epic. Seems like no one wants to fight Khabib.
> 
> Tate is defending her belt at UFC 200 against Nunes. That should be a good one.


Cowboy should step in. The Tate and Nunes fight should be good, Nunes has a good chance of winning, but I like Tate as champ tho.



foe said:


> Is Ronda ever coming back? Lmao....she's really full of herself if 1 loss is eating her up like that.
> 
> Everybody loses in the UFC. And if they're undefeated, it'll be a matter of time to take that L.


She has to do a movie I think.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Cowboy should step in.


Catchweight (160 lbs)	Khabib Nurmagomedov	vs.	Darrell Horcher

I'm like they couldn't find a better opponent. I swear the UFC doesn't want him to succeed.


----------



## MobiusX

ground fighting is so boring, this is way better, it's Caged Muay Thai


----------



## Kevin001

Huge win for JDS today. The top of the heavyweight division is so clogged.


----------



## Pongowaffle

BJ Penn is back. Vs Denis Siver. Hope he guess one last win and then retires for real. And I hope he actually trains himself hard to into good fighting shape for once in a long time and not fight stupid.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm excited for that Torres vs Namajunas fight. Should be a good one tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

That was a good win for Dodson. He will be a threat in the bantamweight division.


----------



## HenDoggy

God damn, they really threw that guy to the wolves in the khabib fight, he coming for belt


----------



## Pongowaffle

GSP is in on/off negotiations with the UFC for his return apparently. The Reebok sponsorship deal seems to be the main road block as GSP doesn't want to give up his own sponsors.


----------



## Kevin001

McGregor retiring? Wtf? I hope not.


----------



## cool user name

Kevin001 said:


> McGregor retiring? Wtf? I hope not.


I'm hoping he will at least fight at UFC200 before he does. His tweet didnt specifically say he wouldn't so who knows at this point.

I imagine he's seriously lost confidence, especially fighting Diaz. I bet he's got severe anxiety about it.


----------



## rdrr

Conor dumb.


----------



## Kevin001

cool user name said:


> I'm hoping he will at least fight at UFC200 before he does. His tweet didnt specifically say he wouldn't so who knows at this point.
> 
> I imagine he's seriously lost confidence, especially fighting Diaz. I bet he's got severe anxiety about it.


Not sure. That would make the Edgar vs Aldo fight for the real belt? Idk.


----------



## cool user name

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure. That would make the Edgar vs Aldo fight for the real belt? Idk.


I don't understand the technicalities around belts and titles.. He may also be contractually obliged to fight.. And not to mention, he'd be missing out on his biggest pay day to date


----------



## Kevin001

cool user name said:


> I don't understand the technicalities around belts and titles.. He may also be contractually obliged to fight.. And not to mention, he'd be missing out on his biggest pay day to date


I just heard he has been pulled from UFC 200?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> I just heard he has been pulled from UFC 200?


Either Conor wants more money or the cut of the PPV than UFC is willing to pay, they got are planning to book a HUGE bout (GSP?) and decided to demote Conor Nate as a co-main event, or Conor got tested positive for something and this is UFC's way of hiding this for damage control.

Honestly, I am happy that we will not see a Conor Nate rematch headlining the long awaited UFC 200. If I were them, I would make Lawler vs Nate for the title to headline and bump RDA Alvarez to co-main along with Aldo Edgar. Now that would definitely meet my expectations of UFC 200.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> If I were them, I would make Lawler vs Nate for the title to headline and bump RDA Alvarez to co-main along with Aldo Edgar. Now that would definitely meet my expectations of UFC 200.


That would be too stacked. Meisha Tate is also on that card. Plus Cain vs Browne, etc. 4 belts on one card.......a little much.


----------



## Kevin001

If Mighty Mouse wins tonight he has to go up to Bantamweight. He has nothing left to prove at flyweight, he has cleaned out the division.


----------



## MiMiK

mighty mouse man! hes just a damn beast!


----------



## rdrr

MiMiK said:


> mighty mouse man! hes just a damn beast!


 cejudo


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Ferguson will be fighting Chiesa. Ferguson is like the the Edgar of the lightweight division. What does he have to do to get a title shot? Even if he wins he still might be behind Khabib.


----------



## Kevin001

Miocic wins the belt! The division is so wide open. Still some big fights to make as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Demetrious Johnson is fighting Wilson Reis next? Wtf? UFC 201? This is getting ridiculous. Like what sense does that make. Reis is like the 8th ranked fighter in that division and he lost the fight before last. 

Make DJ become a bantamweight pls!


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Barao, Almeida, and Sterling lost? Wow!


----------



## Shogun

Garbrandt's a beast. He's gonna be hard to stop.


----------



## Kevin001

This might be Urijah's last shot at the belt, he better bring it.


----------



## MiMiK

holy ****!!! anyone see ufc fight pass!!! kim vs reyes!!! ****ing monsters!! i hope it sets the tone for the rest of the card!!!

my god!! fight of the night for sure!!


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> holy ****!!! anyone see ufc fight pass!!! kim vs reyes!!! ****ing monsters!! i hope it sets the tone for the rest of the card!!!
> 
> my god!! fight of the night for sure!!


Nope didn't see it, had to work.

Cruz did his thing. Can Max get a title shot? Damn.


----------



## scooby

I would never have guessed I would be hearing Michael Bisping announced as the new middleweight champion, let alone as a KO over the champ. Impressive. Big congrats to him for finally achieving that gold, was a long climb.


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn that's what I call stand and bang lol (referring to max Holloway) congrats to bisbing though, who would've thought he had cement for hands lol he did England proud.


----------



## Kevin001

I would love to see a Cruz vs Dillashaw 2.


----------



## rdrr

scooby said:


> I would never have guessed I would be hearing Michael Bisping announced as the new middleweight champion, let alone as a KO over the champ. Impressive. Big congrats to him for finally achieving that gold, was a long climb.


What a joke. He is not the real champion. He did nothing to deserve the chance to fight for it. The last two people he beat are not even contenders anymore. The guy is a middle of the road gatekeeper in a weakening division.

Weidman would destroy Bisping, in any fight. Bisping/Rockhold should have been a non-title fight but now the UFC tries to save face and PPV's when fighters get injured by just inserting anyone in there and letting the title still be on the line.

Let Weidman fight Bisping and beat him, and then give Yoel Romero the shot when he comes back, since he has actually proven himself to be a top contender.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Lesnar will be fighting Hunt at UFC 200.....should be interesting.


----------



## Pongowaffle

rdrr said:


> What a joke. He is not the real champion. He did nothing to deserve the chance to fight for it. The last two people he beat are not even contenders anymore. The guy is a middle of the road gatekeeper in a weakening division.
> 
> Weidman would destroy Bisping, in any fight. Bisping/Rockhold should have been a non-title fight but now the UFC tries to save face and PPV's when fighters get injured by just inserting anyone in there and letting the title still be on the line.
> 
> Let Weidman fight Bisping and beat him, and then give Yoel Romero the shot when he comes back, since he has actually proven himself to be a top contender.


Rankings wise he did not deserve it. But he did just fell into the situation where he did and he backed it up whe it was given to him. He toughed out and escaped with a victory over Anderson, pull off a upset KO over Rockhold. Both fighters pretty much didn't take Bisping seriously and he capitalize to win. Not to mention, how hard Bisping has worked to get to where he is, an being a long time big draw for the UFC, the guy deserves the belt. As for looking forward, you are right, he is an underdog against all of the top 5 in that division. I could see Rockhold rematch, or Weidman or Jacare destroying Bisping.



Kevin001 said:


> Looks like Lesnar will be fighting Hunt at UFC 200.....should be interesting.


Yeah. It should be a murderous KO win by Hunt, or a murderous ground TKO win for Lesnar. If this is the last mma fight we ever see of Brock, I hope he wins and goes out on a high note.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Kimbo Slice just died.


----------



## ljubo

MMA 5 vs 5, poles against russians.






MMA 30 vs 30 in the countryside, russians against germans. germans in red shirts.






This type of fighting is normal in Europe. When will this happen in north america? this is way more entertaining than 1 vs 1.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Damn Kimbo Slice just died.


42, gone with six children.

That is scary.

It makes me want to go get checked out. Seriously.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> 42, gone with six children.
> 
> That is scary.
> 
> It makes me want to go get checked out. Seriously.


Yeah, it will be interesting to see what he died of.


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> Damn Kimbo Slice just died.


just read this...wtf... at 42


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, it will be interesting to see what he died of.


His real name is Kevin Ferguson, Jr. He is from the Bahamas.


----------



## Kevin001

MiMiK said:


> just read this...wtf... at 42





millenniumman75 said:


> His real name is Kevin Ferguson, Jr. He is from the Bahamas.


Looks like he was dealing with heart failure :blank.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like he was dealing with heart failure :blank.


Just three days before he died, he went to the hospital with chest pains and nausea.

He had a history with steroids, too.


----------



## HenDoggy

As much as I want Brock to win, hunt by brutal ko


----------



## MiMiK

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like he was dealing with heart failure :blank.


that sucks. i wasnt much of a fan of his mma career but did love watching his street fights back in the day.

rip


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Just three days before he died, he went to the hospital with chest pains and nausea.
> 
> He had a history with steroids, too.


Yeah sucks.



MiMiK said:


> that sucks. i wasnt much of a fan of his mma career but did love watching his street fights back in the day.
> 
> rip


Yep street legend.


----------



## HenDoggy

Wonderboys taking that belt.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Looks like Rory Macdonald is now at a crossroads. Wonder if he will stay in UFC or sign with another promotion. UFC will probably downplay his bargain power for a new contract with his two straight losses.

Lawler and Thompson should be an interesting fight. Hope Lawler beats Woodley. Lawler being champ would provide for much more interesting fights. Against Thompson, rematch with Condit, rematch with Nick Diaz. Against GSP with him wanting to come back now. Woodley as champ will not provide for too much fights I care to see.



HenDoggy said:


> Wonderboys taking that belt.


Yeah man. Should be a great fight if he fights Lawler. Tough brawler vs. a technically supreme well rounded striker. Hope Lawler beats Woodley.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Wonderboys taking that belt.


Nope, but would be a good fight with Lawler.

Thompson vs Maia would be an epic #1 contender fight.


----------



## MobiusX

mma is overrated, just because is a fight is exciting doesn't mean the fighters are high level in what they are doing, it might be true that every now and then you'll get one who is outstanding in a discipline but in the other disciplines he is mediocre at best compared to the best of the best in the world, a lot of mma guys are out of shape, Ronda just looks fat and now fatter, her fighting reminds me of what I used to see in the streets after school, Mayweather and Paquiao and other boxing legends are just on another level


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 200 is just around the corner.....can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

Jones is so messing up his legacy.....this was the fight.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I think it's almost safe to say Jones' mma relevance is over at this point. If he does get banned for two years, I cannot see him bouncing back to his prime again. Especially with the stigma that will be following him forever now from here on out. The guy really had it all and freak of a talent and he just blew it again and again and again.

Well Anderson Silva apparently will step in to fight Cormier in a non-title bout if rumors are true. It would be a freak fight, but definitely would be rightful to see a mma legend in any shape or form to be on an historic card.


----------



## HenDoggy

Watching Joanna jedrzejczyk stand up is a thing of beauty. My god that was so beautiful.



Pogowiff said:


> I think it's almost safe to say Jones' mma relevance is over at this point. If he does get banned for two years, I cannot see him bouncing back to his prime again. Especially with the stigma that will be following him forever now from here on out. The guy really had it all and freak of a talent and he just blew it again and again and again.
> 
> Well Anderson Silva apparently will step in to fight Cormier in a non-title bout if rumors are true. It would be a freak fight, but definitely would be rightful to see a mma legend in any shape or form to be on an historic card.


what did he get caught with? Hes still young, he can bounce back if hes motivated enough.


----------



## HenDoggy

Korean super boy future featherweight champ! Damn, son.


----------



## Kevin001

Cormier and Aldo looked good tonight.


----------



## Darktower776

Brock wins by decision.  Caine looked really good. Meisha got pulverized by Nunes.


----------



## Kevin001

So Aldo will fight McGregor later this year. It has to suck to be Max Holloway though, this guy has done more than enough to fight for that belt. 9 wins in a row!


----------



## HenDoggy

I hope they set up Juliana Pena and Amanda Nunez for the belt. Both looked amazing in their fights. that would be an epic fight. Nunez had such crisp boxing. Tate looked like a fish out of water in there. WBW is wide open.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> what did he get caught with? Hes still young, he can bounce back if hes motivated enough.


They haven't revealed it yet. But it's some form of performance enhancers. According to Chael's sources, they were some form of estrogen suppressant lol. Not sure how accurate this is.


----------



## Kevin001

Brock Lesnar now with a drug violation? Go figure.


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn, I was hoping Brock was going to f5 mark hunt over the cage  that would have made UFC 200 worth it.


----------



## Kevin001

Maia vs Condit should be epic....potential #1 contender fight.


----------



## HenDoggy

I wonder what it feels like to get hit by a barboza leg kick.


----------



## Kevin001

This might be it for Holm.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow Woodley is the new Welterweight Champ.....TKO 1st rd. It seems like DJ is the only person that can keep his belt.......Joanna as well.


----------



## HenDoggy

Wow that was impressive t wood getting it done. Now I know for sure Stephen Thompson going to be champ. That's a very favorable match up for him. If he gets next crack. But you can never count out t wood after this preformance.


----------



## HenDoggy

Looks like ellenberger has that hunger again. Very nice performance.


----------



## Kevin001

The welterweight division can make an argument as the best division right now....its crazy.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> The welterweight division can make an argument as the best division right now....its crazy.


Yeah, I hope gsp comes back again.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, I hope gsp comes back again.


Yep that would be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

Ok so RDA vs Ferguson for the next shot at the belt. So will Alvarez fight Khabib next? I hope so. Khabib is the best lightweight on the planet he just needs his shot.


----------



## Kevin001

McGregor has to win this weekend. Another loss and I'm losing respect for him.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so excited for the fight tonight......so much pride on the line here for both guys.


----------



## JDsays

I would bet the house on Nate Diaz if I could. It's ridiculous that Mcgregor is still a slight favorite in Vegas Betting Odds


----------



## Kevin001

Both guys came out winners tonight. Great fight.


----------



## JoelNZ

Yes I agree it was an awesome fight both fighter's gave it their all! Mad respect to both of them for their heart, toughness, and endurance. I thought Diaz might have done enough for the win with that late take down but it wasn't to be. If there was a third fight between the two of them I would definitely pay money to see that again


----------



## Kevin001

Maia vs Condit....I'm drooling, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Maia is definitely getting the winner out of Woodley vs Thompson (they should be fighting next).


----------



## TerminalBlue

That was amazing. Damian Maia at 38 is unreal. I feel like that fight would have ended in a Condit KO/TKO if it went to the 2nd round but Maia felt like he had to end it early to survive. That was really amazing.


----------



## TerminalBlue

There are a lot of under the radar match-ups scheduled. Not a lot of McGregor VS Diaz like hype but great fights to look forward to. Top 5 I'm looking forward to:

Stipe Miocic VS Alistair Overeem

Rafael Dos Anjos VS Tony Ferguson 

John Lineker VS John Dodson 

Uriah Hall VS Derek Brunson

Jessica Andrade VS Joanne Calderwood


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> Rafael Dos Anjos VS Tony Ferguson


This fight. :mushy


----------



## TerminalBlue

Kevin001 said:


> This fight. :mushy


Man its like 2 months away but I can't wait. Please please please no injuries...


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> Man its like 2 months away but I can't wait. Please please please no injuries...


Yep....on a side note Khabib better be fighting Alvarez next.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Kevin001 said:


> Yep....on a side note Khabib better be fighting Alvarez next.


For sure that's the fight to make technically haha but the UFC has to do Alvarez VS McGregor for the money. I love either fight but Khabib deserves it more.

The only thing that can put Khabib in the title fight with Alvarez is a McGregor VS Mayweather boxing fight. Sorry to Khabib I guess


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> For sure that's the fight to make technically haha but the UFC has to do Alvarez VS McGregor for the money. I love either fight but Khabib deserves it more.
> 
> The only thing that can put Khabib in the title fight with Alvarez is a McGregor VS Mayweather boxing fight. Sorry to Khabib I guess


McGregor is fighting Aldo next he has to defend that belt. If he doesn't there will be chaos. That guy has to be active as the champ.


----------



## NoEgo

Yes, absolutely love MMA. I'm an avid Edgar fan.


----------



## Sourdog

Kevin001 said:


> McGregor is fighting Aldo next he has to defend that belt. If he doesn't there will be chaos. That guy has to be active as the champ.


Mcgregor said the fight didn't interest him, I bet a lot of money that he'll be fighting Eddie.


----------



## Kevin001

Sourdog said:


> Mcgregor said the fight didn't interest him, I bet a lot of money that he'll be fighting Eddie.


Well he better be prepared to give up the belt then. No champ can go 3 fights without defending his belt......so unfair to the rest of the division.


----------



## Sourdog

Kevin001 said:


> Well he better be prepared to give up the belt then. No champ can go 3 fights without defending his belt......so unfair to the rest of the division.


Lol Idk man, McGregor gets special treatment. I can totally see them let him keep the featherweight belt. 
It sucks because I wanna see Holloway fight Aldo.


----------



## Kevin001

Sourdog said:


> Lol Idk man, McGregor gets special treatment. I can totally see them let him keep the featherweight belt.
> It sucks because I wanna see Holloway fight Aldo.


If Aldo vs McGregor 2 isn't next I would be.......shocked. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Faber lost....wow.


----------



## HenDoggy

Hate to say it but faber is ****ing dirty fighter. Eye poke Happened two times against both riveras and he finished one because of it. Jessica eye got robbed but no one cares lol


----------



## Kevin001

Sourdog said:


> Mcgregor said the fight didn't interest him, I bet a lot of money that he'll be fighting Eddie.


Looks like he will be fighting Eddie. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Damn Cyborg dominated.......p4p best? I think so.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg UFC 205 is going to be epic, best card ever. I pray everyone stays healthy and they let them do a group post fight conference.....not a fan on the individual interviews.


----------



## HenDoggy

It's aight


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> It's aight


Aight=epic?......

Lightweight	Eddie Alvarez (c)	vs.	Conor McGregor 
Welterweight	Tyron Woodley (c)	vs.	Stephen Thompson 
Women's Strawweight	Joanna Jędrzejczyk (c)	vs.	Karolina Kowalkiewicz
Middleweight	Chris Weidman	vs.	Yoel Romero 
Welterweight	Donald Cerrone	vs.	Kelvin Gastelum 
Lightweight	Khabib Nurmagomedov	vs.	Michael Johnson 
Featherweight	Frankie Edgar	vs.	Jeremy Stephens 
Middleweight	Tim Kennedy	vs.	Rashad Evans 
Women's Bantamweight	Miesha Tate	vs.	Raquel Pennington 
Middleweight	Tim Boetsch	vs.	Rafael Natal 
Lightweight	Jim Miller	vs.	Thiago Alves 
Welterweight	Lyman Good	vs.	Belal Muhammad 
Women's Bantamweight	Liz Carmouche	vs.	Katlyn Chookagian


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Omg UFC 205 is going to be epic, best card ever. I pray everyone stays healthy and they let them do a group post fight conference.....not a fan on the individual interviews.


Definitely the best card in the history of the sport if it holds up. I think its enough to split into two solid PPVs lol which is crazy. A great way to make up for UFC 200.

The individual interviews apparently are a new thing that the new ownership decided to do. Not sure if it's gonna change. I really miss the group interviews myself.


----------



## HenDoggy

I wish cowboy was fighting lawler though


----------



## Kevin001

Dodson got robbed but whatever these guys have to finish fights can't leave it to the judges.


----------



## springbreeze1

I used to like MMA at the early years of it's evolution, like the years of Pride Championship. But the more it evolve, the more it seems that boxing makes sense.


----------



## Comeatmebro

Kevin001 said:


> Omg UFC 205 is going to be epic, best card ever. I pray everyone stays healthy and they let them do a group post fight conference.....not a fan on the individual interviews.


What individual interviews? I'm out of the loop here


----------



## Kevin001

Comeatmebro said:


> What individual interviews? I'm out of the loop here


Sh*t like this.....


----------



## Comeatmebro

Kevin001 said:


> Sh*t like this.....


That's a good idea! Now we don't have to hear a full press conference of dumb questions for conor


----------



## Kevin001

Comeatmebro said:


> That's a good idea! Now we don't have to hear a full press conference of dumb questions for conor


No I like when fighters interrupt one another and talk about their opponents right next to each other. More real.


----------



## Comeatmebro

Kevin001 said:


> No I like when fighters interrupt one another and talk about their opponents right next to each other. More real.


Dude don't take this personally but that's the dumbest thing I've ever read. Look at the last press conference. My boy Yoel is sitting there like an idiot while Connor is answering the same questions over and over again. If you want to see a bunch of drama there's the wwe.


----------



## Kevin001

Comeatmebro said:


> Dude don't take this personally but that's the dumbest thing I've ever read. Look at the last press conference. My boy Yoel is sitting there like an idiot while Connor is answering the same questions over and over again. If you want to see a bunch of drama there's the wwe.


If Yoel doesn't get questions who's fault is that. I love the group conferences....to each their own I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Bisping looked ok last night, not sure how much longer he can hold the belt though.


----------



## Kevin001

Does anyone else think that McGregor fine was a little too much? Damn.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Lots of UFC's management staff will be leaving by next year including Joe Silva and Dave Sholler. Looks like the new ownership is planning to overhaul the management.



Kevin001 said:


> Does anyone else think that McGregor fine was a little too much? Damn.


What exactly was he fined for? Keep hearing about it, but google turned up nothing other than him being fined 150k and him promising to not fight in Vegas ever again.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> What exactly was he fined for? Keep hearing about it, but google turned up nothing other than him being fined 150k and him promising to not fight in Vegas ever again.


Do you not follow the UFC? Lol. Its for the big water bottle incident with Diaz at the preconference. Him and Diaz was throwing water bottles and a energy drinks I think at each other from a far, it was crazy. It has to be on youtube. Diaz should be facing discipline as well soon.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Looks like GSP has terminated his contract with the UFC. Likely we will never see him fight there again. What a shame.

Meanwhile Nick Diaz seems to want to fight now. I would love to see Nick vs Lawler 2 if it happens.



Kevin001 said:


> Do you not follow the UFC? Lol. Its for the big water bottle incident with Diaz at the preconference. Him and Diaz was throwing water bottles and a energy drinks I think at each other from a far, it was crazy. It has to be on youtube. Diaz should be facing discipline as well soon.


Lol oh that. Yeah I've seen it alright. One of the most entertaining mma spectacles. Odd that the commission fined him for that since it's not even an in-competition incident. Even though Conor made a lot, $150k seems like a crazy amount for that.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Looks like GSP has terminated his contract with the UFC. Likely we will never see him fight there again. What a shame.


Yeah just saw that, sucks. This guy was the man, quit while being on top. 2nd only to Silva.


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 205 still intact, I pray everyone stays healthy.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to see Ferguson vs RDA Saturday.


----------



## HenDoggy

WHat a fight. Ferguson is legit. I'm sure with that win he is next in line for the belt.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> WHat a fight. Ferguson is legit. I'm sure with that win he is next in line for the belt.


He should be but there is also Khabib if he wins next week.


----------



## Dissipated

6 more days boys.Mcgregor or Alvarez?


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> He should be but there is also Khabib if he wins next week.


True, he'll probably get real piss if it's not him fighting for the title next lol I don't care who it is really, as long as it's against mcgregor



Dissipated said:


> 6 more days boys.Mcgregor or Alvarez?


Mcgregor by unanimous decision


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> True, he'll probably get real piss if it's not him fighting for the title next lol I don't care who it is really, as long as it's against mcgregor
> 
> Mcgregor by unanimous decision


Mcgregor? Don't sleep on Eddie.


----------



## Dissipated

It's a tough pick but i think Alvarez will come out victorious.Although i'd rather see Conor win just so he can hold 2 belts simultaneously.I'm more excited for wonderboy vs woodley though.


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm not going to count alverez out but the key question is if he cantake and keep mcgregor down. I don't think he is going to keep him down and mcgregors boxing is just a bit sharper where I can see him edging out a close decision again. Both can land a power shot and put each other out at anytime though.


----------



## VanDamMan

Alverez takes it. 


Conor's mouth is 10x better than his skills in the cage.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Mcgregor has much superior striking. Much better striking diversity and versatility. Highly technical in both is punches and kicks. Very precise with his punches. His weakness is when he gets put on his back and his stamina the longer the fight goes. 

Alvarez his decent wrestler boxing and power on his hands. He mixes his attack with boxing, clinch and takedowns. Also a very decent wrestler on top. But his attack style usually has him eating some shots with his strong chin to land big punches himself. 

Both guys like to fight controlling the center of the octagon. But Eddie mostly pressures and like to keep you against the cage which is bad for Conor who likes some space to attack. Eddie's tendency to take a lot of damage will bad news against the precision striking of Conor. However his superb wrestling, attacking on top, liking to attack from clinch and grind, will be favorable against Conor. Stamina wise will favor Eddie too since Conor fades in later rounds, while Eddie is known to toughs through later rounds and feasts on opponents that fades later on. 

I predict a rd2 KO/TKO win for Conor. But I will be betting money on Eddie with his better underdog payoff. Since i think Eddie has a decent chance of winning.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> I'm not going to count alverez out but the key question is if he cantake and keep mcgregor down. I don't think he is going to keep him down and mcgregors boxing is just a bit sharper where I can see him edging out a close decision again. Both can land a power shot and put each other out at anytime though.


Yeah Conor's defensive wrestling is actually pretty underrated. He's has shown to be very decent in scrambling out of his back and reversing. He showed this against Chad Mendes for a bit and against Nate in both fights. Now that he has the money and is spending big bucks on top jiujitsu and wrestling coaches, I could see him being pretty good with this down the line.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> Mcgregor has much superior striking. Much better striking diversity and versatility. Highly technical in both is punches and kicks. Very precise with his punches. His weakness is when he gets put on his back and his stamina the longer the fight goes.
> 
> Alvarez his decent wrestler boxing and power on his hands. He mixes his attack with boxing, clinch and takedowns. Also a very decent wrestler on top. But his attack style usually has him eating some shots with his strong chin to land big punches himself.
> 
> Both guys like to fight controlling the center of the octagon. But Eddie mostly pressures and like to keep you against the cage which is bad for Conor who likes some space to attack. Eddie's tendency to take a lot of damage will bad news against the precision striking of Conor. However his superb wrestling, attacking on top, liking to attack from clinch and grind, will be favorable against Conor. Stamina wise will favor Eddie too since Conor fades in later rounds, while Eddie is known to toughs through later rounds and feasts on opponents that fades later on.
> 
> I predict a rd2 KO/TKO win for Conor. But I will be betting money on Eddie with his better underdog payoff. Since i think Eddie has a decent chance of winning.


Nice breakdown, what are the odds? Seems risky to bet on this fight lol I still think Conor's going to squeak out a close decision but alverez is probably his toughest opponent to date. Now if khabib was fighting him then I'll probably bet my house on khabib haha



PHP:







Pogowiff said:


> Yeah Conor's defensive wrestling is actually pretty underrated. He's has shown to be very decent in scrambling out of his back and reversing. He showed this against Chad Mendes for a bit and against Nate in both fights. Now that he has the money and is spending big bucks on top jiujitsu and wrestling coaches, I could see him being pretty good with this down the line.


People keep bringing up the mendes fight but that was like a year ago. I agree, him bringing in a bunch of high quality guys going to improve his ground game tremendously. He stuffed most of diaz take downs (although he doesn't have best takedown ability),but If he does fade in he later rounds I can see alverez taking advantage of that and try to put him on the mat.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> Nice breakdown, what are the odds? Seems risky to bet on this fight lol I still think Conor's going to squeak out a close decision but alverez is probably his toughest opponent to date. Now if khabib was fighting him then I'll probably bet my house on khabib haha
> 
> People keep bringing up the mendes fight but that was like a year ago. I agree, him bringing in a bunch of high quality guys going to improve his ground game tremendously. He stuffed most of diaz take downs (although he doesn't have best takedown ability),but If he does fade in he later rounds I can see alverez taking advantage of that and try to put him on the mat.


https://www.bestfightodds.com/

lol yeah I always bet on underdogs who I think has a good chance for this reason. I won a lot of $ on Woodley when he beat Lawler from this. Surprised he's the underdog again against Thompson so i will be betting on him again this time around. But I will be rooting for Thompson since I don't really like Woodley much as a fighter. He whines too much and I think he's overrated as an overall fighter, boring fighter overall and didn't deserve his title shot to begin with. But looks to be a betting goldmine lol. But 205 looks to have a lot of good worthy bets.

I could see Khabib definitely wrestle dominating Conor to a decision win if the fight goes to the ground, but his standup is pretty subpar though. Nowhere as danger as Eddie's. So I think he might have a tough time dealing with Conor's striking first in order to take the fight to the ground. But after seeing how Chad dominating Conor on the ground, all wrestlers fighting Conor will interest me  . Really hoping Frankie ends up fighting Conor someday soon before he gets too old.


----------



## Kevin001

Evans vs Kennedy is scrapped.....as long as the other top fights hold I'm good.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> https://www.bestfightodds.com/
> 
> lol yeah I always bet on underdogs who I think has a good chance for this reason. I won a lot of $ on Woodley when he beat Lawler from this. Surprised he's the underdog again against Thompson so i will be betting on him again this time around. But I will be rooting for Thompson since I don't really like Woodley much as a fighter. He whines too much and I think he's overrated as an overall fighter, boring fighter overall and didn't deserve his title shot to begin with. But looks to be a betting goldmine lol. But 205 looks to have a lot of good worthy bets.
> 
> I could see Khabib definitely wrestle dominating Conor to a decision win if the fight goes to the ground, but his standup is pretty subpar though. Nowhere as danger as Eddie's. So I think he might have a tough time dealing with Conor's striking first in order to take the fight to the ground. But after seeing how Chad dominating Conor on the ground, all wrestlers fighting Conor will interest me  . Really hoping Frankie ends up fighting Conor someday soon before he gets too old.


NIce, I would do some betting too but I'm too broke to risk it haha. Good luck though.

I think wonderboys foot work and angles going to be too much for Woodley to handle. It's probably going to be a dec for him but woodley is a freak athlete so he does have a chance, maybe to take him down or land that bomb to drop him.

Another good one would be betting on Yoel Romero. I can actually see him pulling off the upset. Dude is a beast. I'm not sure why Jim miller is the underdog too. I see him beating alves.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> NIce, I would do some betting too but I'm too broke to risk it haha. Good luck though.
> 
> I think wonderboys foot work and angles going to be too much for Woodley to handle. It's probably going to be a dec for him but woodley is a freak athlete so he does have a chance, maybe to take him down or land that bomb to drop him.
> 
> Another good one would be betting on Yoel Romero. I can actually see him pulling off the upset. Dude is a beast. I'm not sure why Jim miller is the underdog too. I see him beating alves.


Yeah well I bet very little. Only bet enough for beer money lol to enhance my excitement. Not like those crazy people I see in bars who bet thousands per fight.

Woodley is always so hard to predict. He is so boom or bust. During the 1st round he is very dangerous and explosive. To the point that it takes most factors out of the equation. Once he tires out, his performance drops off completely and he becomes a very subpar fighter. He is kind of like the mini version of Rumble. I think if he doesn't finish thompson in the first 2 rounds, I would think thompson would win a decision base on everything you said. His angles, footwork and technical high level striking.

Yoel is another tough guy to predict. Big strong power striker and strong chin. But just ok in everything else. His stamina isn't great either. But enough for him to pull through a 3 rounder. I do think Weidman will win a decision.

Yes! Jim Miller would be a great bet. Still a decent fighter and with a huge momentum. Alves I don't remember the last time he even fought. But I just remembered every time I see him, he's either really sharp or really subpar. Just realize it's a lightweight fight too. So not sure how Alves will do in that weight class given he even has often had trouble making weight in welterweight.


----------



## Dissipated

Pre-fight press conference was amusing to say the least hah.


----------



## HenDoggy

Lol at Conor calling out woodley


----------



## Dissipated

Yeah, i don't know if it's part of the Mcgregor show or if things got to his head too fast but he definitely needs to pack a few lunches before he can compete with the better fighters at welterweight lol.


----------



## Kevin001

McGregor needs to fight Khabib. I dare him.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Not surprised with Conor dominating Eddie on standup. Eddie is very favorable for Conor style wise in terms of that. But I just never would thought Conor was going to completely outclass him like that. I don't think Eddie landed a single significant strike on Conor. For him to do it against a long time accomplished fighter and 5-time world champ in Eddie. Despite feeling like UFC really set up the whole thing for Conor like a gift like they did for Lesnar, Conor backed it up. Conor definitely the best boxing in mma right now.



Kevin001 said:


> McGregor needs to fight Khabib. I dare him.


Pretty much > Can Conor kill Khabib on standup before Khabib can take him down and kill him on the ground?


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Pretty much > Can Conor kill Khabib on standup before Khabib can take him down and kill him on the ground?


McGregor would have to finish him quick, if fight drags its game over for him.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone is talking about McGregor but what about the best fighter in mma.......Demetrius Johnson. This guy has defended his belt 8 times, the most versatile fighter in the game, has destroyed his division. The only guy that could possible beat him is Cruz. That fight would be the biggest fight ever. McGregor vs Alvarez was huge but Cruz and DJ are the greatest Bantamweight and Flyweight ever........the two greatest little fighters ever. Plus Cruz is the last guy to beat DJ.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Everyone is talking about McGregor but what about the best fighter in mma.......Demetrius Johnson. This guy has defended his belt 8 times, the most versatile fighter in the game, has destroyed his division. The only guy that could possible beat him is Cruz. That fight would be the biggest fight ever. McGregor vs Alvarez was huge but Cruz and DJ are the greatest Bantamweight and Flyweight ever........the two greatest little fighters ever. Plus Cruz is the last guy to beat DJ.


Never heard of him.. lol. I remember watching a ppv in a bar, everyone pretty much left after the co-main event right before DJ is about to defend his title on the main event. It's sad how no one appreciates flyweight just because of the stigma with macho casual fight fans that deems lighter weight classes or unmanly. I often hear fans like these disrespecting DJ saying how he can beat him up themselves because he's so small.

But he is definitely the most complete textbook mixed martial artist in my book. Even in his fight with Cruz, he was actually edging Cruz on standup despite his significant reach and size disadvantage. Cruz had to constantly take him down just to avoid DJ's standup. If they rematch I really don't know how it will turn out. DJ had improved a lot since then, while Cruz has had 2 major ACL surgeries.

Cruz on the other hand, had he not had his injuries and long layoffs, he would've been up there with DJ or even better. Two major surgeries and layoffs and he comes back to win back his belt is amazing. These two guys are probably my top 2 p4p fighters in my book.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Never heard of him.. lol. I remember watching a ppv in a bar, everyone pretty much left after the co-main event right before DJ is about to defend his title on the main event. It's sad how no one appreciates flyweight just because of the stigma with macho casual fight fans that deems lighter weight classes or unmanly. I often hear fans like these disrespecting DJ saying how he can beat him up themselves because he's so small.
> 
> But he is definitely the most complete textbook mixed martial artist in my book. Even in his fight with Cruz, he was actually edging Cruz on standup despite his significant reach and size disadvantage. Cruz had to constantly take him down just to avoid DJ's standup. If they rematch I really don't know how it will turn out. DJ had improved a lot since then, while Cruz has had 2 major ACL surgeries.
> 
> Cruz on the other hand, had he not had his injuries and long layoffs, he would've been up there with DJ or even better. Two major surgeries and layoffs and he comes back to win back his belt is amazing. These two guys are probably my top 2 p4p fighters in my book.


I agree


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm watching this season of ultimate fighter and I dont know how any of them beats Mighty Mouse. I hope Tim eilliot wins cause he's a pretty exciting fighter and might give mm a good fight but I agree with you guys, pound for pound he is the best. There are no holes in his game.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> McGregor needs to fight Khabib. I dare him.


After watching him dominate alverez like that, I don't think this fight is going to be as one sided as I thought. Mcgregor can put anyone to sleep and mj did land some significant shots in the beginning of the fight. I still have khabib as the favorite but Conor might land a bomb with his good accuracy and distance.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> After watching him dominate alverez like that, I don't think this fight is going to be as one sided as I thought. Mcgregor can put anyone to sleep and mj did land some significant shots in the beginning of the fight. I still have khabib as the favorite but Conor might land a bomb with his good accuracy and distance.


McGregor has a shot but I still would be shocked if he could beat Khabib.


----------



## HenDoggy

Yeah same, if he does beat khabib I can't see how anyone can deny his skills anymore. But sadly I don't think he's going to want this fight. He probably wants to do Diaz 3


----------



## Dissipated

I noticed Mcgregor's takedown defense improved alot since Diaz made him tap.Honestly i don't know how this fight would go against Khabib,they just gotta make it happen and we'll see.It would be sick if he gets a shot at the 170 belt hah but that seems unlikely compared to the other options,Diaz 3 or Khabib ,or even maybe Aldo.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Not a great fight. But a decent enough fight. Shame Michael Chandler isn't in the UFC. He's talented and I think can be a serious contender there.

http://bellator.spike.com/fight/far00h/bellator-165-michael-chandler-vs-benson-henderson


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> Not a great fight. But a decent enough fight. Shame Michael Chandler isn't in the UFC. He's talented and I think can be a serious contender there.
> 
> http://bellator.spike.com/fight/far00h/bellator-165-michael-chandler-vs-benson-henderson


I saw that and the Michael page fight a couple days ago. How was that a split decision? Chandler def won 3 rounds and that page fight was one of the worse fights I've seen in awhile... I think chandler can be top 5 in the UFC but I can't see him winning the belt. He seems like alverez 2.0 or something.


----------



## rdrr

Pogowiff said:


> Not a great fight. But a decent enough fight. Shame Michael Chandler isn't in the UFC. He's talented and I think can be a serious contender there.
> 
> http://bellator.spike.com/fight/far00h/bellator-165-michael-chandler-vs-benson-henderson


From what I saw that night, he simply isnt good enough to compete for any title in the ufc. He is a one dimensional gnp wrestler who would get smashed by a more well rounded fighter. The argument can be made that the best fighters aren't always in the ufc, but plenty of fighters have moved over and floundered. Bellator/WSOF is just not the same talent level.

There is a reason Benson isnt fighting in the ufc, why fitch and jake shield, and all the others.


----------



## Kevin001

Holloway vs Pettis for secondary interim belt? Someone shoot me now. This is absurd and crazy. Wow.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Holloway vs Pettis for secondary interim belt? Someone shoot me now. This is absurd and crazy. Wow.


That's the dumbest thing ever. So is Aldo retired now or what? Lol

Sucks cormiar pulled out. He always pulling out


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> That's the dumbest thing ever. So is Aldo retired now or what? Lol


Idk....but yeah craziest thing I've heard.....getting the belt is less important these days since they won't give people real title shots.


----------



## HenDoggy

Apparently Aldo has the "real" belt now lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn, Robert Whittaker is the real deal! I feel bad for bisping cause their so many killers in 185 now. Yoel prob be new champ


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Apparently Aldo has the "real" belt now lol


Thank God, Mcgregor not fighting in the division this long was crazy. Now Dec. 10th Holloway and Pettis will fight for the interim.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Thank God, Mcgregor not fighting in the division this long was crazy. Now Dec. 10th Holloway and Pettis will fight for the interim.


I dunno but I think he took the easy way out by not even defending it once. In my eyes you were never really champ unless you defend it at least once. i guess the weight cut was too much for him.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> I dunno but I think he took the easy way out by not even defending it once. In my eyes you were never really champ unless you defend it at least once. i guess the weight cut was too much for him.


If you can't defend your belt at least once per year you need to be stripped. He last fought at featherweight on December of 2015.


----------



## rdrr

HenDoggy said:


> Damn, Robert Whittaker is the real deal! I feel bad for bisping cause their so many killers in 185 now. Yoel prob be new champ


A win against Derek Brunson doesn't make you the real deal. Beat a top 3/4 guy in dominating fashion then you might say.


----------



## HenDoggy

rdrr said:


> A win against Derek Brunson doesn't make you the real deal. Beat a top 3/4 guy in dominating fashion then you might say.


Yeah, you have a point their esp Brunson gamplan(or lack of one). I think he's going to have a tough time with the top 5 in the div but I love watching him fight. Always exciting.


----------



## Pongowaffle

rdrr said:


> From what I saw that night, he simply isnt good enough to compete for any title in the ufc. He is a one dimensional gnp wrestler who would get smashed by a more well rounded fighter. The argument can be made that the best fighters aren't always in the ufc, but plenty of fighters have moved over and floundered. Bellator/WSOF is just not the same talent level.
> 
> There is a reason Benson isnt fighting in the ufc, why fitch and jake shield, and all the others.


Yeah. I think my point as a serious contender meaning he will be able to hang with the top 8 of the division. But in a way I think that would not mean he would be a "serious" contender lol. I think many said the same about Alvarez when he jumped to the UFC and he ended up winning the title. Even though honestly his only impressive performance was when he actually beat RDA for the title. All of his wins have been lackluster and controversial.

Benson I still think is good, but his weakness his he's style makes me weak against certain style fighters. Usually bad against pressure fighters with strong chin and punching power. Both RDA and Chandler exposed him that way. Shields is a excellent grappler but didn't translate to him being a fun mma fighter. Similar with Fitch.


----------



## Kevin001

DJ is going to finish that guy tomorrow....what a joke. Too easy.


----------



## Kevin001

Demetrious Johnson looked good last night very technical and was so calm. That is 9 defenses in a row.....the most versatile fighter ever and top 3 fighter of all time.


----------



## HenDoggy

That Ryan hall fight was funny as hell


----------



## Pongowaffle

No clue DJ even fought this weekend. I didn't even see any advertisement. Night of the event, UFC main website just has UFC 206 labeled in the front with no mention of DJ. 

I look forward to seeing him break the record for title defenses and becoming the most prestigious champ and fighter ever, only for 80% of the mma fanbase having no clue who he is lol. 

And honestly I would rather see Holloway vs Pettis more than Cormier vs Rumble. I am always a huge fan of the 155 division.


----------



## Kevin001

Pettis missed weight....talk about blowing his shot of becoming a 2 division champ.


----------



## Kevin001

Max Holloway is the real deal......Mcgregor is the last guy to beat him.


----------



## HenDoggy

Korean super zombie is born tonight. 

I think Aldo going to beat Holloway


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> Korean super zombie is born tonight.
> 
> I think Aldo going to beat Holloway


Superboy looked full of potential. I think he needs to start training in some elite american mma camps though to further improve. It looked to me he struggled a lot with his striking when Cub Swanson started pushing forward. I think Greg Jackson figured it out and started telling Cub to start pushing forward from then on. Choi and his corner then had no idea how to counter that.

Yeah I think Aldo will beat him too. He seems to thrive against guys like Holloway who fights lots of distancing and movement while Aldo just controls the center of the octagon and counters.

I feel really bad for Pettis though. He went from a top p4p fighter who looked to be virtually unstoppable at 155 now to a huge slump. He seems to have lost his explosion in executing his signature KOs and for some reason always fights backing away now. Hope he finds his groove back.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> Superboy looked full of potential. I think he needs to start training in some elite american mma camps though to further improve. It looked to me he struggled a lot with his striking when Cub Swanson started pushing forward. I think Greg Jackson figured it out and started telling Cub to start pushing forward from then on. Choi and his corner then had no idea how to counter that.
> 
> Yeah I think Aldo will beat him too. He seems to thrive against guys like Holloway who fights lots of distancing and movement while Aldo just controls the center of the octagon and counters.
> 
> I feel really bad for Pettis though. He went from a top p4p fighter who looked to be virtually unstoppable at 155 now to a huge slump. He seems to have lost his explosion in executing his signature KOs and for some reason always fights backing away now. Hope he finds his groove back.


Yeah he is a top prospect for sure but cub Swanson was on point. I agree, he should probably at least scout some top training camps in North America to see if it's a good fit. I think he a natural counter puncher similar to mcgregor but his head movement and defense isn't at an elite level yet and like you said cubs constant pressure threw him off. Plus I think he was training to ko cub so not being able to hurt him also made him lose confidence. I'm just excited to watch his future fights.

Aldo's too technical for Holloway. I'm not writing him off but cause I think it's going to be a close fight but Aldo experience going to give him the w.

Yeah Pettit should move back up to lightweight at this point. Maybe test free agency or something.


----------



## Kevin001

Time for the Paige hype to stop after that bad loss last night.


----------



## HenDoggy

^I thought the hype was already over when rose namajunas choked her out first? It surprised me they were even on the betting odds cause you can clearly see the skill disparity between the two. i wish her skills can match her heart as well.

I'm just sad my girl aldana lost, but good fight nonetheless


----------



## Mat999

The Paige fight was embarassing. It was cool to put Yair and Cacares as a main event (guys not highly ranked) because they were quality. The Paige fight was like ametuer hour, making it the main event because she is pretty is an embarrassment to the sport. Loved the other fights on the main card though. Pelims worth watching?


----------



## Kevin001

Anybody think Holm will win by a landslide? Bring on Cyborg pls.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mat999 said:


> The Paige fight was embarassing. It was cool to put Yair and Cacares as a main event (guys not highly ranked) because they were quality. The Paige fight was like ametuer hour, making it the main event because she is pretty is an embarrassment to the sport. Loved the other fights on the main card though. *Pelims worth watching*?


nah, they were pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Mat999

Thanks @HenDoggy I will watch some Bellator instead then. It is growing on me I have to admit. I like the entrances. Just not the silly matchups with OAPs.


----------



## Mat999

Just found this video. Only up to number 5 but it is great advice.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Mat999 said:


> The Paige fight was embarassing. It was cool to put Yair and Cacares as a main event (guys not highly ranked) because they were quality. The Paige fight was like ametuer hour, making it the main event because she is pretty is an embarrassment to the sport. Loved the other fights on the main card though. Pelims worth watching?


I would've made Urijah the main event if it were up to me. He was the mma icon of bringing the lighter mma weight classes into the spotlight. Retirement fight in his hometown where he is considered a mma legend. Glad he went out with a win though.

Paige is still young. But the bad thing with her is I have yet to see any significant progress with her standup. For now, her standup is still below average for pro mma fighter. Not sure is if her camp sucks or if she just isn't training hard enough.


----------



## VanDamMan

Pogowiff said:


> I would've made Urijah the main event if it were up to me. He was the mma icon of bringing the lighter mma weight classes into the spotlight. Retirement fight in his hometown where he is considered a mma legend. Glad he went out with a win though.


Urijah looked good. A shame to see him retire when he still got it. His style doesn't work well into old age though.


----------



## Mat999

It was awesome seeing how much effort Uriah obviously put in and seeing him squash the beef with Cruz.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I'm interested to see how Rousey will fare.


----------



## HenDoggy

Oh come on, you damn well know rousey going to take nunez's arm home  the only people beating rousey are high caliber kick boxers who utilize distance and kicks well like holm and shevchenko.


----------



## VanDamMan

HenDoggy said:


> Oh come on, you damn well know rousey going to take nunez's arm home  the only people beating rousey are high caliber kick boxers who utilize distance and kicks well like holm and shevchenko.


Yep.

All she has to do is work standup defense. She's been humbled enough her ego wont get in the way again.

Uchimata to mount to armbar. Gameover.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Mike Goldberg's last commentating gig will be 207. I am gonna miss him, despite how hilariously subpar he has been in whole career. But his voice is undoubtedly a signature in UFC. 

Amanda's standup isn't all that great. Biggest question is whether Ronda has even worked on her standup enough to set up her Judo attack on Amanda. Knowing her ego and her coach and her camp, I am not sure. If she actually left her current camp for an actual renowned mma camp, I cannot imagine how much better and complete of a fighter she would be.


----------



## HenDoggy

Wow 207 is stacked (esp the prelims) there's not one fight that I'm not interested in.

Ronda looking motivated, I think she takes it in the second round(sub). I kinda want to see garbrant ko Cruz but I don't think hes going to land cleanly on Cruz.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel sorry for Hendricks.....he used to be the man. F-ck he is so shot now.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow....had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## HenDoggy

OMG Ronda dieded


----------



## Kevin001

The Cruz lost was the most surprising. I wanted to see the Dillashaw rematch or even DJ superfight.


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> OMG Ronda dieded


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


>


Lol I watched that fight like 5 times already. The post fight presser with Amanda Nunez was hilarious. I love how she doesn't beat around the bush and speaks her mind. Saying how Edmond put it in her head that she can box :lol

Joking aside, I hope Ronda is mentally stable though. I'm a little bit concern for her well being with all the media and stuff happening right now.


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> Lol I watched that fight like 5 times already. The post fight presser with Amanda Nunez was hilarious. I love how she doesn't beat around the bush and speaks her mind. Saying how Edmond put it in her head that she can box :lol
> 
> Joking aside, I hope Ronda is mentally stable though. I'm a little bit concern for her well being with all the media and stuff happening right now.


I'm surprised. Almost like a fix. But who knows. She didn't seem to defend herself. Why didn't she grapple?


----------



## rdrr

59.95 for those fights last night is highway robbery.


----------



## clarkekent




----------



## Kevin001

How the hell is Garbrandt #5 in the p4p ufc rankings? Top 10 MAYBE but top 5? Hell nah.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Hope BJ Penn at least puts up a decent performance this time around and not do something stupid. Maybe his last time around likely.



Kevin001 said:


> How the hell is Garbrandt #5 in the p4p ufc rankings? Top 10 MAYBE but top 5? Hell nah.


Probably because he's undefeated? All of his UFC wins are by KOs too I think. But I have no clue how Joanna and Stipe is below him though. I would probably rank Cody at #7 below Joanna and Stipe.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Probably because he's undefeated? All of his UFC wins are by KOs too I think. But I have no clue how Joanna and Stipe is below him though. I would probably rank Cody at #7 below Joanna and Stipe.


He still only has this one big win IMO. Let him beat TJ then we can talk.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> He still only has this one big win IMO. Let him beat TJ then we can talk.


Nah, he wrecked almeida who was 21-0 at the time and considered the next contender for the belt. Everyone was writing Cody off as the lamb to be slaughtered. I think it's 50 -50 who wins between tj and Cody. I'm done writing him off lol.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Nah, he wrecked almeida who was 21-0 at the time and considered the next contender for the belt. Everyone was writing Cody off as the lamb to be slaughtered. I think it's 50 -50 who wins between tj and Cody. I'm done writing him off lol.


Hmm Almeida was/is an up and coming fighter himself so. TJ is the best in the division IMO so if he beats him he gets my respect.


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm surprised. Almost like a fix. But who knows. She didn't seem to defend herself. Why didn't she grapple?


I doubt it was fix otherwise they would've had rousey winning lol but I saw her tried to close the distance twice and try to manhandle Nunez down like some of her previous smaller opponents. She did not set any of the grapple exchanges up(cause no stand up skills lol) and all Nunez had to do was drop 1-2 jab straight combo and due to her having no head movement she got rocked multiple times. I guess it's hard to take someone down when you are dazed and getting repeatly punch in the face lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm Almeida was/is an up and coming fighter himself so. TJ is the best in the division IMO so if he beats him he gets my respect.


True but it was still a big win for him imo since he was such an underdog in that fight. As far as rankings, I think somewhere around 8 is fair. He still needs one win as champ to solidify himself as one of the top fighters in the upper echelons of the rankings and that would be a win against tj.


----------



## HenDoggy

Yeah those takedowns by tj where at another level. I think if Ronda rousey learned some double takedowns like that she might improve her game a bit lol


----------



## Pongowaffle

Looking forward to see how TJ and Cody matches up. But with the way Cody has been timing his counters so well against Cruz, I think I see him doing the same thing with TJ and tag him, who like Cruz also goes back and forth in and out of range. And chances are Cody still has so much room to grow, so we will likely see a more complete package of him next time around.



HenDoggy said:


> I doubt it was fix otherwise they would've had rousey winning lol but I saw her tried to close the distance twice and try to manhandle Nunez down like some of her previous smaller opponents. She did not set any of the grapple exchanges up(cause no stand up skills lol) and all Nunez had to do was drop 1-2 jab straight combo and due to her having no head movement she got rocked multiple times. I guess it's hard to take someone down when you are dazed and getting repeatly punch in the face lol.


Yeah this is spot on. Ronda was able to get away by just utilizing her Judo without ever having a standup game. But once she finally face opponents with actual striking background like Holm and Nunez, her lack of a standup was exposed badly. I think the Zingano fight would've went the other way too had she actually got into a striking exchange with Ronda.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> Looking forward to see how TJ and Cody matches up. But with the way Cody has been timing his counters so well against Cruz, I think I see him doing the same thing with TJ and tag him, who like Cruz also goes back and forth in and out of range. And chances are Cody still has so much room to grow, so we will likely see a more complete package of him next time around.
> 
> Yeah this is spot on. Ronda was able to get away by just utilizing her Judo without ever having a standup game. But once she finally face opponents with actual striking background like Holm and Nunez, her lack of a standup was exposed badly. I think the Zingano fight would've went the other way too had she actually got into a striking exchange with Ronda.


Yeah, I underestimated Cody big time thinking he was just another head hunting brawler type but the technique he showcased in the Cruz fight was insane. His cardio also held up pretty well against Cruz, who's known for fantastic cardio.

I had Ronda winning this fight cause I thought after that loss she was going to you know, hire some actual world class boxing/muai thai and wrestling coaches. Learn to set up clinches with punch combos etc. but it looked like she didn't do anything for the past year or so lol I also thought Nunez was going to just blitz Ronda with punches at the start but her team came up with the perfect game plan and just distance herself from Ronda with that one two combo. It was basically a force field around her protecting her from being clinched lol if she had just dropped down for a double I think she had a better chance of getting the take down.

I think Ronda is done fighting. She made 3 mil from that beat down and it would be too risky to be a gate keeper seeing as everyone has figured out the game plan to beat her now. I agree, I can't see her beating any good stand up fighters at this point. Raquel Pennington would beat her at this point. I hope she transitions to wwe tho lol


----------



## TerminalBlue

Looking forward to that 1/28 Fox card Shevchenko vs Pena with Cerrone vs Masvidal as co-main and also Arlovski vs Ngannou. Shevchenko or Pena should get the next title fight vs Nunes. I like Shevchenko and Masvidal in those match ups. 

If Rousey does fight again, it should be against Pena (if she loses to Shevchenko) or maybe a Zingano rematch. I think Zingano beats Rousey and maybe Rousey beats Pena. 

I think Cody Garbrandt is a top 10 fighter. My top 10 p4p would be 
1.
Jose Aldo
2.
Demetrious Johnson
3.
Jon Jones
4.
Max Holloway
5.
TJ Dillashaw
6.
Conor McGregor
7.
Cody Garbrandt
8.
Khabib Nurmagomedov
9.
Stephen Thompson
10.
Tyron Woodley


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> My top 10 p4p would be
> 1.
> Jose Aldo
> 2.
> Demetrious Johnson
> 3.
> Jon Jones
> 4.
> Max Holloway
> 5.
> TJ Dillashaw
> 6.
> Conor McGregor
> 7.
> Cody Garbrandt
> 8.
> Khabib Nurmagomedov
> 9.
> Stephen Thompson
> 10.
> Tyron Woodley


Dear God this is an awful list, lol. No Cormier? Joanna? Holloway over McGregor? How he lost to McGregor lol. TJ over Woodley? Nah


----------



## TerminalBlue

Kevin001 said:


> Dear God this is an awful list, lol. No Cormier? Joanna? Holloway over McGregor? How he lost to McGregor lol. TJ over Woodley? Nah


Yeah based on skills alone, I think Aldo and Holloway have better all around skills than McGregor. McGregor has freakish power which makes up for a lot of things he doesn't do as well. It seems like McGregor's cardio has gotten worse since his fight with Holloway. He went 3 rounds easy with Holoway and now he starts gassing out in the late 2nd round.

I would put Cormier and Joanna in the 11-15 range.

TJ has a lot of skills. Better striking offense and defense than Woodley and better cardio. Woodley has more power. Maybe Woodley has better wrestling although he doesn't really use it much lately.


----------



## Pongowaffle

TerminalBlue said:


> Woodley has more power. Maybe Woodley has better wrestling although he doesn't really use it much lately.


Agree with this about Woodley. Personally thought he is overrated. Both his main traits are his offensively wrestling and one punch KO power. Both of those he can only use under the right ideal situation. If those situations do not fall for him, he almost does absolutely nothing but wait. With a good game plan around, opponents can avoid giving him the opportunity to utilize them. When they do, Woodley struggles. Rory Macdonald did a great job doing this when he fought him.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Pogowiff said:


> Agree with this about Woodley. Personally thought he is overrated. Both his main traits are his offensively wrestling and one punch KO power. Both of those he can only use under the right ideal situation. If those situations do not fall for him, he almost does absolutely nothing but wait. With a good game plan around, opponents can avoid giving him the opportunity to utilize them. When they do, Woodley struggles. Rory Macdonald did a great job doing this when he fought him.


Yeah I pretty much agree. They announced Woodley vs Thompson 2. I still think Thompson should win that fight. I think I'll go watch the first fight again.


----------



## TerminalBlue

TerminalBlue said:


> Yeah I pretty much agree. They announced Woodley vs Thompson 2. I still think Thompson should win that fight. I think I'll go watch the first fight again.


Just watched it again. Woodley caught a low kick in round 1 and kept control the entire round. Thompson basically stopped throwing kicks after that except for a few high kicks. Thompson will basically out strike Woodley in every round unless he gets caught with a big punch.

I think Thompson will completely eliminate low kicks in the next fight. Just throw high and punches. Woodley didn't go for any take downs except for the caught low kick. I think I favor Thompson just based on that one adjustment but he still has to survive 5 round against that power. One lapse in concentration and its probably over this time.

Woodley basically knocked Thompson out in round 4 and then made a terrible decision going for the guillotine. If that happens again, you have to think Woodley will just step back and keep it on the feet.


----------



## Kevin001

Should be a good rematch, I'm also going for Thompson.


----------



## Pongowaffle

TerminalBlue said:


> Just watched it again. Woodley caught a low kick in round 1 and kept control the entire round. Thompson basically stopped throwing kicks after that except for a few high kicks. Thompson will basically out strike Woodley in every round unless he gets caught with a big punch.
> 
> I think Thompson will completely eliminate low kicks in the next fight. Just throw high and punches. Woodley didn't go for any take downs except for the caught low kick. I think I favor Thompson just based on that one adjustment but he still has to survive 5 round against that power. One lapse in concentration and its probably over this time.
> 
> Woodley basically knocked Thompson out in round 4 and then made a terrible decision going for the guillotine. If that happens again, you have to think Woodley will just step back and keep it on the feet.


Yeah aside from those two key moments from Woodley, I would say Thompson pretty much edge any of the other exchanges.

I would think Woodley this time around will start going for takedowns. Thompson seem to have no answer for them when he did, and when he is on his back.

Rory Woodley fight I think would be another great fight to check out. He literally control the center of the octagon, march Woodley down and pressured him the entire fight. He gave zero care if Woodley was going to take him down or not. He literally neutralize Woodley that way. But I don't see Thompson being able to use that same game plans though since he isn't really a big forward fighter and lack the TDD that Rory had. Should be an interesting rematch nonetheless.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Pogowiff said:


> Yeah aside from those two key moments from Woodley, I would say Thompson pretty much edge any of the other exchanges.
> 
> I would think Woodley this time around will start going for takedowns. Thompson seem to have no answer for them when he did, and when he is on his back.
> 
> Rory Woodley fight I think would be another great fight to check out. He literally control the center of the octagon, march Woodley down and pressured him the entire fight. He gave zero care if Woodley was going to take him down or not. He literally neutralize Woodley that way. But I don't see Thompson being able to use that same game plans though since he isn't really a big forward fighter and lack the TDD that Rory had. Should be an interesting rematch nonetheless.


Just watched the Rory Woodley fight. It was really similar to the Thompson Woodley fight except Rory had more striking success than Thompson surprisingly. I generally think of Thompson as a better striker than Rory but that wasn't really the case in their fights with Woodley.

Again, Woodley's only take down was a caught low kick. Rory was able to get up immediately while Thompson basically stayed down for the entire first round of his fight.

I'm wondering if Woodley even has a take down game outside of a caught low kick. He really never committed to any take downs except the caught kicks.

Thompson just needs to pressure, throw kicks to the body and head only, straight punches in combos, and avoid that fast forward pressure from Woodley. Early in rounds, Woodley will just move forward crazy throwing combos but then nothing else for entire rounds.

Good fight though! Never watched that one.


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib vs Ferguson? Wow.....haven't been this excited for a fight since the Aldo-Mcrgregor fight.


----------



## HenDoggy

Anybody watching invicta? That was crazy, the chick got choked unconscious at the last second :O but it went to decision.


----------



## HenDoggy

I wonder if Megan Anderson can dethrone cyborg.


----------



## VanDamMan

Pantera vs. BJ 

Predictions? Any way Old Man BJ lasts?


----------



## HenDoggy

It's sad to see bj get wrecked like that


----------



## Kevin001

BJ Penn has been washed up for awhile, nothing new.


----------



## VanDamMan

Funny how the old guys never adapt their style. They just keep trying to fight like they're 22. I think maybe the except was Randy Coutre. He actually changed his style for his old age.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Saw only one match. Still a budding tomboy here.


----------



## Pongowaffle

That BJ Penn fight was sad. I don't understand why they keep giving him opponents that are top contenders or young hungry opponents that are about to reach their prime. If they give him another old washed out fighter, I still think BJ can give a good competitive fight. Hopefully he finally get someone like that before he retires. BJ and Dennis Siver would've made a pretty decent fight had it happened. There are lots of past prime opponents like that in Featherweight or at least Lightweight. Maybe book BJ against someone like Gray Maynard. 

Its interesting too that it was a good example of how much mma has evolved and innovated. And how the old style matches up with the new style. BJ representing the old style of mma while Yair is the new style overcoming the older style. Back in BJ's time, mma is pretty much bread and butter in terms of skillsets. Either you are a striker, grappler or wrestler. Now with the modern innovation in skillsets, fighters are much more complete as a mma fighter. Yair represents that. Even back in BJ's prime when he was dominating, he hasn't face anyone that is as complete of a mma fighter as Yair is now. Which Yair himself is just one among a bunch. 

In many ways BJ is also one of the first people to starting to be that complete mma fighter. A master in BJJ, while also having developed to have one of the best boxing in his division and mma in general at his time.


----------



## asdf

When it's all said and done, Chael Sonnen is still undefeated and undisputed.


----------



## Pongowaffle

asdf said:


> When it's all said and done, Chael Sonnen is still undefeated and undisputed.


Undefeated and undisputed when he actually trains for a fight and tries to win.


----------



## VanDamMan

asdf said:


> When it's all said and done, Chael Sonnen is still undefeated and undisputed.


If Chael's standup was half as good as his mouth, he'd be a multi-division champion.


----------



## scrub ducky

I heard some people thought chael threw the fight...I briefly saw it on youtube and looks like I coulda been. does chael have any stock in or employed by bellator at all? makes sense business wise to put Ortiz over in his last fight I suppose.

I love this:


----------



## VanDamMan

Sonnen is all about _Works_.


----------



## HenDoggy

Holy **** I need that jason knight vs doo ho Chou can you say fight of the night? I can see nganou being the next heavyweight champ, one terrifying dude. And I can't believe cowboy lost by tko  masvadal looked terrific in the fight.


----------



## TerminalBlue

HenDoggy said:


> Holy **** I need that jason knight vs doo ho Chou can you say fight of the night? I can see nganou being the next heavyweight champ, one terrifying dude. And I can't believe cowboy lost by tko  masvadal looked terrific in the fight.


Yeah knight vs doo ho.

I like Ngannou but I think he has some pretty questionable striking defense and wrestling. He's beaten Henrique, Blaydes, Milhajlovic, Hamilton and Arlovski (chin is gone). None of those are really contenders right now. I think Stipe would take him down and get the finish.


----------



## HenDoggy

TerminalBlue said:


> Yeah knight vs doo ho.
> 
> I like Ngannou but I think he has some pretty questionable striking defense and wrestling. He's beaten Henrique, Blaydes, Milhajlovic, Hamilton and Arlovski (chin is gone). None of those are really contenders right now. I think Stipe would take him down and get the finish.


Good point, I think he needs another tune up fight against a top 10 like winner of Travis Browne vs black beast. But I think he can knock out stipe tbh. He almost got finished by overeem.


----------



## Kevin001

Aldo vs Holloway....lets get it.


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib vs Ferguson is probably my most anticipated fight so far this year....both guys have been unbelievable. The winner will give Conor all he can ask for.


----------



## Kevin001

Holm blew her shot....man she could of been legendary with the win.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Kevin001 said:


> Holm blew her shot....man she could of been legendary with the win.


I like her. But she seems to be nothing more than a half decent volume striker at this point. And she is probably way too late into her fighting career to change much.

Looking forward to Cyborg and GDR if it happens.

Heck maybe Gina Carano can come back for a one-off fight.


----------



## Kevin001

GSP is finally back, lets see if he still has anything left in the tank its been awhile.


----------



## VanDamMan

Kevin001 said:


> GSP is finally back, lets see if he still has anything left in the tank its been awhile.


Guess a little brain damage isn't enough to keep GSP away.

He said he's learned _to not be too excited for nothing_. I was never really that excited with his style anyway.

I predict ring rust city.

I don't think this will be pretty.


----------



## Yer Blues

VanDamMan said:


> Guess a little brain damage isn't enough to keep GSP away.


Most of these guys have some sort of drain bamage.


----------



## Xenacat

I love MMA but being female, I am a fan of the women. I was glad Rousey got beat down because she was so cocky and rude towards Miesha Tate.


----------



## Kevin001

Xenacat said:


> I love MMA but being female, I am a fan of the women. I was glad Rousey got beat down because she was so cocky and rude towards Miesha Tate.


Cyborg and Joanna are the best for the women not even close.


----------



## HenDoggy

I think Nganou vs black beast for next hw title shot



Xenacat said:


> I love MMA but being female, I am a fan of the women. I was glad Rousey got beat down because she was so cocky and rude towards Miesha Tate.


Couldn't have said it better myself lol. I guess that's just her personality, she likes to bully and try to intimidate her opponents. Glad to see her get humbled. I hope she does fight one more time tho. Maybe fight a wrestler and end in a high note but she needs to change camps asap.

Speaking of Wmma do you watch invicta?


----------



## Xenacat

HenDoggy said:


> I think Nganou vs black beast for next hw title shot
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself lol. I guess that's just her personality, she likes to bully and try to intimidate her opponents. Glad to see her get humbled. I hope she does fight one more time tho. Maybe fight a wrestler and end in a high note but she needs to change camps asap.
> 
> Speaking of Wmma do you watch invicta?


I have heard of it but it's not on my cable package. I probably would like it. Rousey needs to train differently. I like the men too Shogun was great at his best. He looks bad now.


----------



## HenDoggy

Xenacat said:


> I have heard of it but it's not on my cable package. I probably would like it. Rousey needs to train differently. I like the men too Shogun was great at his best. He looks bad now.


I think they used let you order the ppv for like $10 but not sure anymore since I think they did a deal with UFC fight pass. They have some talented woman in that league but most of them transfer to UFC after getting a few wins.

Yeah she needs to ditch her coach and go to a reputable gym. I don't think that would be a problem with the amount she made during her last fight lol

I think shogun about to retire after a couple more fights... he hasn't been the same after that brutal jones defeat.


----------



## Kevin001

UFC 209 is just around the corner....its going to be a good main and co-main event....legendary.


----------



## Dissipated

I hope GSP doesn't fight like his ****ty acting in that new kickboxer movie.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah she needs to ditch her coach and go to a reputable gym. I don't think that would be a problem with the amount she made during her last fight lol
> 
> I think shogun about to retire after a couple more fights... he hasn't been the same after that brutal jones defeat.


I think another issue with that is she cannot take criticism. She can only train within her comfort zone. Edmond her coach now is the only person who will let her do this. That is her downfall. But yeah she can pretty much retire at this point with how much she made. No need to continue fighting again.

I would love to see Shogun in Rizin. Lots of interesting matchups for him there and the Japanese fanbase he already has.


----------



## 837506

Rousey posts a cryptic message today...unless she's completely changed camps and avoids Count Tarverdyan like the plague that he is, I'm none too excited to see her back in the octagon, unless it's at Invicta. 

When is Machida coming back...or should he?


----------



## TerminalBlue

You can watch Invicta on UFC fight pass. 

I think Rousey would do great vs any non-striker in the division. She's still a top 5 to top 10 fighter in her division. 

Here are her opponents since 2012:
Amanda Nunes
Holly Holm
Bethe Correia
Cat Zingano
Alexis Davis
Sara McMann
Miesha Tate
Liz Carmouche
Sarah Kaufman
Miesha Tate 

The only two in that group that are great strikers are Holm and Nunes. I think she defeats everyone except Nunes, Shevchenko, Holm, Pennington and de Randamie. I'd like to see a rematch with Sara McMann or fight with Julianna Pena.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Kevin001 said:


> UFC 209 is just around the corner....its going to be a good main and co-main event....legendary.


Man I can't wait. Really looking forward to those two fights.

These pre-fight analysis videos by Firas Zahabi are pretty good.


----------



## Kevin001

TerminalBlue said:


> Man I can't wait. Really looking forward to those two fights.
> 
> These pre-fight analysis videos by Firas Zahabi are pretty good.


Khabib might be the best fighter in mma and Tony is just a......fighter, so badass.


----------



## 837506

Matchups I'd like to see in the near future: 

Cyborg v. Nunes at 145
DJ v Cruz at 135 (rematch) 
Black Beast v Roy Nelson 
Koreshkov v. Rory (assuming he beats Semtex) 
Joanna Champion v. her duplicate 
Korean Superboy v. Teruto Ishihara (SK v Japan) 
Korean Zombie v. Renan Barao 

Anyone else here watch no other sport besides mma?


----------



## Kevin001

Apex GhostDog said:


> DJ v Cruz at 135 (rematch)


I wanted that but not anymore since Cruz lost. Still would be nice but would of been better if Cruz was still the champ.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

GSP vs Bisping official.

I'm tired of the bull**** in MMA.

There's a good chance this will backfire and GSP loses this fight though imo.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Apex GhostDog said:


> Koreshkov v. Rory (assuming he beats Semtex)


I need to start checking out Bellator more. Koreshkov is pretty good. Rory and him will make a great matchup.



Pete Beale said:


> GSP vs Bisping official.
> 
> I'm tired of the bull**** in MMA.
> 
> There's a good chance this will backfire and GSP loses this fight though imo.


Only thing I like about this is GSP possibly being a 2-division champ. But I feel bad for Jacare.



Kevin001 said:


> I wanted that but not anymore since Cruz lost. Still would be nice but would of been better if Cruz was still the champ.


That is only if you are looking at it from a casual hype standpoint. I don't think his loss to Garbrandt really discredits him at all. More a nice hats off to Garbrandt for having a perfect gameplan to be Cruz. I would still like to see Cruz and DJ again. Or have DJ move up to fight Garbrandt if the rumors of UFC dissolving flyweight in the future were true.


----------



## 837506

GSP v. Michael Bisping...huge money fight, and...huh. Well, The Count is leaving the sport with a YUUUGE bank account!! 

In this day and age, it's hard to see GSP being a two-division champ, let alone one. But this is a crazy sport where anything could happen, and who knows how much better (or possibly worse) GSP looks on his return fight.


----------



## Kevin001

Apex GhostDog said:


> GSP v. Michael Bisping...huge money fight, and...huh. Well, The Count is leaving the sport with a YUUUGE bank account!!
> 
> In this day and age, it's hard to see GSP being a two-division champ, let alone one. But this is a crazy sport where anything could happen, and who knows how much better (or possibly worse) GSP looks on his return fight.


Bisping is trash, I pray GSP wins.


----------



## 837506

Kevin001 said:


> Bisping is trash, I pray GSP wins.


 no need to pray. I just can't see it going the other way but...
I said that about Rockhold's fight with him.:serious:
So i guess a prayer could help haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Bipsings got very good tdd, especially for a Brit lol, plus he's a lot bigger, got very good cardio and he's very light on his feet.

How long has GSP been out for, 3-4 years? And he scraped past Hendricks in a fight some people thought he lost.

Don't be surprised if Bisping beats him.

He is coming back though because Bisping is a lucky, weak champion.

It's a cash grab and GSP will probably retire if he beats Bisping. There's no way he's defending the title against the top 4 guys.

Maybe he'll step back down to welterweight though.

Knowing WME they'll probably have a GSP vs Silva title fight if he wins. Another BS title fight with Silva out of his prime and GSP as well.

The top middleweights are getting shafted.

Bisping vs GSP has boring fight written all over it, but idiots will buy it.

They'll buy GSP vs Silva.

McGregor vs Mayweather could top Pacquiao vs Mayweather as the biggest PPV of all time, even though it'll be anything but a fight, because people are dumb enough to buy it.

Mayweather WILL knock him out. He may not KO world class boxers, but he'll KO a panic wrestler who got rocked by a one two from Nate Diaz, ffs. lol

Man I could go on but you know all the bull**** that's going on in this sport. And it is a sport btw. It's not just "entertainment"

If I owned the UFC it would be legit.

WME only care about money though, and if Idiots are willing to shell out, they'll sell ****.

Good job I get free UFC over here in the UK.

As for womens MMA, if that ceased to exist this instant, I wouldn't give a damn.

The sport is being ruined! 

And breath! lol

Oh and thank god for the BS interim 155 lb title fight this weekend!

BS title but good fight.

Thing is though, Khabibs striking is garbage, and two fights ago Tony was up and down like a yo yo, and people are forgetting this. All they remember is the RDA fight. If Conor catches Tony, he'll be finished, and Khabib vs Conor is a classic grapler vs Striker match, and there's a good chance Conor could KO Khabib.

Conor needs to come back and fight these guys.

He could beat them both, making Conors haters furious. lol

I think he'd lose to Khabib, but there's s good chance he'll KO him before it hits the ground. 

The mayweather match, meh.


----------



## 837506

Pete Beale said:


> Bipsings got very good tdd, especially for a Brit lol, plus he's a lot bigger, got very good cardio and he's very light on his feet.
> 
> How long has GSP been out for, 3-4 years? And he scraped past Hendricks in a fight some people thought he lost.
> 
> Don't be surprised if Bisping beats him.
> 
> He is coming back though because Bisping is a lucky, weak champion.
> 
> It's a cash grab and GSP will probably retire if he beats Bisping. There's no way he's defending the title against the top 4 guys.
> 
> Maybe he'll step back down to welterweight though.
> 
> Knowing WME they'll probably have a GSP vs Silva title fight if he wins. Another BS title fight with Silva out of his prime and GSP as well.
> 
> .....


Haha ya I totally feel you. These days it's not about the most deserved/qualified fighters, but rather the most bankable fights. And all these interim belts being doled out for the sake of having Champion v Champion is a totally cash-grab. The UFC's monopolizing days might be losing steam when you consider the rising stock of Bellator and a few others chugging along beside it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Apex GhostDog said:


> Haha ya I totally feel you. These days it's not about the most deserved/qualified fighters, but rather the most bankable fights. And all these interim belts being doled out for the sake of having Champion v Champion is a totally cash-grab. The UFC's monopolizing days might be losing steam when you consider the rising stock of Bellator and a few others chugging along beside it.


We've had BS title shots before, but they have been few and far between.

I thoroughly expect Jacare and Romero to be shafted once again if GSP Blankets Bisping for five rounds.

They'll do GSP vs Silva now Silva's past his best.

As for Bellator, Kimbo vs Dada5000 sums that up. lol

What we need, in MMA and boxing, are billionaires who are actually fans of the sport, and care more about the sport than profits.

And we need people to stop paying for these fights.

The fact that people will pay Conor and Floyd for nothing, shows you how stupid people are.

People will literally be giving these guys money, for what?

I'll watch it to see Conor get KTFO, but I wouldn't pay for that ****.

Both Conor and Floyd are a disgrace to their sports for even entertaining this ****, but it's easy money for both, so they will do it if they can.

These guys have made enough money already, especially Floyd, and should be giving the hardcore fans of their sports what they want.

The problem is stupid people and the powers that be, making it possible for these fights to happen.

Everyone involved would sell snow to eskimos if they could.


----------



## rdrr

I think GSP is going to get KO'd or TKOed. Bisping is a big 185 and GSP is going to have an incredible amount of ring rust. Also agree the fight is bs, they really need to give Romero the shot, been saying it for a year.


----------



## 837506

Well Rogan said it best; wtf was the UFC thinking when they didn't book 209 as the Diaz Bros event?! Nick headlines, Nate co-headlines, and maybe some of the scrap-pack fighters there too. Give them the fights fans want to see. I'm pretty sure it would've been bananas.


----------



## TerminalBlue

I wish the UFC would focus less on the belts. I remember being so excited for Anthony Johnson vs Alexander Gustafsson and there were no belts on the line. The #1 contender fight is way more exciting than fighting for a fake belt concocted simply for ppv buys. 

I think we can all agree Romero or Jacare are probably the best in the division. Bisping vs GSP might actually be a better more even match up than Bisping vs Romero. I think Romero probably beats Bisping 90% of the time. I don't know what to expect Bisping vs GSP. Its almost like what's the point of the Romero vs Bisping fight since we all know what would happen. 

I'm a huge fan of Bisping. I think he's hilarious. But no way he's the best fighter in the division.

I don't know... Maybe we should just ignore the UFC title label and just focus on the fights. I'm so pumped for Nurmagomedov vs Ferguson.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Khabib hospitalized 3 hours before weigh in apparently.

Rumours that he's had to have an IV and won't make weight.

If that's the case, only Tony can win the BS Interim title. Khabib wouldn't get the BS title if he won.

I saw a sparring session of Khabib not long back and he looked fat, and Tony wad giving him **** at the press conference staredown yesterday about him cutting weight.

Unprofessional by Khabib blowing up like that between fights.

If it's true, I hope Tony whoops his arse.

I'm bloody ending myself guys if he pulls out. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ferguson vs Nurmagomedov is officially cancelled!

**** our lives! :frown2:

That was the main event for me because Woodley vs Thompson was a pointless rematch.

Hunt vs Overeem is also a rematch I cba with.


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib can never stay healthy, meh I won't be watching now. Good luck Woodley. Ferguson should get that title shot next against McGregor.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ferguson vs Nurmagomedov is officially cancelled!

**** our lives! :frown2:

That was the main event for me because Woodley vs Thompson was a pointless rematch.

Hunt and Overeem is also a pointless rematch. They fought already ages ago.

Evans just needs to retire.

Cards **** now.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Khabib can never stay healthy, meh I won't be watching now. Good luck Woodley. Ferguson should get that title shot next against McGregor.


Conor will have a field day with this. lol

Losing this fight has killed the card for me. :/


----------



## HenDoggy

**** you!!! There is no mma god :crying:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HenDoggy said:


> **** you!!! There is no mma god :crying:


lol

The whole of the MMA community is furious, well apart from hard core McGregor fans. They are loving it. lol

Every fan of the actual sport is pissed.

All the **** Kahbib talked, and he fails to turn up for a fight again.

I hope he get's cut and KO'd in Bellator for this! lol

Apparently there's an image of him eating a bowl of fries three weeks ago. lol

Not sure if it was three weeks ago though, but I saw sparring footage not long back and he looked like Hendricks. lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Pete Beale said:


> lol
> 
> The whole of the MMA community is furious, well apart from hard core McGregor fans. They are loving it. lol
> 
> Every fan of the actual sport is pissed.
> 
> All the **** Kahbib talked, and he fails to turn up for a fight again.
> 
> I hope he get's cut and KO'd in Bellator for this! lol
> 
> Apparently there's an image of him eating a bowl of fries three weeks ago. lol
> 
> Not sure if it was three weeks ago, but I saw sparring footage not long bag and he looked like Hendricks. lol


I think he's going to do fine at ww, the only match up I see him having trouble would be Woodley and Maia(prob some others I'm forgetting about)

I was hoping he would win against ferguson and smash Conor  as much as I hate mcgregor, he was right about khabib lol if it's not the injuries, it's the weight cutting now...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HenDoggy said:


> I think he's going to do fine at ww, the only match up I see him having trouble would be Woodley and Maia(prob some others I'm forgetting about)
> 
> I was hoping he would win against ferguson and smash Conor  as much as I hate mcgregor, he was right about khabib lol if it's not the injuries, it's the weight cutting now...


Right now I couldn't give a **** about the guy tbh.

He's one dimensional as well, so could just end up getting KTFO at some point soon anyway.

At least Conor could make weight at 145.

I've been watching prize fighting for two decades, seen thousands of fights, and he's one of the worst Ive ever seen at a weigh in, but he still made weight and showed up.

Actually would prefer Conor to KHTFO after this, which is something that could happen anyway considering the level of Khabibs striking.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Tony might now be off the card yet.

Rumours that Michael Johnson might step in for a rematch.


----------



## 837506

LOL. WTF?!?!? Khabib was just on UFC Tonight on Wednesday, looking good and talking smack!!

This is another UFC 200 Jon Jones, UFC 207 Cain Velasquez. Fhukk this schiit, I'm just gonna stroll in on the main event at a bar. 

KHABIB 'THE EAGLE'...smh.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Tony was offered a Michael Johnson rematch but he declined because they wanted to pay him less.

What a ****ing joke. Should have just paid the man his original purpose for willing to still fight. 

Greedy tossers!


----------



## 837506

The press conference...lmao

Bisping does his usual routine of coming in late, a lil drunk, talking smack, cursing. Whatever the case may be it was nice to see GSP in the role of fighter again though. 

UFC 209...tbh the canceled bout with Khabib and Tony took the luster out of the ppv card. Just like 200 did when Jones pulled out, and I won't make that mistake again.

Guys, STOP PULLING OUT (haha)


----------



## HenDoggy

Good god that was one of the worse cards I've seen in awhile.

How bout that Darren Elkins tho.


----------



## Kevin001

Glad Woodley won.


----------



## VanDamMan

While they last.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Woodley has a few excellent traits. Yet I never understood why for as long as I've seen him fight since his Strikeforce days, he fights so tentative and rarely utilize those traits much. He cannot put his traits to good use unless his opponents fights exactly his way. If they don't, he can rarely create opportunities for himself. I think he is a overrated fighter because of that. If all of the cards cannot fall for him to get his flash KO, he is pretty much a dismal fighter. Lawler was the only impressive win he had against a relevant opponent for a long time. 

Rumble is actually a very similar fighter as him. Yet he is great at utilizing his strengths and pressing forward. If Woodley can model himself after him, he would be a much more worthwhile fighter.

His constant whining of not being respected and self-entitlement makes this worse. And a huge reason why many mma fans dislike him and boo him.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Pete Beale said:


> Tony was offered a Michael Johnson rematch but he declined because they wanted to pay him less.
> 
> What a ****ing joke. Should have just paid the man his original purpose for willing to still fight.
> 
> Greedy tossers!


I would think his pay had he fought MJ will be on top of the show money pay Tony already got for fighting Khabib originally. But I could see why it feels sore to have to fight a last minute new opponent for less money.



HenDoggy said:


> I think he's going to do fine at ww, the only match up I see him having trouble would be Woodley and Maia(prob some others I'm forgetting about).


Man, Khabib vs Maia would actually be a very interesting bout. Barring how much bigger Maia is on Khabib.


----------



## VanDamMan

Vitor looked great at first. 


He grew that old man glass chin though. They all get it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Wow, this card was awesome. It certainly made up for 209. Looks like I spoke to soon with shogun. I still think his chin is suspect though but it was solid enough tonight. That barboza ko was crazy he has a good chance of getting that belt. Would be insane matchup against mcgregor but I think he still gets kod. I think it's time for vitor to hang up those gloves..


----------



## SeaMaster

Do you guys think it will ever be a fight McGregor vs Habib? Think it will be legendary


----------



## HenDoggy

SeaMaster said:


> Do you guys think it will ever be a fight McGregor vs Habib? Think it will be legendary


Nah cause he missed weight. I think ferguson vs mcgrgor is more likely and I'm 50/50 on who wins in that one. Probably ferguson by sub.


----------



## green9206

Hi guys am a big fan of mma. I watch ufc, bellator and other stuff like onefc. 
That one punch KO of Corey by Manuwa was amazing. 
Looking forward to UFC 210 even though its not a good card. Rooting for DC to win. Weidman /Mousasi should be good too.


----------



## Kevin001

I just can't wait to see DJ win again. April 18 on cable tv I think.


----------



## Stormlight

SeaMaster said:


> Do you guys think it will ever be a fight McGregor vs Habib? Think it will be legendary


They're yet again trying to make Khabib vs Ferguson happen. If it does, the winner of that will fight Conor. Khabib's only chance. If that fight never takes place, then Ferguson has pretty much jumped over Khabib and will be Conor's next opponent. Khabib missing weight is the worst thing to ever happen to his career, that fight was way too important to miss like that. Conor will never fight him unless Khabib beats Tony.

That being said, all Conor cares about right now is Mayweather, so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## VanDamMan

Kevin001 said:


> I just can't wait to see DJ win again. April 18 on cable tv I think.


Watching him is almost like watching an artist.

Matt Hume did a good job with him.


----------



## Stormlight

VanDamMan said:


> Watching him is almost like watching an artist.


I feel terrified every time he fights though. Never want him to lose. He almost got flash KO'd in his last fight and gave me a heart attack. Hope he strangles Reis quickly and gets it over with lol.


----------



## JDsays

Stormlight said:


> They're yet again trying to make Khabib vs Ferguson happen. If it does, the winner of that will fight Conor. Khabib's only chance. If that fight never takes place, then Ferguson has pretty much jumped over Khabib and will be Conor's next opponent. Khabib missing weight is the worst thing to ever happen to his career, that fight was way too important to miss like that. Conor will never fight him unless Khabib beats Tony.
> 
> That being said, all Conor cares about right now is Mayweather, so we'll see how that goes...


http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...g-khabib-nurmagomedov-vs-tony-ferguson-030417

According to this, right now it looks uncertain that Khabib vs Ferguson will happen.

I was so upset when the fight got cancelled. Apparently, this isn't the first time Khabib pulled out of a fight, it's happened something like 4x before this one. He really needs to figure it out.


----------



## JDsays

Pete Beale said:


> GSP vs Bisping official.
> 
> I'm tired of the bull**** in MMA.
> 
> There's a good chance this will backfire and GSP loses this fight though imo.


The funny thing is that GSP is a favorite to win the match. That's hilarious.


----------



## green9206

Bellator 175 was good. Recently been watching some older Bellator events. 162 and 163 were good as well. So many first round finishes.


----------



## Kevin001

DC made it look easy. Rematch with Gustafsson should be next...if he wins ofc. 

How about Gegard though....he needs a huge fight next, he is close to a title shot.


----------



## green9206

Such a controversial ppv. Next week is going to be good too.


----------



## ManInAShed

Who do you guys think is pound for pound the greatest fighter of all time? I'd say it's Fedor, I can't wait for Bellator 180 for his return, plus Silva vs. Sonnen, it's gonna be a sick event.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Rumble's performance seems so sketchy. It was nothing like the Rumble I expected. Then he retires. Lots of conspiracy that UFC offered him loads of $$$ to lose and take a long sabbatical. Just so DC can rematch with Jones. 

And its sad to see Weidman has look worse in each fight ever since he lost his title. And it looked like he was trying to take advantage of the NYSAC rule banning one handed being labeled as a grounded opponent. Looked like he mistimed it and it screwed himself. But it was weird that the doctor stopped the fight. Weird series of circumstances. 

I do look forward to Namajunas and Waterson. I will be rooting for Waterson since she's older and doesn't have much time left in her mma career. But I think Namajunas takes it. She has more length, dexterity and uses her reach and distance very well along with a good striking arsenal and background. Pretty sure Waterson will have trouble closing the striking distance or getting Namajunas to the ground. Weird that UFC is marketing this fight as the headliner over DJ and Reis though.


----------



## Kevin001

DJ looks to tie the record tonight. This guy looks unstoppable and he is classy. Love watching him fight.


----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> Who do you guys think is pound for pound the greatest fighter of all time? I'd say it's Fedor, I can't wait for Bellator 180 for his return, plus Silva vs. Sonnen, it's gonna be a sick event.


Overall? Not sure but The Spider as far as the UFC goes.


----------



## Kevin001

Its not even fair. DJ is simply the best........ever?


----------



## rdrr

karate hottie


----------



## Kevin001

Whittaker also made a statement tonight, wow.


----------



## VanDamMan

Kevin001 said:


> Its not even fair. DJ is simply the best........ever?


It's all basic bread and butter stuff. No flashy BS.

The extra muscle did slow him down a tad though.

I'd love to see him move up a weight class.


----------



## Kevin001

VanDamMan said:


> It's all basic bread and butter stuff. No flashy BS.
> 
> The extra muscle did slow him down a tad though.
> 
> I'd love to see him move up a weight class.


Its hard to see anyone beating anytime soon. Getting better and better in my eyes.


----------



## VanDamMan

Kevin001 said:


> Its hard to see anyone beating anytime soon. Getting better and better in my eyes.


Yeah Matt Hume is really good about that whole Japanese-Kaizen approach. I think he got it from his Pancrase Pride days.

Long time ago I was lucky enough to train at AMC. It was the most exhausting thing I've done in my life. I can't even imagine DJ's routine.


----------



## green9206

Robert Whittaker with the upset win! 
Karate Hottie losing felt bad but she will rebound from this loss. 
Also shout out to Brooklyn, she is most beautiful and sexiest of the UFC octagon girls.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I would love to see DJ set the consecutive title defense record and maybe even defend it a few more times afterwards before moving up to 135. I do love to see him fight TJ and Garbrandt while he's still at his prime at least.

But sad to see another DJ headliner event setting another record low viewership.



VanDamMan said:


> Long time ago I was lucky enough to train at AMC. It was the most exhausting thing I've done in my life. I can't even imagine DJ's routine.


You sound like you have quite a training background and have some cool stories. Trained with anyone interesting?

Yeah probably easier with someone's DJ's size to do those reps.


----------



## VanDamMan

Pogowiff said:


> You sound like you have quite a training background and have some cool stories. Trained with anyone interesting?
> 
> Yeah probably easier with someone's DJ's size to do those reps.


I've dabbled in alot of things. Wouldn't say I was ever fight ready.

I missed out on the Golden Years. So not too many UFC guys. A ton of Japanese guys that didn't speak English. Was fun trying to drill with them and tell them what to do with body language. They picked it up pretty well though.

I guess the biggest name at the time was Chris Leben. Was really a technical fighter in the gym. Funny how it never came through in fights though.


----------



## Pongowaffle

VanDamMan said:


> I've dabbled in alot of things. Wouldn't say I was ever fight ready.
> 
> I missed out on the Golden Years. So not too many UFC guys. A ton of Japanese guys that didn't speak English. Was fun trying to drill with them and tell them what to do with body language. They picked it up pretty well though.
> 
> I guess the biggest name at the time was Chris Leben. Was really a technical fighter in the gym. Funny how it never came through in fights though.


Cool man. Yeah I loved Chris Leben fights back in the days. I always see him as an all out brawler rather than a technical fighter lol. Funny.


----------



## green9206

GSP vs Bisping fight is off Dana has confirmed. 
Yoel will get the next title shot. 
Excited for Stipe vs JDS.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Something tells me the reason for GSP Bisping fight being off is because they are secretly trying to book GSP Conor. Regardless, I cannot see Bisping getting through Yoel unless Yoel gets popped again for drug tests.


----------



## Kevin001

Good wins by Maia, Joanna, and Stipe. Also how can you not root for Edgar, guy has been doing it for a long time.


----------



## green9206

UFC 211 was great. Lots of fun fights. Didn't expect JDS to go down so easy but then again all it takes is one punch.


----------



## HenDoggy

Yeah, you'll go down pretty quick if you are basically standing right behind the cage waiting for him to unload on you. One of the worse game plans I've seen in awhile. I think stipe kos Cain as well.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Hard to imagine anyone in the 115 division dethroning Joanna anytime soon.

Impressive fight from Masvidal and being able to fend off Maia's grappling for all 3 rounds while being so close to winning the fight himself.



HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, you'll go down pretty quick if you are basically standing right behind the cage waiting for him to unload on you. One of the worse game plans I've seen in awhile. I think stipe kos Cain as well.


Yeah no clue what JDS was doing when he got rocked and backed up and stood stationary. Stipe's boxing looked pretty bad too, and he was just recklessly throwing flurries. But nice execution in his part in pulling the trigger when he knew he was hurt. Hoping for a good version of Cain to come back to hopefully make that division more interesting.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pogowiff said:


> Hard to imagine anyone in the 115 division dethroning Joanna anytime soon.
> 
> Impressive fight from Masvidal and being able to fend off Maia's grappling for all 3 rounds while being so close to winning the fight himself.
> 
> Yeah no clue what JDS was doing when he got rocked and backed up and stood stationary. Stipe's boxing looked pretty bad too, and he was just recklessly throwing flurries. But nice execution in his part in pulling the trigger when he knew he was hurt. Hoping for a good version of Cain to come back to hopefully make that division more interesting.


The skill gap between JJ and the rest of the division is crazy. Andrade is probably legit top 3 in the division and she embarrassed her. I hope she takes the 125 belt too.

I don't know why people were giving overeem a hard time for running and resetting in the center against mioic. That was actually a good idea xD. I thought he looked good(well for a hw anyways).

Jason knight is looking very good too. Maybe have him and yair duke it out next.


----------



## rdrr

Do people still buy PPVs, just wondering


----------



## green9206

rdrr said:


> Do people still buy PPVs, just wondering


We don't have ppv in my country, they show them for free on espn channel.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> The skill gap between JJ and the rest of the division is crazy. Andrade is probably legit top 3 in the division and she embarrassed her. I hope she takes the 125 belt too.
> 
> I don't know why people were giving overeem a hard time for running and resetting in the center against mioic. That was actually a good idea xD. I thought he looked good(well for a hw anyways).
> 
> Jason knight is looking very good too. Maybe have him and yair duke it out next.


I think JJ's reach and height advantage made up much easier for her to beat Andrade. Even then, Andrade caught her with few good punches in the beginning. had Andrade be physically closer to JJ's size, I could see her giving JJ trouble. I can't see anyone beating JJ now aside from Karolina or Claudia Gadelha again maybe. Namajunas I doubt can.

Yeah in his first few UFC fights after he was off the roids, he was more aggressive and less cautious and he got KO in all of them. He built a little win streak when he fought more cautious. His win over JDS was a great example. And he was very close to TKO ing Miocic too this way.


----------



## green9206

If you guys were to fight in the UFC what weight class would you fight in? 
What's your walk around weight and how much weight you would cut to reach the desired weight class?


----------



## rdrr

green9206 said:


> If you guys were to fight in the UFC what weight class would you fight in?
> What's your walk around weight and how much weight you would cut to reach the desired weight class?


hmm if i had an 8 week training camp? walking weight is around 150lbs, could make 125 no problem.

I think about this question sometimes. Thing is if I am training like a ufc fighter my walking weight would drop significantly, so i'd have to gain weight and muscle, then cut.


----------



## green9206

rdrr said:


> hmm if i had an 8 week training camp? walking weight is around 150lbs, could make 125 no problem.
> 
> I think about this question sometimes. Thing is if I am training like a ufc fighter my walking weight would drop significantly, so i'd have to gain weight and muscle, then cut.


I'm 125 lbs so I wouldn't have to cut any weight at all lmao.

Did any of you watch the Chael Sonnen vs Tito Ortiz fight at Bellator 170?
Do you think Chael threw the fight?


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait for the Aldo vs Holloway fight......should be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

Demetrius Johnson vs TJ Dillashaw? Lets go.....TJ better bring it. August can't come fast enough.


----------



## HenDoggy

What a masterful performance by Gustafson. It would be interesting to see him rematch Cormier or jones.


----------



## Pongowaffle

HenDoggy said:


> What a masterful performance by Gustafson. It would be interesting to see him rematch Cormier or jones.


A few days before the fight, Jones is gonna be caught catapulting puppies into a pit of fire. Then Gus will be his last minute replacement.


----------



## green9206

Manuwa will be the replacement not Gus.


----------



## Kevin001

Aldo can really put himself back on the map by destroying Holloway tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Holloway by TKO! Wow! He is for real.


----------



## green9206

Kevin001 said:


> Holloway by TKO! Wow! He is for real.


How can you be sure he's for real? I have heard about him, have seen him on tv and Internet but not yet seen him in real life so he could not be real?


----------



## Kevin001

green9206 said:


> How can you be sure he's for real? I have heard about him, have seen him on tv and Internet but not yet seen him in real life so he could not be real?


I've seen him no worries .


----------



## Kevin001

Cormier doesn't have a shot in hell to win but I like his confidence.


----------



## green9206

Hunt vs Lewis. 
Interested to watch the fight.


----------



## green9206

Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor set for August 26.


----------



## Kevin001

Nice bounce back win for Holm last night.


----------



## green9206

Damn boring main card last night. 
Hopefully Bellator 180 will be good. 
Also anyone think Conor has any chance against Floyd? Lol.


----------



## green9206

Bellator 180 was crazy. 
Fedor got demolished so quickly. 
That ankle injury to Chandler looked so painful yet he wanted to continue fighting. 
Johnny Hendricks missing weight again LOL and losing. 
Good week of MMA entertainment.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Seems like a failure ending for Bellators 180 event though. Chandler/Primus end with a fluke weird win. Fedor/Mittrione end with the legend being KO in a minute, when Bellator was probably trying to milk out any marketability before Fedor finally retires for real. Sonnen Wanderlei was pretty lackluster, but Sonnen was at least pretty dominant. I would love to see Fedor/Chael go at it. I can see Fedor winning and then retiring on a win over a big name. 

Oh and Lawler is Cerrone is scrapped for the card. I cannot wait to see that fight, so a little bummed out.


----------



## green9206

Very excited for UFC 213.

Werdum vs Overreem 
I predict this fight to go to decision with Werdum winning via split decision. 

Whittaker vs Romero
Whittaker via split decision. 

Nunes vs Shevchenko 
Nunes via KO in the 3rd.


----------



## Kevin001

How about Whittaker? Wow.....the kid has been spectacular so far.


----------



## Pongowaffle

The Michael Johnson and Justin Gaethje fight deserves to be Round of the Year. That was something.



Kevin001 said:


> How about Whittaker? Wow.....the kid has been spectacular so far.


Seems like a nice guy too. Unless some freak thing goes wrong for him, I cannot see him not killing Bisping for the Undisputed title shall they do end up fighting.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> Seems like a nice guy too. Unless some freak thing goes wrong for him, I cannot see him not killing Bisping for the Undisputed title shall they do end up fighting.


Yup


----------



## Dissipated

These press conferences with Mcgregor and Mayweather were amusing lol.


----------



## cinto

Dissipated said:


> These press conferences with Mcgregor and Mayweather were amusing lol.


Hahaha I've had a ball so far. I really enjoy Floyd's stillness and demeanor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinto

Calderwood and Calvillo tomorrow as undercard, can not wait.

And Gunnar for main event, he's talented and stoic. I really enjoy a few European fighters in the UFC. Talking of Euro fighters, one of my faves is Gustafsson. A bit pf savagery in there but a true warrior of the sport.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Calderwood and Calvillo tomorrow as undercard, can not wait.
> 
> And Gunnar for main event, he's talented and stoic. I really enjoy a few European fighters in the UFC. Talking of Euro fighters, one of my faves is Gustafsson. A bit pf savagery in there but a true warrior of the sport.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You watch MMA? :O

:mushy


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> You watch MMA? :O
> 
> :mushy


Yeah. I watch mainly just the UFC.
I started off occasionally watching fights a few years ago, to watching a lot of fights now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Yeah. I watch mainly just the UFC.
> I started off occasionally watching fights a few years ago, to watching a lot of fights now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sweet I don't see too many chicks into that. :smile2:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I watch mainly just the UFC.
> I started off occasionally watching fights a few years ago, to watching a lot of fights now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet I don't see too many chicks into that.
Click to expand...

I tried talking about it to my friend but i don't think she's really listening. Lol

After all, it's brutal.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I tried talking about it to my friend but i don't think she's really listening. Lol
> 
> After all, it's brutal.


Well I guess you're friend isn't as cool as you. :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried talking about it to my friend but i don't think she's really listening. Lol
> 
> After all, it's brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess you're friend isn't as cool as you.
Click to expand...

Hahaha thanks Kev.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Hahaha thanks Kev.




Who's your favorite fighter? Mine was Jose Aldo but idk now.....I like Demetrius Johnson a lot.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha thanks Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's your favorite fighter? Mine was Jose Aldo but idk now.....I like Demetrius Johnson a lot.
Click to expand...

Jose was good. And i say was because i guess his time was up, that style he had wasn't going to work for everyone.

Why do you think Demetrius declined the Dillashaw fight?

I really do like Gustafsson, Amanda Nunez, Cormier and some more, idk of any favorites.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Jose was good. And i say was because i guess his time was up, that style he had wasn't going to work for everyone.
> 
> Why do you think Demetrius declined the Dillashaw fight?
> 
> I really do like Gustafsson, Amanda Nunez, Cormier and some more, idk of any favorites.


True. Did he decline? Idk I think he wants that Silva record so one more title defense and he has it.

All good fighters.

So um are you single? Will you marry me? :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose was good. And i say was because i guess his time was up, that style he had wasn't going to work for everyone.
> 
> Why do you think Demetrius declined the Dillashaw fight?
> 
> I really do like Gustafsson, Amanda Nunez, Cormier and some more, idk of any favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Did he decline? Idk I think he wants that Silva record so one more title defense and he has it.
> 
> All good fighters.
> 
> So um are you single? Will you marry me?
Click to expand...

You could be right about Demetrius.

I am single, but i have anxiety and thats messy. lol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> You could be right about Demetrius.
> 
> I am single, but i have anxiety and thats messy. lol


Yeah definitely want to see him move up soon though oh wait if TJ was challenging him for his belt (flyweight) than thats different. DJ should fight then.

Messy? I'm not afraid to get dirty lol.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could be right about Demetrius.
> 
> I am single, but i have anxiety and thats messy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely want to see him move up soon though oh wait if TJ was challenging him for his belt (flyweight) than thats different. DJ should fight then.
> 
> Messy? I'm not afraid to get dirty lol.
Click to expand...

Being a champ ain't easy. You don't want to get ridiculed for declining fights.

Ok, when's the wedding?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Being a champ ain't easy. You don't want to get ridiculed for declining fights.
> 
> Ok, when's the wedding?


I would love to see that fight though.

Hmm as soon as you want  lol


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a champ ain't easy. You don't want to get ridiculed for declining fights.
> 
> Ok, when's the wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that fight though.
> 
> Hmm as soon as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Teej n Deej.

We are really on this thread like this.hahah


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Teej n Deej.
> 
> We are really on this thread like this.hahah


We can take it somewhere else if you want . Let me quit messing with you lol. I do think its hot you watch MMA though, don't know too many girls that do.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teej n Deej.
> 
> We are really on this thread like this.hahah
> 
> 
> 
> We can take it somewhere else if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me quit messing with you lol. I do think its hot you watch MMA though, don't know too many girls that do.
Click to expand...

Hot is a crazy way to describe it 

But yeah, not many girls do. I am grateful that i know of/enjoy it.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Hot is a crazy way to describe it
> 
> But yeah, not many girls do. I am grateful that i know of/enjoy it.


Haha yeah I'm grateful too :grin2:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot is a crazy way to describe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, not many girls do. I am grateful that i know of/enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah I'm grateful too
Click to expand...


----------



## Dissipated

Too bad Cody "dance-off" Grabrandt has some issues with his back.I looked forward to that fight with Tj after all the drama in TUF 25.


----------



## cinto

Remember Sonnen. Kinda miss him. That fight between Anderson and him is one of the greatest. He almost had that fight, but whyy? Oh yeah, he used up so much energy keeping Silva on the ground, his judgement was blurred. Anywho, it's old now.


----------



## Kevin001

Cormier-Jones fight just around the corner .


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Cormier-Jones fight just around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jones has one last shot at making this work. You have your chance, stay crime free and whatever else he's allegedly done. 
Corm, kinda love him, you know. Immature and funny with a short fuse.lol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Jones has one last shot at making this work. You have your chance, stay crime free and whatever else he's allegedly done.
> Corm, kinda love him, you know. Immature and funny with a short fuse.lol


Why don't I get notified when you quote me? :crying:

Hmm Jones should win but will he stay clean doubt it.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Why don't I get notified when you quote me? :crying:
> 
> Hmm Jones should win but will he stay clean doubt it.


The way you down played Jones with that line :haha

We all doubt him at this point. I don't like speaking negative of athletes but, psh.

Im surprised you aren't going for Corm?


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Why don't I get notified when you quote me? :crying:
> 
> SAS doesn't like me :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> The way you down played Jones with that line :haha
> 
> We all doubt him at this point. I don't like speaking negative of athletes but, psh.
> 
> Im surprised you aren't going for Corm?


Going for DC? Just because I'm from Louisiana? Lol. Oh no Jones will beat the black off him but Jones is still an addict so.



cinto said:


> SAS doesn't like me :grin2:


But I do 

I got both notifications this time


----------



## Kevin001

DJ is fighting Borg in September. He really wants that record......many will consider him the greatest.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Going for DC? Just because I'm from Louisiana? Lol. Oh no Jones will beat the black off him but Jones is still an addict so.
> 
> But I do
> 
> I got both notifications this time


To answer your question, yesss, where's the love to your fellow countrymen? :no lol
I know Jones is well rounded and the greatest but I've never rooted for him before.

Good, I told SAS they better fix that. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> To answer your question, yesss, where's the love to your fellow countrymen? :no lol
> I know Jones is well rounded and the greatest but I've never rooted for him before.
> 
> Good, I told SAS they better fix that. :laugh:


I don't like none of the Louisiana teams are the people tbh. But um Jones is just wayyyyy better so. Greatest? Slow your role little one.

Good :clap


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, yesss, where's the love to your fellow countrymen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I know Jones is well rounded and the greatest but I've never rooted for him before.
> 
> Good, I told SAS they better fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like none of the Louisiana teams are the people tbh. But um Jones is just wayyyyy better so. Greatest? Slow your role little one.
> 
> Good
Click to expand...

haha. Yeah, I'll take it down a notch, I didn't think he was either. Gustafsson won him, even though they still gave it to Jones in my opinion. All these robberies right? 
There's a fight today, I think i have FS1, idk.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> haha. Yeah, I'll take it down a notch, I didn't think he was either. Gustafsson won him, even though they still gave it to Jones in my opinion. All these robberies right?
> There's a fight today, I think i have FS1, idk.


Just quote me not both of us so I can get a notification lol. Jones won all his fights lol. Hmm Weidman fight tomorrow.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha. Yeah, I'll take it down a notch, I didn't think he was either. Gustafsson won him, even though they still gave it to Jones in my opinion. All these robberies right?
> There's a fight today, I think i have FS1, idk.
> 
> 
> 
> Just quote me not both of us so I can get a notification lol. Jones won all his fights lol. Hmm Weidman fight tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Lmao trust me I have tried. I'm not on a PC. I can't even get it right on here lol

Oh, tomorrow cool. I can watch it then.i like wrestlers. Weid has always been a beast in my eyes.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lmao trust me I have tried. I'm not on a PC. I can't even get it right on here lol
> 
> Oh, tomorrow cool. I can watch it then.i like wrestlers. Weid has always been a beast in my eyes.


Guess I'll just have to stalk your posts or this thread to see when you respond 

Yeah he was looking like an all time great but now he has to redeem himself.


----------



## Chevy396

No, I prefer good old fashioned boxing. There is too much junk on junk action in MMA.


----------



## cinto

@Kevin001
Yeah, he's winning, losing, mostly losing.
Wait, you said Jon won all his fights? You might have to check that Gus and Jones fight if you haven't. Oh, and I don't watch it like the way it sounds. haha do you?


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> No, I prefer good old fashioned boxing. There is too much junk on junk action in MMA.


Can't argue that.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> @Kevin001
> Yeah, he's winning, losing, mostly losing.
> Wait, you said Jon won all his fights? You might have to check that Gus and Jones fight if you haven't. Oh, and I don't watch it like the way it sounds. haha do you?


It was a close fight but Jones still won . Watch it the way it sounds? Haha don't know but one way to watch.



cinto said:


> Can't argue that.


Boxing is so boring most of the time.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Kevin001
> Yeah, he's winning, losing, mostly losing.
> Wait, you said Jon won all his fights? You might have to check that Gus and Jones fight if you haven't. Oh, and I don't watch it like the way it sounds. haha do you?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a close fight but Jones still won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Watch it the way it sounds? Haha don't know but one way to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boxing is so boring most of the time.
Click to expand...

It's okay. But when you have people like Floyd doing what he does in there, it's boring and a waste of time.

The junk on junk action is severe, but that's Jiu Jitsu and ground game for you, I don't mind. lol

Close fight, let's just agree to disagree lol. I'm not too sure how they're judging anyway.


----------



## scooby

I'm so over hearing about Conor. I have no interest at all in watching these press conferences and the shenanigans they get up to.


----------



## cinto

I enjoy embedded.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I enjoy embedded.


:high5


----------



## cinto

If you get poked in a fight, tell the ref. Nothing worse then losing because you are seeing double. In Scotland.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Weidman needs a win more than pretty much anyone off a three fight losing streak and fighting in his hometown. I don't think he will get the win though. His cardio is really bad and that's one of Gastelum's strengths. Its either early finish or Gastelum's fight to lose.


----------



## MobiusX

the most exciting fighting sport to me isn't boxing or mma, it's Muay Thai and Kickboxing


----------



## cinto

Weidman is too big, too strong, too long. Gastelum should not be winning, he is too standard, nothing exciting about him.He speaks better than he really is. If Chris loses, then that probably means he's declined immensely.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Weidman is too big, too strong, too long. Gastelum should not be winning, he is too standard, nothing exciting about him.He speaks better than he really is. If Chris loses, then that probably means he's declined immensely.


Idk we'll see. Gastelum lost twice but both were razor thin.


----------



## TerminalBlue

cinto said:


> Weidman is too big, too strong, too long. Gastelum should not be winning, he is too standard, nothing exciting about him.He speaks better than he really is. If Chris loses, then that probably means he's declined immensely.


Maybe he is too big but he only has 1 round or maybe 1.5 rounds to really demonstrate that. After that, he has nothing left. He has to get the early KO, TKO or submission. I agree Gastelum isn't that great but cardio is one of his biggest strengths and that is Weidman's worst attribute.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Idk we'll see. Gastelum lost twice but both were razor thin.


His last three fights were to older dudes thoigh, and then he's behaving like he's elite. Obviously anything can happen when you weight in the variables, but I think Weid [should] be winning as far as fighters go. Gastelum is a welterweight after all.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Gastelum is a welterweight after all.


Hmm not really he missed weight a lot. He looks good at middleweight. I'm rooting for Chris but Gastelum could win this.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm not really he missed weight a lot. He looks good at middleweight. I'm rooting for Chris but Gastelum could win this.


Missed weigh at [welterweight]. A lot of fighters look good in higher divisions but that doesn't mean they belong there.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Missed weigh at [welterweight]. A lot of fighters look good in higher divisions but that doesn't mean they belong there.


What? Lol. Little lady look at the facts....he beat Marquardt, Kennedy, and Hall at Middleweight. Always was a middleweight.......was too heavy at welterweight. The guy could easily be a champ right now.....should be a good fight.


----------



## cinto

TerminalBlue said:


> Maybe he is too big but he only has 1 round or maybe 1.5 rounds to really demonstrate that. After that, he has nothing left. He has to get the early KO, TKO or submission. I agree Gastelum isn't that great but cardio is one of his biggest strengths and that is Weidman's worst attribute.


I'd say Weid is more of a three round fighter. Definitely you're right. Im sure he's going to wrestle a lot, and that's gonna take it out of him, but Gastelum is going to have to land a miracle in there. Not 100% doubting Gastelum but if Weidman shows up, no chance.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> What? Lol. Little lady look at the facts....he beat Marquardt, Kennedy, and Hall at Middleweight. Always was a middleweight.......was too heavy at welterweight. The guy could easily be a champ right now.....should be a good fight.


Lol firstly I just want to say who the fook are those guys? No offense. Marquardt got caught juicing, Kennedy is older, when you fight Hall you don't know who you are going to get that night. One fight he's getting knocked out, other fight hes knocking out. No future champions there.


----------



## TerminalBlue

cinto said:


> I'd say Weid is more of a three round fighter. Definitely you're right. Im sure he's going to wrestle a lot, and that's gonna take it out of him, but Gastelum is going to have to land a miracle in there. Not 100% doubting Gastelum but if Weidman shows up, no chance.


Gastelum doesn't have to land a miracle. He could win rounds 3, 4 and 5 (maybe even round 2) and win a decision or maybe Weidman is so tired and Gastelum wins by TKO over a completely gassed out Weidman in rounds 4 or 5.

On the other side, Weidman has to win in round 1 or round 2 only. He can't win round 4 or 5. He could maybe win round 3 but usually gasses out early round 2 so it's not likely. So his best path to victory is early stoppage or somehow pull off winning rounds 1, 2 and 3.

Either way, I'm looking forward to this fight. It's a great moment for both fighters. Can't wait to see who comes out with the win. I'll pick Gastelum by 5th round TKO over a completely gassed out Weidman. Wouldn't be surprised with 1st round TKO for Weidman though. He should put everything he has into that first round.


----------



## cinto

TerminalBlue said:


> Gastelum doesn't have to land a miracle. He could win rounds 3, 4 and 5 (maybe even round 2) and win a decision or maybe Weidman is so tired and Gastelum wins by TKO over a completely gassed out Weidman in rounds 4 or 5.
> 
> On the other side, Weidman has to win in round 1 or round 2 only. He can't win round 4 or 5. He could maybe win round 3 but usually gasses out early round 2 so it's not likely. So his best path to victory is early stoppage or somehow pull off winning rounds 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> Either way, I'm looking forward to this fight. It's a great moment for both fighters. Can't wait to see who comes out with the win. I'll pick Gastelum by 5th round TKO over a completely gassed out Weidman. Wouldn't be surprised with 1st round TKO for Weidman though. He should put everything he has into that first round.


I've never seen Gastelum go one on one with a great fighter. Weidman is better than all the fighters he has fought. You're saying Weidman can't win 4 or 5, but neither can Gastelum against a top 5 middle weight. Then if he wins, he's definitely not getting past Jacare, who doesn't have much of a stand up game, but can still beat him. And imagine top 3. Who said Kelvin's take down defense, power and grappling are good enough?

Now I know Im being bold by saying this, but I'm just going off what i have seen. Good luck to them.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lol firstly I just want to say who the fook are those guys? No offense. Marquardt got caught juicing, Kennedy is older, when you fight Hall you don't know who you are going to get that night. One fight he's getting knocked out, other fight hes knocking out. No future champions there.


I know they're trash just saying he can fight at Middleweight, nothing new to him. He's at his best at middleweight.



cinto said:


> Then if he wins, he's definitely not getting past Jacare, who doesn't have much of a stand up game, but can still beat him.


Why you brought up this guy? Lol. Just because he's #4? He just lost and he juices so Gastelum might get someone better .


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol firstly I just want to say who the fook are those guys? No offense. Marquardt got caught juicing, Kennedy is older, when you fight Hall you don't know who you are going to get that night. One fight he's getting knocked out, other fight hes knocking out. No future champions there.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're trash just saying he can fight at Middleweight, nothing new to him. He's at his best at middleweight.
> 
> 
> 
> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if he wins, he's definitely not getting past Jacare, who doesn't have much of a stand up game, but can still beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up this guy? Lol. Just because he's #4? He just lost and he juices so Gastelum might get someone better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hypothetically speaking if he were to go down the line.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Hypothetically speaking if he were to go down the line.


Hmmm ok. We'll see.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm the lower ranked fighter is the favorite tonight. This should be an epic fight. I'm going for Weidman but it will be close.


----------



## Kevin001

Welp Weidman dominated.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

I was a boxing fan until MMA took over


----------



## cinto

Nothing new here. lmao


----------



## green9206

Weidman winning was a surprise to me. Yeah he had height, weight and reach advantage but kelvin looked great while Weidman was surely was under lot of pressure. Glad he proved doubters wrong.


----------



## MobiusX

I was born the same year Chris Weidman was and also from the same county in Long Island he's from. I even went to the same community college he did so we probably went at the same time if he went right after high school. I am glad he won but I don't understand why is it that the UFC didn't let him go after his 3rd lost? They do this with many fighters like Ivan Menjivar.


----------



## cinto

Contract obligations, and he beat a guy that people considered GOAT. You'd have to (seriously) decline before they let you go, and even then Weidman will always be a name. Ronda is still on contract and well, you already know her story.


----------



## Kevin001

I got Maia over Woodley.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> I got Maia over Woodley.


I can't with you, Kev.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I can't with you, Kev.


Just watch my dear .


----------



## cinto

Cerrone and Lawler this Saturday, my oh my.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Cerrone and Lawler this Saturday, my oh my.


Cerrone always loses the big fights, Lawler will win no doubt. Let me leave you alone lol.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone and Lawler this Saturday, my oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone always loses the big fights, Lawler will win no doubt. Let me leave you alone lol.
Click to expand...

It's an even fight. Cerrone is a slow starter, Lawler is flat footed, he has to keep up with his speed which Cerrone isn't too speedy himself.

You're not bothering me at all, just get a few affairs in order lol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> It's an even fight. Cerrone is a slow starter, Lawler is flat footed, he has to keep up with his speed which Cerrone isn't too speedy himself.
> 
> You're not bothering me at all, just get a few affairs in order lol


Psshhh Lawler might be the best in that division, Cerrone needs to go back to lightweight. He got destroyed by RDA 2x what the hell do you think Lawler will do to him lol. Good snack for the main meal I guess.


----------



## cinto

Cerrone would look better at lightweight, true. But then you have those beasts down there and that's scary too. Lawler best in that division, no I'd say Tyron, yeap.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Meh Woodley is ok still think Lawler would win in a rematch and Maia about to get that belt so.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Meh Woodley is ok still think Lawler would win in a rematch and Maia about to get that belt so.


Maybe you should hang with me and learn a bit more. Lolol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Maybe you should hang with me and learn a bit more. Lolol


I just about to say the same thing. Maybe I could teach you a thing or two. Obvious you need my help. Your mind is clouded. :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should hang with me and learn a bit more. Lolol
> 
> 
> 
> I just about to say the same thing. Maybe I could teach you a thing or two. Obvious you need my help. Your mind is clouded.
Click to expand...

It is?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> It is?


Yup lol


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup lol
Click to expand...

Cerrone and Lawler, I don't really have predictions but Lawler is slow so no way he is better than Woodley, that's old news that he's still the best welterweight. Please don't be a Woodley doubter.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Cerrone and Lawler, I don't really have predictions but Lawler is slow so no way he is better than Woodley, that's old news that he's still the best welterweight. Please don't be a Woodley doubter.


We'll see this weekend. He barely won against Thompson. If he beats Maia I'll be a believer.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone and Lawler, I don't really have predictions but Lawler is slow so no way he is better than Woodley, that's old news that he's still the best welterweight. Please don't be a Woodley doubter.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see this weekend. He barely won against Thompson. If he beats Maia I'll be a believer.
Click to expand...

Stop. By the way, you said you needed a ride Tuesday, yeah I'll take you and while I'm down there, I'll root for Corm and the Saints!


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Stop. By the way, you said you needed a ride Tuesday, yeah I'll take you and while I'm down there, I'll root for Corm and the Saints!


Haha don't need a ride anymore. You live close? But please stop...Cormier is about to get beat badly and the Saints not even making the playoffs.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. By the way, you said you needed a ride Tuesday, yeah I'll take you and while I'm down there, I'll root for Corm and the Saints!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha don't need a ride anymore. You live close? But please stop...Cormier is about to get beat badly and the Saints not even making the playoffs.
Click to expand...

Yeah he will most likely lose but I root for him. No I don't. Saints are still the Saints.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Saints are still the aints.


Yep


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saints are still the aints.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

Lolol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lolol


I love me some Brees but I'm a Pats fan for life. I'll cut off one of my fingers if it guaranteed us repeating this year .


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Brees but I'm a Pats fan for life. I'll cut off one of my fingers if it guaranteed us repeating this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ew and ew lol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Ew and ew lol


----------



## Cannabislove

MMA is awesome and I'm glad other "leagues" like Bellator are gaining more traction ever since that stupid Reebok deal UFC pulled on their fighters.

Try jiu jitsu if you're interested in trying any of the disciplines in MMA. Less likely to get brain damage, its a hell of a workout and its a lot of fun!!


----------



## cinto

I will try Jiu Jitsu, maybe. it's too late to do wrestling. I like kickboxing. I have a 70 inch reach advantage. (Long as arms and hands) I should of done something!

Good thing Bellator hasn't turned their backs on their fighters.


----------



## green9206

If you have 70 inch reach advantage, you should try boxing. 
You could stand 8 feet from your opponent and still punch him.


----------



## cinto

Ideally yes, but I would not be able to be a boxer, I can barely watch it. *Booo* to me.


----------



## rdrr

mma reach measurement is really wingspan. i dont know why they do that but i think boxing does it proper per arm... for perspective jon jones has an 84 inch "reach".


----------



## cinto




----------



## Kevin001

I feel sorry for that Tonya chick.


----------



## MobiusX

I don't know why kickboxing and muay thai aren't popular in the US compared to boxing and mma. Ground fighting can be boring especially when the guy is just on top of his opponent not really doing anything and boxing is 1 dimensional. Kickboxing and Muay Thai, Muay Thai especially is the closest to a complete discipline where you have the most options and weapons. Even Mayweather attended Kickboxing Glory event in person and enjoyed it.


----------



## cinto

@kev, It's sad for anyone who has to face Cris. They need to go in there with a helmet. Love her though, Cris seems like such a sweetie.


----------



## cinto

Well if you're a great Jiu Jitsu fighter than its better than Muay Thai imo. Like the Diaz brothers or Maia. Boxing is a blue collar blood sport that people will pay to see. That it is still a popular sport to this day, shows how barbaric America can be.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> @kev, It's sad for anyone who has to face Cris. They need to go in there with a helmet. Love her though, Cris seems like such a sweetie.


Just hope she doesn't test positive .


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kev, It's sad for anyone who has to face Cris. They need to go in there with a helmet. Love her though, Cris seems like such a sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope she doesn't test positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Lmao I wonder if that's sarcasm or serious or both.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lmao I wonder if that's sarcasm or serious or both.


Take it how you want it .


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao I wonder if that's sarcasm or serious or both.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it how you want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Lmao. Why must i find this stuff funny.
Will do.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lmao. Why must i find this stuff funny.
> Will do.


You're easily entertained I like that


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao. Why must i find this stuff funny.
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> You're easily entertained I like that
Click to expand...

Apparently you like flirting too.lol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Apparently you like flirting too.lol


Who me? Psshh I don't know how to do that girl


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you like flirting too.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Who me? Psshh I don't know how to do that girl
Click to expand...

Wow. Too bad, all along I thought you were decent hehe


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Wow. Too bad, all along I thought you were decent hehe


Decent? At flirting? Thanks :grin2:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Too bad, all along I thought you were decent hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Decent? At flirting? Thanks
Click to expand...

Wait is this an MMA thread, you'd still get beat lolol. You're cute though


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Wait is this an MMA thread, you'd still get beat lolol. You're cute though


Beat? By who? :haha I don't workout for nothing lol

Right back at ya


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is this an MMA thread, you'd still get beat lolol. You're cute though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat? By who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't workout for nothing lol
> 
> Right back at ya
Click to expand...

Im so happy you replied lmao *cringe. I meant as in predictions and whatnot. Not physically.


----------



## JDsays

Who do you guys/girls have for this weekends UFC?

The main card is stacked but I'm hyped for the Jones vs Cormier rematch.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Im so happy you replied lmao *cringe. I meant as in predictions and whatnot. Not physically.


Yeah I know I was just messing with you lol.


----------



## Kevin001

JDsays said:


> Who do you guys/girls have for this weekends UFC?
> 
> The main card is stacked but I'm hyped for the Jones vs Cormier rematch.


Maia
Lawler
Cyborg
Jones

oh I like Barao too


----------



## cinto

JDsays said:


> Who do you guys/girls have for this weekends UFC?
> 
> The main card is stacked but I'm hyped for the Jones vs Cormier rematch.


I can not wait for that fight, Im obsessed with Cormier. He is my man crush lol my inspiration. But i can't say who's gonna win. The two year gap from Jones really makes it hard for us to know what's gonna happen.

Remember Cormier won decisively against my favorite fighter Gustafsson who is a ****ing animal, where as imo Jones lost when he fought Gustafsson.

Cerrone
Cyborg 
Woodley, I like him so much and is so doubted.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so happy you replied lmao *cringe. I meant as in predictions and whatnot. Not physically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know I was just messing with you lol.
Click to expand...

Lmao all these cute white boy memes


----------



## scooby

This thread...wtf is this.


----------



## TheAbundanceGuy

Fan here and used to compete! Trained with John Kavanagh in Dublin  He worked a lot on mindset, visualisation, brain engagement, real scenarios etc. Best training I've ever had, from a world class coach.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lmao all these cute white boy memes


Would you prefer cute black boys lol. I don't know your type girl.

Sidenote Cormier is a good fighter but his body says other wise, chubby short guy just seems very unlikely he beats Jones hell I don't think he beats the Sweden again.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao all these cute white boy memes
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer cute black boys lol. I don't know your type girl.
> 
> Sidenote Cormier is a good fighter but his body says other wise, chubby short guy just seems very unlikely he beats Jones hell I don't think he beats the Sweden again.
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't lol, just wanted to mention they were cute.

Chubby short guy that is way too talented. Probably not enough to beat Jon, but then again thats something we will see. I wouldn't be shocked if he won. You're talking about the champion here, that has defended the title, by beating bigger guys.

By the way short for the light heavyweight division or just in general?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> No I wouldn't lol, just wanted to mention they were cute.
> 
> Chubby short guy that is way too talented. Probably not enough to beat Jon, but then again thats something we will see. I wouldn't be shocked if he won. You're talking about the champion here, that has defended the title, by beating bigger guys.
> 
> By the way short for the light heavyweight division or just in general?


You wouldn't? Considering I'm majority black this burns lol. Hmm yeah he had a great career but against the longer fighters he really has to be on top of his game. He average for a man but short for that division....them boys are over 6ft.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't lol, just wanted to mention they were cute.
> 
> Chubby short guy that is way too talented. Probably not enough to beat Jon, but then again thats something we will see. I wouldn't be shocked if he won. You're talking about the champion here, that has defended the title, by beating bigger guys.
> 
> By the way short for the light heavyweight division or just in general?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't? Considering I'm majority black this burns lol. Hmm yeah he had a great career but against the longer fighters he really has to be on top of his game. He average for a man but short for that division....them boys are over 6ft.
Click to expand...

Well I thought the question meant if I preferred them in memes, and if that's the case I don't because I actually have no preference of who's on the meme hahah
Sorry for the late reply, I'm sick.

You said Corm is short for that division, true. But you thought Gastelum had a chance and he's 5'9" two inches taller than me haha. Middle weight and up ain't a joke, that's why I believe in DC because he beats those dudes up.


----------



## JDsays

cinto said:


> Remember Cormier won decisively against my favorite fighter Gustafsson who is a ****ing animal, where as imo Jones lost when he fought Gustafsson.


It was a close one, but Jones won that fight officially. Plus he won that fight barely training, partying and doing cocaine. That's crazy. That's how good Jones is. Jones has ungodly confidence and the skills to match it.

I want Cormier to win because Jones is so cocky and arrogant but I don't see it happening.

Also did you guys watch the promos? They're so good.


----------



## cinto

JDsays said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Cormier won decisively against my favorite fighter Gustafsson who is a ****ing animal, where as imo Jones lost when he fought Gustafsson.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a close one, but Jones won that fight officially. Plus he won that fight barely training, partying and doing cocaine. That's crazy. That's how good Jones is. Jones has ungodly confidence and the skills to match it.
> 
> I want Cormier to win because Jones is so cocky and arrogant but I don't see it happening.
> 
> Also did you guys watch the promos? They're so good.
Click to expand...

Maybe the way fighters look in the end isnt the best way to determine who won, but Jones was ffff'd up even more. Definitely he has that ungodly feel to him. Hopefully karma doesn't catch up to him even more for being so arrogant like Rousey and others.

I watch them yeah, they're so much fun.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Well I thought the question meant if I preferred them in memes, and if that's the case I don't because I actually have no preference of who's on the meme hahah
> Sorry for the late reply, I'm sick.
> 
> You said Corm is short for that division, true. But you thought Gastelum had a chance and he's 5'9" two inches taller than me haha. Middle weight and up ain't a joke, that's why I believe in DC because he beats those dudes up.


Aww hope you feel better. :squeeze

Light heavyweight and up you need to be 6ft to be legit....Cormier is an outlier.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I thought the question meant if I preferred them in memes, and if that's the case I don't because I actually have no preference of who's on the meme hahah
> Sorry for the late reply, I'm sick.
> 
> You said Corm is short for that division, true. But you thought Gastelum had a chance and he's 5'9" two inches taller than me haha. Middle weight and up ain't a joke, that's why I believe in DC because he beats those dudes up.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hope you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light heavyweight and up you need to be 6ft to be legit....Cormier is an outlier.
Click to expand...

That's so cute. Thank you!


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> That's so cute. Thank you!


----------



## green9206

I have Jones
Cerrone
Woodley
Cyborg
Cyborg will kill Avinger, Maia will be unable to overcome the high level striking and high takedown defense of Woodley, and Jones will elbow and knee Cormier all night long. 
Really rooting for Cormier, but he just might not be good enough to beat Jones.


----------



## Kevin001

Everybody is ready to go for tomorrow, hope I don't jinx it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Maia's got nothing on Twood. Stylistically this is a great matchup for him. Hes got good enough wrestling to neutralize Maia's ground game. He couldn't submit mazvidal and that's the only way he can win.

I've also got jones winning the rematch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

MobiusX said:


> I don't know why kickboxing and muay thai aren't popular in the US compared to boxing and mma. Ground fighting can be boring especially when the guy is just on top of his opponent not really doing anything and boxing is 1 dimensional. Kickboxing and Muay Thai, Muay Thai especially is the closest to a complete discipline where you have the most options and weapons. Even Mayweather attended Kickboxing Glory event in person and enjoyed it.


I guess I'm the rare few who like watching the ground game. It's exciting to see fighters like maia,khabib,usman etc be so dominant in this particular skill that there's absolutely nothing the other fighter can do about it. It's probably one of the hardest skills to master.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MobiusX

HenDoggy said:


> I guess I'm the rare few who like watching the ground game. It's exciting to see fighters like maia,khabib,usman etc be so dominant in this particular skill that there's absolutely nothing the other fighter can do about it. It's probably one of the hardest skills to master.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


there have been times when it actually put me to sleep or watch something else, even UFC fans sometimes boo when the fighters are on the ground


----------



## TerminalBlue

JDsays said:


> Who do you guys/girls have for this weekends UFC?
> 
> The main card is stacked but I'm hyped for the Jones vs Cormier rematch.


Jones dec
Maia 1st round sub
Cyborg 1st round KO
Lawler dec
Manuwa 2nd round KO
Prelims
Barao dec

I love the Woodley/Maia fight. Not confident in either fighter. I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## TerminalBlue

MobiusX said:


> I don't know why kickboxing and muay thai aren't popular in the US compared to boxing and mma. Ground fighting can be boring especially when the guy is just on top of his opponent not really doing anything and boxing is 1 dimensional. Kickboxing and Muay Thai, Muay Thai especially is the closest to a complete discipline where you have the most options and weapons. Even Mayweather attended Kickboxing Glory event in person and enjoyed it.


I've watched kickboxing but it feels like half a fight. I guess that makes boxing a quarter of a fight. I would compare winning a kickboxing fight to winning a three point contest in basketball. They may not be able to defend, dribble, pass... The most skilled three point shooter in the world might not even be in the NBA. It's only one aspect of the game.

Obviously, winning a kickboxing fight is much more amazing than winning a three point contest but I'm just trying to make the point that kickboxing is only one aspect of fighting.

I love seeing kickboxing in MMA. It's that much more impressive to be able to use those techniques while avoiding being taken down and neutralized.

If Mayweather was attacked by a young college wrestler, can we assume that he would be able to defend himself? I would say maybe not. It may be possible that he is the greatest boxer of all time but can't defend himself versus a totally unknown college wrestler. Maybe he would defend himself well but we can't be sure since he's never tested his skills in a full fight. MMA provides the best test for what techniques work in an actual fight and so it is the best demonstration of who are the best fighters in the world. If we are going to watch combat spots, it really only makes sense to watch MMA.


----------



## MobiusX

TerminalBlue said:


> I've watched kickboxing but it feels like half a fight. I guess that makes boxing a quarter of a fight. I would compare winning a kickboxing fight to winning a three point contest in basketball. They may not be able to defend, dribble, pass... The most skilled three point shooter in the world might not even be in the NBA. It's only one aspect of the game.
> 
> Obviously, winning a kickboxing fight is much more amazing than winning a three point contest but I'm just trying to make the point that kickboxing is only one aspect of fighting.
> 
> I love seeing kickboxing in MMA. It's that much more impressive to be able to use those techniques while avoiding being taken down and neutralized.
> 
> If Mayweather was attacked by a young college wrestler, can we assume that he would be able to defend himself? I would say maybe not. It may be possible that he is the greatest boxer of all time but can't defend himself versus a totally unknown college wrestler. Maybe he would defend himself well but we can't be sure since he's never tested his skills in a full fight. MMA provides the best test for what techniques work in an actual fight and so it is the best demonstration of who are the best fighters in the world. If we are going to watch combat spots, it really only makes sense to watch MMA.


so what do you think about Muay Thai? It's the best discipline I believe. It's the most complete standing up. Kicks, Punches, Elbows, Knees. Ground fighting is for guys who are afraid of getting hit so they crawl on the ground and sometimes just lay there doing absolutely nothing. Fights are started standing up, not on the ground. I am not saying wrestling and bjj are not effective because they are but imagine being a fan at an event. Once they go on the ground it's going to be even harder to see what the hell is going on.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the card lives up to the hype.


----------



## green9206

Kevin001 said:


> Hope the card lives up to the hype.


May the MMA GODS have mercy on us.


----------



## Kevin001

green9206 said:


> May the MMA GODS have mercy on us.


Watch what Maia does tonight......just watch guys.


----------



## Kevin001

Barao needs to wrap it up.....sad to see.


----------



## Dissipated

Yeah he got schooled.Too bad it's almost 4 am here,can't stay awake for the main event :yawn


----------



## Kevin001

Lawler wants that belt back bad.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Lawler wants that belt back bad.


He ain't getttin' jack.


----------



## cinto

Congrats Cris Cyborg!


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> He ain't getttin' jack.


:roll

Watch Maia get this belt as well. :laugh:

Edit: Woodley is legit.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> :roll
> 
> Watch Maia get this belt as well.
> 
> Edit: Woodley is legit.


Hey Kev, you're a believer now?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Hey Kev, you're a believer now?


Haha leave me alone......but yeah he's good.


----------



## mn123456789

Cormiers only save now is to win over Gustafsson


----------



## JDsays

That was hard to watch as a heavy DC fan going into the fight.


......


but I'm interested to see Jones vs Lesnar, holysh*t


----------



## HenDoggy

That was the most impressive performance of Jones career. Why is he calling out lesnar? Jones would maul him lol


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah Jones did his thing.


----------



## JDsays

Ugh I just watched the post fight interview with DC again. It was heartbreaking watching that, I feel so bad for him.


----------



## cinto

^^ Sorry man, fan to fan. Tears*


----------



## JDsays

HenDoggy said:


> That was the most impressive performance of Jones career. Why is he calling out lesnar? Jones would maul him lol


$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Pongowaffle

Hope Jones vs Lesnar happens. The recent WWE scripts seems to be hinting they are trying to make the fight happen. 

I wonder what's next for DC. Back up to heavyweight? Maybe sign with Bellator and have a big money fight with Fedor. 

Woodley had a stylistically favorable opponent for him in Maia to win the fight in explosive fashion and he still decided to fight so unrationally conservative after actually having success pressuring Maia on standup. I can't wait for someone to dethrone Woodley and get the title off his hands. I cringed so hard when Woodley was given the title shot in the first place. 

UFC 217 looks to be another great card if everything holds together.


----------



## Kevin001

GSP vs Bisping! November 4th lets get it.


----------



## TerminalBlue

MobiusX said:


> so what do you think about Muay Thai? It's the best discipline I believe. It's the most complete standing up. Kicks, Punches, Elbows, Knees. Ground fighting is for guys who are afraid of getting hit so they crawl on the ground and sometimes just lay there doing absolutely nothing. Fights are started standing up, not on the ground. I am not saying wrestling and bjj are not effective because they are but imagine being a fan at an event. Once they go on the ground it's going to be even harder to see what the hell is going on.


There are a lot of Muay Thai fighters in MMA. Edson Barbosa, Jose Aldo and Donald Cerrone are amazing fighters. What makes it even more impressive is that they can utilize those techniques while avoiding being taken down and dismantled on the ground. MMA is the best test that demonstrates Muay Thai is a legitimate set of techniques usable in a real fight. Compare that to Aikido which to my knowledge has never been demonstrated to work in a high level fight against trained opponents. Without MMA, we would't be able to make the claim that Muay Thai is a more useful style than Aikido (in a fight with trained opponents).

I see what you are saying about the ground fighting being kind of boring at times. On the other hand, did you see Brian Ortega vs. Renato Moicano last weekend? If not, check that fight out. This is a little bit of a spoiler but it was mostly a stand up fight but one fighter makes a huge mistake. The result of that fight isn't possible in a Muay Thai fight.


----------



## cinto

If were to happen, I think Holly has a great chance of beating Cris. She still impresses me even after those losses. If i could be like a female fighter, I'd go with her while practicing with wrestling and grappling.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> If were to happen, I think Holly has a great chance of beating Cris. She still impresses me even after those losses. If i could be like a female fighter, I'd go with her while practicing with wrestling and grappling.


Oh its going to happen....would be nice to see still would bet on Cyborg though.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Oh its going to happen....would be nice to see still would bet on Cyborg though.


I could of told you who you were going for. You like the popular teams, fighters


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I could of told you who you were going for. You like the popular teams, fighters


You trying to be funny huh? Lol. I like who I like not just the popular. Use to love me some Chad Mendes.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> You trying to be funny huh? Lol. I like who I like not just the popular. Use to love me some Chad Mendes.


Throwing a few jabs, why not? Lol
Chad is money$. Who else do you have?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Throwing a few jabs, why not? Lol
> Chad is money$. Who else do you have?


Frankie Edgar and Dustin Poirier. I've followed Poirier forever, Louisiana boy. Dude got heart.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Frankie Edgar and Dustin Poirier. I've followed Poirier forever, Louisiana boy. Dude got heart.


Hard not to go with Frankie honestly. Oh Dustin is from Louisiana, cool!


----------



## HenDoggy

Lol I love snoop doing commentary. It's hilarious.


----------



## cinto

Ferguson fighting Lee. Where did they go wrong? Ferg is one of the best fighters, ever.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Ferguson fighting Lee. Where did they go wrong? Ferg is one of the best fighters, ever.


Conor should be stripped and Tony and Khabib should fight for th real belt.......point blank. Kevin Lee beat Chiesa and who else? No one.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Conor should be stripped and Tony and Khabib should fight for th real belt.......point blank. Kevin Lee beat Chiesa and who else? No one.


Ferg and Nar should definitely be fighting but guess who never wants to show up to work, Khabib

And they didn't even give Kevin (not you ) Edson Barboza or someone else before Ferguson..Lee is delusional


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Ferg and Nar should definitely be fighting but guess who never wants to show up to work, Khabib
> 
> And they didn't even give Kevin (not you ) Edson Barboza or someone else before Ferguson..Lee is delusional


If I didn't know better I'd swear they had someone like you making these fights. :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> If I didn't know better I'd swear they had someone like you making these fights. :laugh:


It's because you don't know any better :doh :cig


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> It's because you don't know any better :doh :cig


I'm like who's in charge of making these fights? Must be someone like Cint who doesn't know ish lol.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> I'm like who's in charge of making these fights? Must be someone like Cint who doesn't know ish lol.


I think you should stick to baseball, you are better in that section Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I think you should stick to baseball, you are better in that section Lol.


I'm good at everything girl.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> I'm good at everything girl.


you are, you are :hug :duel

my momma a head bussa lmao


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> you are, you are :hug :duel
> 
> my momma a head bussa lmao


:haha


----------



## mn123456789

Tyron Woodley vs Michael page who would win?


----------



## Dissipated

mn123456789 said:


> Tyron Woodley vs Michael page who would win?


That would be a great fight.I'd rather see Rory Macdonald (my favourite fighter) against woodley though ,too bad he's in Bellator now.Anyone betting on Mayweather vs Mcgregor btw?


----------



## mn123456789

Tyron Woodley vs Georges St-Pierre is it fighting or WWE?


----------



## SSJB

Mcgregor will beat the sh*t out of Floyd!


----------



## Dissipated

SSJB said:


> Mcgregor will beat the sh*t out of Floyd!


You dare to put your money on that?


----------



## SSJB

Dissipated said:


> You dare to put your money on that?


Yup!


----------



## Dissipated

SSJB said:


> Yup!


Me too.I think he will succeed with his precision and crack Mayweather's chin.


----------



## Kevin001

Jones testing positive....wow.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Jones testing positive....wow.


Corm the greatest. Told ya'll


----------



## green9206

Wow i can't believe this. Why would he do that? How can someone be this stupid? 
Jones career is over. 
DC vs Gus for the title now. 
I've always enjoyed Jones fights, he such a talented freak and pisses his career away like that. Why would a man this skilled need roids? He can beat most guys without any illegal substance (except maybe DC), which is why he probably did it. Because he wasn't confident he could beat DC without roids. Such a shame. DC is the greatest LHW of all time now, not Jones.


----------



## Dissipated

DC the real champ,in the cage and outside the cage as well,always been.
He be like this after hearing the news.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Corm the greatest. Told ya'll


----------



## cinto

Either he's dancing happily, or he's pissed the heck off for losing to someone who is supposedly cheating, and to someone who could of hurt him badly.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Zuffa should just open up a temporary sister promotion in Japan and book a Jon Jones vs Brock Lesnar fight. Both juiced to the gills. I will pay to watch that.



mn123456789 said:


> Tyron Woodley vs Michael page who would win?


MVP has not beat anyone relevant or isn't past their prime. Woodley will straight up destroy MVP via split decision win.


----------



## mn123456789

I don't get why Conor is digging his own grave


----------



## cinto

This will be like my twitter since I don't have one: Good luck today, Con!


----------



## Dissipated

mn123456789 said:


> I don't get why Conor is digging his own grave


A grave with millions in it .Anyway,even if he loses it's great publicity for him,new boxing fans who will tune in on his future MMA fights.


----------



## cinto

Ufc 215 is DJ vs. Who Cares. Amanda vs. Valentina 2. Which Nunez beat her already why would I want to see that again, Val is too small and non offensive for someone like Nunez. But I look forward to Struve Sept. 2. 
Or maybe I'll just catch up on some sleep with these fights, I need it. heh


----------



## Kevin001

I'm just over here waiting for UFC 217 opcorn

GSP, Joanna, TJ, Cody, Wonder Boy......psshhhh lets go.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> I'm just over here waiting for UFC 217 opcorn
> 
> GSP, Joanna, TJ, Cody, Wonder Boy......psshhhh lets go.


Had to change that T real quick, I meant DJ fml 

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Had to change that T real quick, I meant DJ fml
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## cinto

Rotterdam's main event was violent today


----------



## Kevin001

DJ going for that record this Saturday. Can you say GOAT?


----------



## Kevin001

Borg pulls out....wow.


----------



## cinto

So Nunes/Shevchenko main event? One thing Dana said he wasnt going to do pfft. This is exciting though


----------



## cinto

And still...


----------



## Microcosmic Man

cinto said:


> Rotterdam's main event was violent today


Struve needs to move his head more. And I don't think he uses his reach well enough.


----------



## Kevin001

Great main event I guess.


----------



## cinto

Microcosmic Man said:


> Struve needs to move his head more. And I don't think he uses his reach well enough.


Agreed, most heavyweights are about strength rather than skill though. Another example of reach gone to waste, Alexander G who likes to fight head on when he doesnt need to.


----------



## HenDoggy

Two hype train derailments last night. Can't believe Pedro can cant get over Latif. I had high hopes for him. Also seeing gavin tucker getting beat down like that was hard to watch. That fight could've been stop like 4 times.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is Silva still fighting?


----------



## VanDamMan

Kevin001 said:


> Why is Silva still fighting?


Regerts. He can't let go of the fact he was the best in the world and lost it all cause he got cocky.

He's trying to prove he can get back.


----------



## Kevin001

VanDamMan said:


> Regerts. He can't let go of the fact he was the best in the world and lost it all cause he got cocky.
> 
> He's trying to prove he can get back.


Meh time to hang it up. Reminds me of Belfort.


----------



## Kevin001

Holloway vs Edgar....this might be Edgar's last chance to be a two weight class champ. Still on of my all time favs though.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Holloway vs Edgar....this might be Edgar's last chance to be a two weight class champ. Still on of my all time favs though.


This Sat Ferguson and Lee in Nevada. Maybe the ticket sales will go to Vegas?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> This Sat Ferguson and Lee in Nevada. Maybe the ticket sales will go to Vegas?


Meh maybe....easy win for Tony.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I wonder how well UFC 216 will sell on PPV.



Kevin001 said:


> Holloway vs Edgar....this might be Edgar's last chance to be a two weight class champ. Still on of my all time favs though.


I think this is a bad matchup for Frankie. I have Max winning a decision. But I am big time rooting for Frankie. He dominated almost every top contender they put in front of him for years. Hope he retires as a dual division champ. One of my favorite fighters hands down.


----------



## Kevin001

Pogowiff said:


> I think this is a bad matchup for Frankie. I have Max winning a decision. But I am big time rooting for Frankie. He dominated almost every top contender they put in front of him for years. Hope he retires as a dual division champ. One of my favorite fighters hands down.


Yeah would be nice if Edgar won, just would be epic for his legacy but Max is the favorite for a reason.


----------



## Kevin001

DJ is the greatest! Tony Ferguson needs to fight Conor like yesterday.


----------



## HenDoggy

Hands down one of the best cards this year. That Mighty Mouse armbar was insane. Lando/green fight could be a contender for foty. Conor needs to defend against ferguson or be stripped.


----------



## cinto

Now if only DJ can do that to someone with a name? 
Ferguson is one of the most talented fighters, so no doubt there. If Kevin Lee was more mature of a fighter, I'd say he would of had a bigger chance.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Now if only DJ can do that to someone with a name?


----------



## Pongowaffle

cinto said:


> Now if only DJ can do that to someone with a name?


He might not have defended his title against many big names, but many of those he beat are more skilled and crafted well rounded fighters than many bigger name fighters in the other divisions.

And fighters like Cejudo, Benavidez, Dodson, McCall, Horiguchi are pretty well known names and elite fighters outside of the casual fanbase and for ones that pay attention to that division. In no ways are they no names. Ali Bagautinov and Tim Ellio_t are pretty legit too. _


----------



## cinto

Pogowiff said:


> He might not have defended his title against many big names, but many of those he beat are more skilled and crafted well rounded fighters than many bigger name fighters in the other divisions.
> 
> And fighters like Cejudo, Benavidez, Dodson, McCall, Horiguchi are pretty well known names and elite fighters outside of the casual fanbase and for ones that pay attention to that division. In no ways are they no names. Ali Bagautinov and Tim Ellio_t are pretty legit too. _


To be considered elite, you have to face elite competition, point blank.

That's not to say he won't be mentioned in the grand scheme of things, but if these fighters are 'elite' like you say, he wouldn't of ran through Cejudo or Benividez like the way he did. McCall is neither an elite or well-known fighter, he's an unemployed fighter. 
If he were any of those, he'd probably still have a job.

Dodson moved up because he couldn't beat DJ, so he's now at 135 facing nobody's again, facing less than 'elite' competition. 
He went 3 rounds with Ali, who the fook is that? And went 5 rounds with Horiguchi, a fighter who's fights have gone to decision 4 out of 5 recent fights.

If DJ would of agreed to fighting TJ (and actually beat him decisively) it would of catapulted the 125 division into the spotlight, but he took the 'right' route and fought a guy in the top 5 instead, that couldn't even make it to the fight when it was supposed to happen. Thsts after the fact that DJ claimed that TJ would not make weight because "he's never fought at 125", the irony.

Basically, these fighters have not fought elite competition themselves, so it leaves room for backlash, unfortunately.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Name recognition and popularity is in no way a main determining factor in whether a fighter is elite or not though. My personal view is DJ beating his competition so dominantly is a testament to how good DJ is, rather than how crappy is competition is. Anderson Silva during his title reign was also beating big name fighters in dominating or one sided fashion. Guys like Vitor Belfort, Chael Sonnen-2nd fight, Demian Maia, Rich Franklin, Dan Henderson and etc. These guys at the time were definitely considered elite and big name. 

Same can be said for many of GSP's opponent who he defended against and beat in dominating fashion. Matt Hughes, Koscheck, BJ Penn, Jake Shields, Nick Diaz, all are known names and reputable and elite fighters in mma at the time. 

So I don't think DJ's line of opponents were any easier and less elite than that of GSP's or Anderson's during their respective title runs. Most of the flyweight fights of top contenders in that division really is full of skill and high level technique, much more than the bigger names in the higher divisions.


----------



## Pongowaffle

cinto said:


> To be considered elite, you have to face elite competition, point blank.
> 
> That's not to say he won't be mentioned in the grand scheme of things, but if these fighters are 'elite' like you say, he wouldn't of ran through Cejudo or Benividez like the way he did. McCall is neither an elite or well-known fighter, he's an unemployed fighter.
> If he were any of those, he'd probably still have a job.
> 
> Dodson moved up because he couldn't beat DJ, so he's now at 135 facing nobody's again, facing less than 'elite' competition.
> He went 3 rounds with Ali, who the fook is that? And went 5 rounds with Horiguchi, a fighter who's fights have gone to decision 4 out of 5 recent fights.
> 
> If DJ would of agreed to fighting TJ (and actually beat him decisively) it would of catapulted the 125 division into the spotlight, but he took the 'right' route and fought a guy in the top 5 instead, that couldn't even make it to the fight when it was supposed to happen. Thsts after the fact that DJ claimed that TJ would not make weight because "he's never fought at 125", the irony.
> 
> Basically, these fighters have not fought elite competition themselves, so it leaves room for backlash, unfortunately.


Name recognition and popularity is in no way a main determining factor in whether a fighter is elite or not though. My personal view is DJ beating his competition so dominantly is a testament to how good DJ is, rather than how crappy is competition is. Anderson Silva during his title reign was also beating big name fighters in dominating or one sided fashion. Guys like Vitor Belfort, Chael Sonnen-2nd fight, Demian Maia, Rich Franklin, Dan Henderson and etc. These guys at the time were definitely considered elite and big name.

Same can be said for many of GSP's opponent who he defended against and beat in dominating fashion. Matt Hughes, Koscheck, BJ Penn, Jake Shields, Nick Diaz, all are known names and reputable and elite fighters in mma at the time.

So I don't think DJ's line of opponents were any easier and less elite than that of GSP's or Anderson's during their respective title runs. Most of the flyweight fights of top contenders in that division really is full of skill and high level technique, much more than the bigger names in the higher divisions.

Regardless I do like to see DJ fight either Cody or TJ or maybe a rematch with Cruz in the future in terms of a audience drawing standpoint.

And the story is, DJ didn't bail out of his fight with TJ. He agreed. Then UFC reneged on the bonus financial terms they promised DJ for fighting TJ, DJ got pissed and refuse to fight until they go back to what was promised. UFC wouldn't so the fight was scrapped.


----------



## cinto

Pogowiff said:


> Name recognition and popularity is in no way a main determining factor in whether a fighter is elite or not though. My personal view is DJ beating his competition so dominantly is a testament to how good DJ is, rather than how crappy is competition is. Anderson Silva during his title reign was also beating big name fighters in dominating or one sided fashion. Guys like Vitor Belfort, Chael Sonnen-2nd fight, Demian Maia, Rich Franklin, Dan Henderson and etc. These guys at the time were definitely considered elite and big name.
> 
> Same can be said for many of GSP's opponent who he defended against and beat in dominating fashion. Matt Hughes, Koscheck, BJ Penn, Jake Shields, Nick Diaz, all are known names and reputable and elite fighters in mma at the time.
> 
> So I don't think DJ's line of opponents were any easier and less elite than that of GSP's or Anderson's during their respective title runs. Most of the flyweight fights of top contenders in that division really is full of skill and high level technique, much more than the bigger names in the higher divisions.
> 
> Regardless I do like to see DJ fight either Cody or TJ or maybe a rematch with Cruz in the future in terms of a audience drawing standpoint.
> 
> And the story is, DJ didn't bail out of his fight with TJ. He agreed. Then UFC reneged on the bonus financial terms they promised DJ for fighting TJ, DJ got pissed and refuse to fight until they go back to what was promised. UFC wouldn't so the fight was scrapped.


When you're the champ you can easily make the fight happen if you really wanted. If he would say 'I want so and so' he'll get it.

All those popular named fighters you mentioned have fought good competition. Vitor, Chael, Demian, Rich, Dan etc. You just further proved my point that if someone fought one of those fighters, it'd mean something. So it's not about name recognition or a popularity thing, it's about facing competition.

Getting in arm bar on a guy who hasn't faced elite competition vs. getting it on a guy who has fought good competition in his career, differs greatly. It doesn't change the fact that it's an arm bar, it makes us question, "well can he pull that off on so and so?"

I will add DJ is one of the greatest technical fighters, but when there is no one near his degree of skill set in his division, and then someone (not just with a name but with skills too) comes along and you don't take it?

Champs need to prove their legacies. People can say what they want about certain fighters, but they don't shy away from competition.

I have fighters that I like that I probably can't defend because facts are facts. People love Habib and when he is in there, it's damaging, but does the guy ever fight? There's backlash.

That top 10 is the weakest of all the divisions in the UFC even with the girls division included, and not because a lot of the other divisions have names or popularity, they are actually more skilled. Why is the 125 men's division weaker than the female's 115 division? A lot of fighters in those other divisions faced great opposition, that's why.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hater lol


----------



## mcpon14

Who is watching UFC 217? And did anybody see the Mousasi vs Shlemenko fight? Who do you guys think won that? Lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

It intrigues me. I think it's a toss up who's going to win that fight. I give the edge to bisping just because he is the bigger man with solid boxing. im more excited for the tj/Cody fight. That one going to be close.


----------



## cinto

Lyoto should of fought that guy out the pocket.


----------



## Kevin001

Already excited for UFC 217.....I got GSP, Joanna, and Dillashaw .


----------



## mcpon14

Why does TJ and DJ rhyme?


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight will be epic...can't wait!


----------



## Dissipated

Kevin001 said:


> Tonight will be epic...can't wait!


yeeees :clap.I can't wait to see if Gsp is a better version of himself like he claims.


----------



## Kevin001

Dissipated said:


> yeeees :clap.I can't wait to see if Gsp is a better version of himself like he claims.


I'm really looking forward to TJ reclaiming his belt.


----------



## Dissipated

Kevin001 said:


> I'm really looking forward to TJ reclaiming his belt.


I'm rooting for TJ as well but i don't know man, Cody has a hard punch and seeing that video he released of knocking down TJ with an overhand right,hmm,difficult to predict this one.


----------



## Kevin001

Dissipated said:


> I'm rooting for TJ as well but i don't know man, Cody has a hard punch and seeing that video he released of knocking down TJ with an overhand right,hmm,difficult to predict this one.


3 good title fights could go either way. I even give Rose a solid shot. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Really looking forward to this, but not the post big fight card depression sunday I always seem to get. lol


----------



## cinto

There hasn't been a card this exciting in a while. I mean I was very excited for Cormier's last fight, but this will be a lot. What will be next for Cody if he beats TJ?
TJ is one of the best bantamweights.

It's gonna take a more experienced fighter than Rose to beat Joanna. Can't wait for that card.

If St-Pierre loses, they're gonna say that's why he never wanted to fight bigger guys, and why he never fought Silva etc. If St-Pierre can't take him down, he's probably gonna have a hard time. It's not smart to engage with bigger men, head to head. I hope Bisping doesn't sleep on G.


----------



## Kevin001

Best card in awhile! Rose did that and GSP proved why he's one of the greatest. TJ really beat Cruz don't care what no one says.


----------



## Kevin001

Finally Cyborg vs Holm


----------



## Kevin001

Max Holloway is the truth


----------



## weallfight

Agree, solid performance against Aldo again. I wish McGregor would agree to fight him, but it seems like he prefers boxing matches nowadays


----------



## Kevin001

Poor Lawler


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Finally Cyborg vs Holm


The Preacher's daughter has to show up!
But then what happens if Cyborg shows up too?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> The Preacher's daughter has to show up!
> But then what happens if Cyborg shows up too?


Whoever wins looks good so. Holm would have won 2 belts and her boxing record...legend. Cyborg would of have beaten one of the greatest adding to her legacy.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Whoever wins looks good so. Holm would have won 2 belts and her boxing record...legend. Cyborg would of have beaten one of the greatest adding to her legacy.


True sh*t. I can't wait. Im always a big Holly fan. She's been losing a lot recently, but she will always be impressive, and who else has decided to fight Cyborg


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> True sh*t. I can't wait. Im always a big Holly fan. She's been losing a lot recently, but she will always be impressive, and who else has decided to fight Cyborg


Yep Yep


----------



## weallfight

Anyone else hyped for Khabib Barboza?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

weallfight said:


> Anyone else hyped for Khabib Barboza?


I've got THAT feeling.

Barboza's going to knock him out.

Especially if he has to cut his leg off to make weight.


----------



## weallfight

Pete Beale said:


> Barboza's going to knock him out.


My guess as well, if his takedown defense is on point!



Pete Beale said:


> Especially if he has to cut his leg off to make weight.


He has a nutritionist this time, lets hope he makes weight :afr


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

weallfight said:


> My guess as well, if his takedown defense is on point!
> 
> He has a nutritionist this time, lets hope he makes weight :afr


Just think the trash talk when never showing up to fight half the time, bellow average striking, struggling to make weight, and not fighting due to BS religion will catch up to him at some point.

Just got this feeling Barboza could spark him and then it'll all be downhill from here.


----------



## weallfight

Pete Beale said:


> Just think the trash talk when never showing up to fight half the time, bellow average striking, struggling to make weight, and not fighting due to BS religion will catch up to him at some point.
> 
> Just got this feeling Barboza could spark him and then it'll all be downhill from here.


I started following ufc not too long ago so I've never seen Khabib figh, just some highlight videos, I actually wasnt too impressed considering his incredible stats, with no loss.
Barbozas kicks are just nasty and I think he has good reach too?
Should be a great fight!


----------



## cinto

Very curious about Habib and Edson. They're both great fighters but if Edson gets grabbed like everyone else, what are the chances. Also curious to see if someone will be taken down by Habib but somehow get out of it and win, since not much top game


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Very curious about Habib and Edson. They're both great fighters but if Edson gets grabbed like everyone else, what are the chances. Also curious to see if someone will be taken down by Habib but somehow get out of it and win, since not much top game


Psshhh....khabib by unanimous decision.....at worst.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Psshhh....khabib by unanimous decision.....at worst.


I can't debate that, not much striking skills but he's a specialist x10. If you can somehow manage to not get grabbed, you win. That's the problem with specialists, they lack hard in other areas.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I can't debate that, not much striking skills but he's a specialist x10. If you can somehow manage to not get grabbed, you win. That's the problem with specialists, they lack hard in other areas.


No one can get away from him though, might be the best in that division been should of gotten that belt.


----------



## cinto

Khabib is looking real healthy today.



Kevin001 said:


> No one can get away from him though, might be the best in that division been should of gotten that belt.


Him with the title would of just been him holding that division hostage like Conor. :0

Holly looked massive in weigh ins.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Khabib is looking real healthy today.
> 
> Him with the title would of just been him holding that division hostage like Conor. :0
> 
> Holly looked massive in weigh ins.


Nah he has legit injuries.....Conor avoids fights.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Nah he has legit injuries.....Conor avoids fights.


No one wants to see a champ that's very injury prone. He would of just not fought the whole year, and been stripped


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> No one wants to see a champ that's very injury prone. He would of just not fought the whole year, and been stripped


You better stop hating girl. He still needs to fight for the belt asap.


----------



## Kevin001

What did I say? Khabib destroyed him lol, give him the title shot already! Cyborg did her thing, Holly hanged in there though. Magny is coming.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Khabib gave zero ****s lol

Nasty Fedor esque G&P and he gave Barboza no space or time to get anything off.

Doing that against McGregor would be suicide though. 

Holly lacks tools and power. Not enough variety.


----------



## cinto

Great fight. If it weren't for Holly's movements, Cris would of K'od her out. They did their thing


----------



## weallfight

UFC just posted the fight between Cub Swanson and Doo-ho Choi. Check it out if you havent seen it! One of the best fights Ive ever seen :O


----------



## buckwheats

i like yair rodriguez. i only watch mma for him.


----------



## Kevin001

That TJ vs DJ fight needs to happen. Might be the biggest fight ever. Both might be the best ever in their divisions and in their primes.


----------



## weallfight

Kevin001 said:


> That TJ vs DJ fight needs to happen. Might be the biggest fight ever. Both might be the best ever in their divisions and in their primes.


I would love to see it happen too, but I think DJ wants more money, so we'll see if Dana approves :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

weallfight said:


> I would love to see it happen too, but I think DJ wants more money, so we'll see if Dana approves :laugh:


He deserves more money....p4p best.


----------



## weallfight

Kevin001 said:


> He deserves more money....p4p best.


Yeah for sure, they all do. Lets hope the fight happens!


----------



## cinto

Really want Amanda and Cyborg to fight. Cyborg is saying she'll fight the number 1 contender at 145, but wth Amanda will surpass a bunch of 145 contenders. Do it n o w :heart


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Really want Amanda and Cyborg to fight. Cyborg is saying she'll fight the number 1 contender at 145, but wth Amanda will surpass a bunch of 145 contenders. Do it n o w :heart


Cyborg would destroy her


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Cyborg would destroy her


i mean this will be different than Holly and Cyborg. Holly moves like crazy. Neither Nunes nor Cyborg move as much, so someone can possibly get knocked out. However if you're trying to shut down Nunes because she's going against Cyborg, just remember Cyborg looked really normal going against Holly.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> i mean this will be different than Holly and Cyborg. Holly moves like crazy. Neither do Nunes and Cyborg move as much, so someone can possibly get knocked out. However if you're trying to shut down Nunes because she's going again Cyborg, just remember Cyborg looked really normal going against Holly.


She destroyed Holly. The fight will happen but I don't get Nunes much of a chance.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> She destroyed Holly. The fight will happen but I don't get Nunes much of a chance.


Destroyed is not a way to describe that fight. Edson and Khabib that was destruction, but Holly and Cy, that was close. I think just one point difference each round. You can not under estimate Amanda, she's big, destroys girls, and has pretty good punching power.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Destroyed is not a way to describe that fight. Edson and Khabib that was destruction, but Holly and Cy, that was close. I think just one point difference each round. You can not under estimate Amanda, she's big, destroys girls, and has pretty good punching power.


The advantage always goes to the bigger fighter.....Cyborg.


----------



## Kevin001

Shout out to Holloway fighting Edgar this quick.....guy is so good.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> The advantage always goes to the bigger fighter.....Cyborg.


Oh, ok. Glad to know you're going for T.J, cause I've been rooting for him over little D.J all along.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Oh, ok. Glad to know you're going for T.J, cause I've been rooting for him over little D.J all along.


Lmao

That is 50/50......DJ is the exception but TJ is a dog so. Idk I'll flip a coin.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> That is 50/50......DJ is the exception but TJ is a dog so. Idk I'll flip a coin.


----------



## cinto

Michael Johnson never ceases to impress me. Exciting fights every single time and a fighter i never really question. Good fight tonight!


----------



## Kevin001

Miocic will have to earn this one this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

Ferguson vs Khabib reset....should be epic!


----------



## green9206

My body is so ready for Stipe vs Ngannou and DC vs Volkan 

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty much what I expected. Miocic is the man.


----------



## thatpcguy

green9206 said:


> My body is so ready for Stipe vs Ngannou and DC vs Volkan
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


What if Volkan wins and Gust beats Volkan


----------



## green9206

thatpcguy said:


> What if Volkan wins and Gust beats Volkan


I don't think Volkan will win. DC will TKO him in the 2nd round.

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yall do know DC won already right? Lol 


DC vs Miocic in July....going to be legendary for both guys....huge fight.


----------



## cinto

Rose.


----------



## Kevin001

Romero had a good win....not sure he can beat the champ though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

221 was solid



cinto said:


> Rose.


She's great! Loved her title win, totally business over ego


----------



## cinto

Canadian Brotha said:


> 221 was solid
> 
> She's great! Loved her title win, totally business over ego


It's incredible how great she is. To go in there and whoop a.ss the way she did, and have Joanna the former champ basically quit the way she did. All without talking smack.

Very excited to see her do it again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

cinto said:


> It's incredible how great she is. To go in there and whoop a.ss the way she did, and have Joanna the former champ basically quit the way she did. All without talking smack.
> 
> Very excited to see her do it again.


Likewise, I'll never forget DC's call..."The Rose! The Rose! The Rose! The Rose!" Haha


----------



## cinto

Canadian Brotha said:


> Likewise, I'll never forget DC's call..."The Rose! The Rose! The Rose! The Rose!" Haha


:laugh: it's an honor to get your name called by that beast.

DC and Miocic in July. That's gonna be a crazy fight!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

cinto said:


> :laugh: it's an honor to get your name called by that beast.
> 
> DC and Miocic in July. That's gonna be a crazy fight!


Should be another classic!


----------



## LonelyLurker

Canadian Brotha said:


> Likewise, I'll never forget DC's call..."The Rose! The Rose! The Rose! The Rose!" Haha


Come on Brotha, it's "Thug Rose".


----------



## Canadian Brotha

LonelyLurker said:


> Come on Brotha, it's "Thug Rose".


Thugs have ego bro, she was so modest...


----------



## LonelyLurker

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thugs have ego bro, she was so modest...


Her nickname is literally "Thug Rose", I guess it's more of an ironic moniker now.

She hasn't always been this calm etc. :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

LonelyLurker said:


> Her nickname is literally "Thug Rose", I guess it's more of an ironic moniker now.
> 
> She hasn't always been this calm etc. :laugh:


Is it actually? I don't remember that from that fight night and it was the first time I saw her so I guess I'm just learning, lol


----------



## LonelyLurker

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is it actually? I don't remember that from that fight night and it was the first time I saw her so I guess I'm just learning, lol


Yep. :smile2:

Back when she was still a prospect she was a lot more aggressive, but her emotions would come back to bite her when the pressure was high (she's had a lot of trauma in her life).

I guess she's been addressing that and ended up the calmer person she is now, it's obviously working. 

She used to have hair too. :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

LonelyLurker said:


> Yep. :smile2:
> 
> Back when she was still a prospect she was a lot more aggressive, but her emotions would come back to bite her when the pressure was high (she's had a lot of trauma in her life).
> 
> I guess she's been addressing that and ended up the calmer person she is now, it's obviously working.
> 
> She used to have hair too. :smile2:


I knew about her hair at least, lol. Normally I'd say longer hair is more attractive but she rocks the shaved head, ads a different type of cuteness to her


----------



## LonelyLurker

Canadian Brotha said:


> I knew about her hair at least, lol. Normally I'd say longer hair is more attractive but she rocks the shaved head, ads a different type of cuteness to her


Not everyone would be able to pull it off but she's fortunate to have very good facial structure.


----------



## topiko

Canadian Brotha said:


> Should be another classic!


Yeap, it would be great fight! Personally I bet on Miocic.


----------



## cinto

It's gonna take at least 3.5 months or more of a fight camp to fight Frankie. The man is just that special. His gas tank is my dream. Kunitskaya fighting Cyborg best of luck to her, but weird, she doesn't seem to be skilled enough.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm just over waiting on TJ vs DJ fight to come together.


----------



## Kevin001

Oh Frankie.


----------



## mn123456789

still no Michael Page in ufc


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib vs Ferguson better happen....no injuries please!


----------



## Mabel Pines

For Connor's belt.


----------



## cinto

Mabel Pines said:


> For Connor's belt.


Ah. You watch mma fights?


----------



## Kevin001

Mabel Pines said:


> For Connor's belt.


Ikr :grin2:



cinto said:


> Ah. You watch mma fights?


Ofc she does. :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Ikr :grin2:
> 
> Ofc she does. :laugh:


Lol. Maybe not, maybe she just knows of how long Connor has had that title and hasn't defended. it's starting to get around. See for example you don't watch mma but you knew of the Ferguson and Khabib fight :laugh:


----------



## cinto

karenw said:


> Try asking her.


Nice to see you here


----------



## cinto

karenw said:


> It's not for MMA


It's okay. You can always learn about it.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> See for example you don't watch mma but you knew of the Ferguson and Khabib fight :laugh:


----------



## Mabel Pines

cinto said:


> Ah. You watch mma fights?


Yep.


----------



## weallfight

I want it to be an april fools joke so bad.. 
Its just cruel :'(


----------



## scooby

I'm actually so triggered about Ferguson pulling out. As are pretty much anyone with any remote interest in this fight over the years.


----------



## Kevin001

Max and Tony are what and what.....Khabib is better than both


----------



## weallfight

We dont know If Khabib is better than Tony, with Max we will find out soon


----------



## green9206

Kevin001 said:


> Khabib vs Ferguson better happen....no injuries please!


You jinxed it! Damn You!


----------



## Kevin001

green9206 said:


> You jinxed it! Damn You!


Meh Max is just as good so. :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Ah. This fight is dangerous for both of them. 

Phew, at least I will get to see Rose and Joanna.


----------



## scooby

What the ****ing ****. Holloway out of 223?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982253230531919872


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib will hold the belt for awhile.


----------



## love is like a dream

is valentina shevchenko gay? she is always single!


----------



## Kevin001

UFC is getting kinda stale right now, need more big fights. Big names.


----------



## Suchness

I hope Mayweather gets in there. It'll be interesting to see who he fights and how he goes. A lot people count him out but I wouldn't sleep on him. I reckon he could surprise people with a year of training.


----------



## cinto

Coincidence said:


> is valentina shevchenko gay? she is always single!


No but you are


----------



## cinto

Suchness said:


> I hope Mayweather gets in there. It'll be interesting to see who he fights and how he goes. A lot people count him out but I wouldn't sleep on him. I reckon he could surprise people with a year of training.


LMAO have you just become insanely retarded? stick to Dragon ball


----------



## Suchness

cinto said:


> LMAO have you just become insanely retarded? stick to Dragon ball


I know, I know.


----------



## cinto

Yawn


----------



## Mabel Pines

Would you guys rather see Conor vs Khabib or Conor vs Tony?


----------



## Suchness

Conor vs Khabib because the story is there.


----------



## cinto

Mabel Pines said:


> Would you guys rather see Conor vs Khabib or Conor vs Tony?


Is that all you know how to say Conor Conor Conor?


----------



## cinto

Suchness said:


> Conor vs Khabib because the story is there.


lol What story?


----------



## Suchness

cinto said:


> lol What story?


If you've been following the story you would know what the story was about.


----------



## cinto

Suchness said:


> If you've been following the story you would know what the story was about.


I haven't been following the story. Can you tell me about it so I don't have to Google?


----------



## Mabel Pines

Nunes vs. Cyborg seems to be the only big money fight there is in the women's game, right now, lol.


----------



## Suchness

cinto said:


> I haven't been following the story. Can you tell me about it so I don't have to Google?


Why dont you find out and write me a 2000 word essay on it?


----------



## cinto

B****es man


----------



## tiredazamf

Fedor lol what a joke. People don't really know about MMA when they still mention his name after all these years. The guy never signed with the UFC and when he fought a light heavy weight, he lost lol. He's supposed to be great. Well as I always say, when you fight at the highest caliber, that's when you can be mentioned with great names. And he did not fight the best unfortunately.


----------



## Kevin001

When is DJ going to move up in weight?


----------



## Kevin001

That DC vs Stipe fight can't come soon enough.


----------



## Kevin001

Cormier!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I felt like they were still feeling each other ot & then Miocic dropped like a sack of bricks


----------



## Kevin001

Dustin did his thing


----------



## Kevin001

Cejudo wow wow wow!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A lot of fights were dominated last night, crazy


----------



## Kevin001

Hope that Mcgregor - Khabib fight holds up.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so team Khabib.


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib is savage!


----------



## AussiePea

Dickhead should have the book theown at him for that post match disgrace.


----------



## Suchness

Crazy fight. I didn't expect Connor to get hit so much, he was so tired.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Watched a replay of the fight earlier, I'm amazed at how much of beating Mcgregor took in the first 2 rounds. He still got up which is to his credit, but after taking that many blows to the head you could kind of tell it would be just a matter of time, unless he could get really lucky.


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib will be hard to beat. Guy is so good. Bring on Ferguson!


----------



## Marko3

good fight... as usual loud dogs bark only


----------



## Kevin001

Cyborg vs Nunes should be good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight should be pretty good, I like Ortega


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Holloway is another class...


----------



## Kevin001

Nunes beating Cyborg tonight is epic....she owns 2 belts and resume is stacked with top notch wins.....Tate, Ronda, Cyborg. Sad to see Condit go out like this, the guy is done. Remember him and GSP going at it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I agree, I didn’t think she would win like that but her hits were precise


----------



## Kevin001

Dillashaw better win.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I totally thought they would be closer... also Cowboy! The man takes any fight and win or lose he’s always back and looks good, true sportsmen


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Dillashaw better win.


Arrogance, running in like he would blow Henry away with ease and the weight cut weakening in his chin maybe. Sigh

He shouldn't have lost that fight. He want's the rematch at 125 because he wouldn't be satisfied with it at 135.

I'm not sure what to make of the stoppage. TJ was obviously hurt but he was caught cold, and this is a championship level fight, so the ref should have let it go on I think.

TJ ****ed up though, and he knows it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I totally thought they would be closer... also Cowboy! The man takes any fight and win or lose he's always back and looks good, true sportsmen


He's like the Bisping of 155. Could seem him getting the title for a moment one day if he keep's refusing to give up and get's a bit of luck. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> Arrogance, running in like he would blow Henry away with ease and the weight cut weakening in his chin maybe. Sigh
> 
> He shouldn't have lost that fight. He want's the rematch at 125 because he wouldn't be satisfied with it at 135.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of the stoppage. TJ was obviously hurt but he was caught cold, and this is a championship level fight, so the ref should have let it go on I think.
> 
> TJ ****ed up though, and he knows it.


Yeah no one to blame but himself...don't put yourself in a position for the referee to even think about stopping it.


----------



## Musicfan

I'm new to MMA and quickly getting addicted. Cain Velasquez is a pretty amazing fighter, don't know anything about the other guy but it should be a good watch.


----------



## Kevin001

What I expected


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> What I expected


So short? I didn't follow it enough beforehand but I thought it'd be a good fight. Is Velasquez past his prime?


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> So short? I didn't follow it enough beforehand but I thought it'd be a good fight. Is Velasquez past his prime?


Yeah he hasn't fought in forever.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah he hasn't fought in forever.


That looked like a painful knee slide.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Talanshl said:


> Who will be Conor's next fight?


I thought they were lining him up with Cowboy?


----------



## Aylib

@;


Canadian Brotha said:


> I thought they were lining him up with Cowboy?


Fans cellphones at da club, apparently!


----------



## Rezx

I finally got to the gym this week, after a little more than a year. 

Trained some boxing, would love to go back to do muay thai class. 

I always get anxious, or have been when training with partners, but gonna work on it, better this time!


----------



## Kevin001

Tony is legit


----------



## HenDoggy

Can’t wait for khabib vs Ferguson once khabib steamrolls poirer. Wtf was wrong with the matchmakers for booking schvchenko vs eye. Holy ****, it sounded like she got hit with a baseball bat...


----------



## Kevin001

Nunes has a chance to be considered one of the greatest fighters male or female ever with the win tomorrow.....win over Holm, Rousey, and Cyborg......epic resume.


----------



## rdrr

I have a hunch Santos will KO Jones tomorrow. Watching the Embeddeds I just feel Santos is hungry. Jones looks too cocky and kind of in his own world and blaise. If anything I see Jones winning by playing safe. Maybe I’ll be proven wrong with a Jones sub or KO, idk.


----------



## Kevin001

That loss really hurt Cormier's legacy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> That loss really hurt Cormier's legacy.


He was winning but Miocic took it all and then caught him slowing down in the championship rounds. Long term it doesn't matter though, he's a hall of gamer for sure


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> He was winning but Miocic took it all and then caught him slowing down in the championship rounds. Long term it doesn't matter though, he's a hall of gamer for sure


Yeah but the lost looks bad, his only lost was to the Jones aka one of the greatest if not the greatest.


----------



## green9206

Kevin001 said:


> That loss really hurt Cormier's legacy.


Not really.


----------



## Kevin001

green9206 said:


> Not really.


To say you only lost to the GOAT or to someone with drug issues is much better than losing to two guys and be finished both times.


----------



## green9206

Kevin001 said:


> To say you only lost to the GOAT or to someone with drug issues is much better than losing to two guys and be finished both times.


DC's legacy is intact, Jones on the other hand will never be remembered as anything other than a CHEATER. Stipe and DC will always be remembered fondly.


----------



## Kevin001

green9206 said:


> DC's legacy is intact, Jones on the other hand will never be remembered as anything other than a CHEATER. Stipe and DC will always be remembered fondly.


Jones has beaten everybody, the guys resume is unmatched really. Would be nice to see Bader come back and challenge him.


----------



## Kainanen

Khabib is the best))His fights are quite interesting!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I didn’t think Adesanya would knock out Whittaker, figured if he won it’d be a decision or submission, impressive rise for him


----------



## Musicfan

Was rooting for Cowboy but McGregor is too powerful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan said:


> Was rooting for Cowboy but McGregor is too powerful.


I think Cowboy needs a little break, he's had so many fights in the past couple years, maybe really heal up a bit...that said, Conner with the shoulder attacks was impressive, I'm not sure I've seen that before


----------



## Kevin001

Conor can't beat Khabib or Jorge.


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think Cowboy needs a little break, he's had so many fights in the past couple years, maybe really heal up a bit...that said, Conner with the shoulder attacks was impressive, I'm not sure I've seen that before


Yeah that was creative to use a series of shoulder strikes. It seems like there's an important balance with having time to heal and not being out of the cage for too long.


----------



## Kevin001

Excited for UFC 249 Saturday.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow didn't see Tony losing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Wow didn't see Tony losing.


Likewise, especially not like that


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Likewise, especially not like that


Fight with Conor makes sense next and winner gets winner of khabib and Gaethje


----------



## mn123456789

Conor won't get ****, trust me khabib won't give it to him


----------



## Kevin001

Forgot to give Nunes some love, best women's fighter of all time and top 10 fighter of all time period. Cleaning out 2 divisions.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope Aldo wins that belt next month, I don't think he should be fighting for the belt but hey now that he is hope he joins the short list of 2 belt champs . UFC 251 main card is stacked 3 belts on the line.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emmett/Burgos was an awesome match up...Curtis Blades needs to work on his striking & cardio a bit if he wants to be a champ, have to be able to do it both ways & be able to take a shot too


----------



## Kevin001

Its a log jam in the light weight division (like always). Poirier needs to rewrite his legacy because he is a good fighter but never wins the big ones. Give him Tony or Conor please for the title eliminator. I really want Conor to move up and fight Jorge.


----------



## Kevin001

Masvidal at 251 will be sick! Hope it falls through.


----------



## Kevin001

Its official UFC 251 will be one of the best cards ever!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Its official UFC 251 will be one of the best cards ever!


I agree, crazy line up on paper


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I agree, crazy line up on paper


The main card is sick. Aldo trying to be a 2 belt champ, The main event will be epic, Max is the real deal, Rose vs Jessica??? Two of the best in the world. Then Paige is on the card, always nice seeing her.


----------



## Kevin001

So excited for these fights.


----------



## Kevin001

What a card so far!


----------



## Kevin001

Cejudo vs Volkanovski please!


----------



## Virgini4543

MMA requires much effort, and you've to be ready for any kind of injury.


----------



## Kevin001

The lightweight division is so stacked, wow.


----------



## Kevin001

If DC wins I hope he doesn't retire right away....can we get a DC-Jones 3 for the heavyweight belt?


----------



## Kevin001

Stipe is an all time great and still can improve his legacy. One of the best ever.


----------



## Phish

Cormier did better tho


----------



## Kevin001

Khabib is the most dominant fighter ever. Top 5 overall all time. Legend. Jon Jones, Cejudo, DJ, GSP, Nunes, Silva.........


----------



## agkellz

I was following MMA since 2014, lost interest a little without the fans being there.
Only watched the Khabib one lately, Hes beat everyone now and proved it.


----------

